# F.a.k.U.



## John102

<big><big>*F*smash
*A*lways
*K*ills
*U*(you)</big></big>

I was gonna replace always with unanimously, but I didn't want to make it TOO obvious =p

Anywho, so this is my first time hosting a tournament and I wanna make it a successful one so here's some general info you should know. First off, this is a low tiered tourney, which mean you can only use certain characters(posted below). Secondly, this tournament will take place during the days between the 19th of December, and the 2nd of January, I wii NOT let it go any further than that. On December 25th there will be no matches played, unless we are really far behind, because I know how things can get on Christmas, so everyone will receive a break that day. During the tourney you will have a set amount of time to get your matches done, which will usually be between 2 and 4 days depending on how big the tournament is, you are expected to get your matches done in that time frame, if you do not it will count as a forfeit for the player that was least active on TBT(more specifically this thread) during the time frames. So, now that I've said eveything I need to say, read through the rules and other stuff, then if you want to sign up, simply post you want to sign up.

<big><big>*Rules*</big></big>

*1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below) *
2) Singles
3) 3 stock
4) 8 minute timer
5) If the timer runs out, the victor is determined first by stock and then by percentage.
6) Items are set to "off" and "none"
7) No stalling*
8) No infinite cape glitch
9) No more than 3 chain grabs in a row
10) If a game ends with Bowser doing his suicide klaw and it ends in sudden death, the sudden death will be ignored and that game will count as a win for Bowser.
11) All matches are best of 3, except the winners and losers bracket finals and grand finals, which are best of 5.

*Stalling: The act of deliberately avoiding any and all conflict so that one may make the game unplayable. Running away from an opponent to reach a better position is not stalling, while doing an infinite grab endlessly against a wall is. Any infinite chain grabs must end quickly after 300% has been reached so as to prevent excessive stalling. (you can only chaingrab 3 times max anyway, so the crossed out part doesn't apply to you)

<big><big>*
Characters Allowed*</big></big>

*D Tier:* Bowser, Zelda, Pokemon Trainer, and Ike
*E Tier:* Lucas, Mario, Ness, Yoshi, and Samus
*F Tier:* Jigglypuff, Captain Falcon, Link, and Ganondorf

<big><big>*Stages*</big></big>

In the first match, both players must choose neutral stages. In the match 2 and 3, the loser of the previous match may choose a counter pick stage.

*Neutral:*
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Yoshi's Island
Lylat Cruise

*Counter:*
Castle Siege
Halberd
Pok


----------



## John102

<big><big>*Sign-Ups:CLOSED*</big></big>
Horus
Palad][n
Hub12
Waluigi
The JJ
Knightlordco
Mike
Trela
Doctor
Alecks
Djman
Silverstorms
Toad Kart 64
D Man 83
Kid Icarus
Judo

<big><big>*BRACKETS:*</big></big>
http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu300/Serk102/FAKU.gif?t=1261433568
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<big><big>*My Predictions:*</big></big>
http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu300/Serk102/Predications.gif?t=1260848557
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Horus

Sign me up


----------



## Doctor

It didn't take a century. :0


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> It didn't take a century. :0


I know, I posted it later tonight (right now) like I said I would =D


----------



## Palad][n

Im in as samus


----------



## John102

Anyone like the title?

And should I add a poll on whether or not Sonic should be allowed?


----------



## Palad][n

No, you shouldnt add a poll if sonic should be allowed or not imo.

John, you should decide who gets DQed if they dont do their match by a coin flip. Just an idea.


Hey wanna brawl with low teir characters just for fun right now John? (friendlies)


----------



## Thunder

no fak u D:<


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 11:25:37 PM]No, you shouldnt add a poll if sonic should be allowed or not imo.
> 
> John, you should decide who gets DQed if they dont do their match by a coin flip. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> Hey wanna brawl with low teir characters just for fun right now John? (friendlies)


It's 11:30pm here and I'm really tired, just stayin behind to update the thread.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> no fak u D:<


Lool


----------



## John102

I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0

Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?


I think around Horus' posts.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?


4,444

I got it like a hour ago >.>


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
Click to expand...

Gratz


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
Click to expand...

Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...

Night all!


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
Click to expand...

I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.

/brag


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.
> 
> /brag
Click to expand...

So you wasted real money on this site?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.
> 
> /brag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you wasted real money on this site?
Click to expand...

waitwutno


----------



## Doctor

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a few more posts until I'm green =0
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of posts it takes to get green?
> 
> 
> 
> 4,444
> 
> I got it like a hour ago >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.
> 
> /brag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you wasted real money on this site?
Click to expand...

No, he won a contest.


----------



## Palad][n

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.
> 
> /brag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you wasted real money on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waitwutno
Click to expand...

he won a sig/banner contest to get his symbol gold with a trophy

The 5 year anniversary of tbt


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I've got to spam some more then, but I'm tired...
> 
> Night all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be Green, but i got this LOVELY rank with an even LOVELIER trophy.
> 
> /brag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you wasted real money on this site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waitwutno
Click to expand...

O

.-.


----------



## Hub12

I'll sign u-waitwutwheredametanite.

I'll sign up. For the lulz.


----------



## Palad][n

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll sign u-waitwutwheredametanite.
> 
> I'll sign up. For the lulz.


hub can play _<big><big>*his*</big></big>_ main and pwn all other non main low teirs =/


----------



## Fontana

I'm in.


----------



## -Aaron

Wat. Brawl as tiers now too?
I are disappoint.


----------



## Silverstorms

Lucas owns you all.


----------



## Josh

I'll join.


----------



## John102

Anyone want to brawl in like 10 minutes or so?


----------



## Hub12

Thought you could not brawl on weekdays...

But sure.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Thought you could not brawl on weekdays...
> 
> But sure.


I'm taking a parents are out, they won't know =0


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you could not brawl on weekdays...
> 
> But sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a parents are out, they won't know =0
Click to expand...

I'll host.


----------



## John102

kk, I'm getting on, I'll have to take a short break in the middle of out match though to do something, but I'll brb.


----------



## John102

I'll be back in the brawl in one sec hub


----------



## John102

I died horribly...against HUB.

Man I need to practice tons, I can feel that I am so out of it right now.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> I died horribly...against HUB.
> 
> Man I need to practice tons, I can feel that I am so out of it right now.


...


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I died horribly...against HUB.
> 
> Man I need to practice tons, I can feel that I am so out of it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

I still wuv you though <3


----------



## Elliot

I want to be in it, i think


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

Master Crash said:
			
		

> no fak u D:<


^^


----------



## John102

Lol, there was a brawl tourney at my school today, it was for Japanese club members only though >.<


----------



## bcb

...If it's going to be during Christmas break, I'm not gonna be able to participate. D:

...Hope Florida's gonna be more fun than this.


----------



## cornymikey

brawling in school is BAD.

Sign me in. And I will get at least 3rd place. AS ALWAYS. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Hub12

Who wanna braaawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Who wanna braaawl?


must resist...
NO. HW.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wanna braaawl?
> 
> 
> 
> must resist...
> NO. HW.
Click to expand...

CMON MIKEY.

WE STILL NEED THAT REMATCH.

MARIO COMMANDS YOU.


----------



## cornymikey

Predictions:
1. Trela/Silver/Mike
2. Trela/Silver/Mike
3. Trela/Silver/Mike
4. Horus
5. Hub
6. John/Bcb?
7. John/Bcb?
8-15. Anyone else.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wanna braaawl?
> 
> 
> 
> must resist...
> NO. HW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMON MIKEY.
> 
> WE STILL NEED THAT REMATCH.
> 
> MARIO COMMANDS YOU.
Click to expand...

I already know I'm better than you with mario. No need to prove it again.
I need to do my science project anyways.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Predictions:
> 1. Trela/Silver/Mike
> 2. Trela/Silver/Mike
> 3. Trela/Silver/Mike
> 4. Horus
> 5. Hub
> 6. John/Bcb?
> 7. John/Bcb?
> 8-15. Anyone else.


I'M NOT FRIGGIN PARTICIPATING

I'm gonna be in florida...

And it's all lowercase. >_>


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wanna braaawl?
> 
> 
> 
> must resist...
> NO. HW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMON MIKEY.
> 
> WE STILL NEED THAT REMATCH.
> 
> MARIO COMMANDS YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know I'm better than you with mario. No need to prove it again.
> I need to do my science project anyways.
Click to expand...

No you're not. Lol.
You don't know that.


----------



## Pear

Not to rain on you guys parade, but these threads always turn to spam. Shouldn't this be in Brewster's?


----------



## bcb

pear40 said:
			
		

> Not to rain on you guys parade, but these threads always turn to spam. Shouldn't this be in Brewster's?


Last tourney finally got finished, lol.

These tourneys turn into (100%) spam only after they're done.


----------



## cornymikey

pear40 said:
			
		

> Not to rain on you guys parade, but these threads always turn to spam. Shouldn't this be in Brewster's?


so?
Th topic relates to a wii game. You dont move topics to other sections by how spammy they are (even if they are incredibly spammy), Its dependent on the topic.


----------



## Elliot

9. MEEE ;]


----------



## Trela

I'll sign up.

And you don't have to do a poll, John. It's your Tournament, so YOU choose wether you want him in or not!


----------



## Hub12

John ,waanna braaawl?


----------



## Doctor

468352010558 

Want to brawl?


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> 468352010558
> 
> Want to brawl?


I will. 

My code is in my sig.


----------



## Doctor

Ok, probably gonna suck but ah well. :B

You goin' to host?


----------



## Doctor

Good game, although I had a delay in the first 2 matches.


----------



## Doctor

And sign me up if I can use Samus.


----------



## Silverstorms

pear40 said:
			
		

> Not to rain on you guys parade, but these threads always turn to spam. Shouldn't this be in Brewster's?


Your rain is just a mere drizzle.


----------



## bcb

http://hayweauhdfkjakdahakhaya.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Sure.


----------



## djman900

I wanna join


----------



## Silverstorms

Why am not on the sign up list?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Why am not on the sign up list?


Sowwie Silver must have skipped over you when I was looking for the people who had signed up.

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Trela

Silver, when you sign up, you either say "I'll sign up", "I'm in", or "Put me down!". Lucas owns you all does not count! <3

Anyways, I'm going to be gone all day today and some tomorrow. I will be at HOBO 21 today (WITH special guests Snakeee and ADHD), so, like LasT 4 (if you want me to do this again), I can text Hub with updates and give my sister the link to the livestream for yoll. I promise to rep TBT there as much as I can!  You also might hear me at the livestream again (I'm shy!).


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, when you sign up, you either say "I'll sign up", "I'm in", or "Put me down!". Lucas owns you all does not count! <3
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to be gone all day today and some tomorrow. I will be at HOBO 21 today (WITH special guests Snakeee and ADHD), so, like LasT 4 (if you want me to do this again), I can text Hub with updates and give my sister the ]No Trela, I sign up Pokemon Tourney style.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, when you sign up, you either say "I'll sign up", "I'm in", or "Put me down!". Lucas owns you all does not count! <3
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to be gone all day today and some tomorrow. I will be at HOBO 21 today (WITH special guests Snakeee and ADHD), so, like LasT 4 (if you want me to do this again), I can text Hub with updates and give my sister the ]That sounds excellent.
> 
> I'll be trying to catch up on my skills....


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela still owes me wii points....


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, when you sign up, you either say "I'll sign up", "I'm in", or "Put me down!". Lucas owns you all does not count! <3
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to be gone all day today and some tomorrow. I will be at HOBO 21 today (WITH special guests Snakeee and ADHD), so, like LasT 4 (if you want me to do this again), I can text Hub with updates and give my sister the ]Saying that, You didn't text me back.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I'll sign up.

But where is King Dedede and Luigi?


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'll sign up.
> 
> But where is King Dedede and Luigi?


Fail


----------



## Kanye Omari West

i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?


I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.
Click to expand...

i took my pills son


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i took my pills son
Click to expand...

But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i took my pills son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.
Click to expand...

if i wanted to see rape i'd be doing it myself


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i took my pills son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i wanted to see rape i'd be doing it myself
Click to expand...

Alright pops, if you really want to, I will


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i took my pills son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i wanted to see rape i'd be doing it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright pops, if you really want to, I will
Click to expand...

LET'S DO THIS CHUMPS

h/o i gotta add some ports to ze router.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i wanted to see rape i'd be doing it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright pops, if you really want to, I will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S DO THIS CHUMPS
> 
> h/o i gotta add some ports to ze router.
Click to expand...

K, I'll be checking if I have you added or not, so if this is being streamed, who's going to watch? 

You were deleted, I need your fc


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> if i wanted to see rape i'd be doing it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright pops, if you really want to, I will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S DO THIS CHUMPS
> 
> h/o i gotta add some ports to ze router.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll be checking if I have you added or not, so if this is being streamed, who's going to watch?
> 
> You were deleted, I need your fc
Click to expand...

on my profile.

and i gotta make a show too, dammmit


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Alright pops, if you really want to, I will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S DO THIS CHUMPS
> 
> h/o i gotta add some ports to ze router.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll be checking if I have you added or not, so if this is being streamed, who's going to watch?
> 
> You were deleted, I need your fc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on my profile.
> 
> and i gotta make a show too, dammmit
Click to expand...




> YouTube: http://youtube.com/user/Nintensoft
> Steam URL: http://steamcommunity.com/id/AlecksLolwut
> PSN: Coming soon
> Brawl FC:
> MKWii FC:
> CoD WaW:
> CoD MWR:



I see nothing


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S DO THIS CHUMPS
> 
> h/o i gotta add some ports to ze router.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll be checking if I have you added or not, so if this is being streamed, who's going to watch?
> 
> You were deleted, I need your fc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on my profile.
> 
> and i gotta make a show too, dammmit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube: http://youtube.com/user/Nintensoft
> Steam URL: http://steamcommunity.com/id/AlecksLolwut
> PSN: Coming soon
> Brawl FC:
> MKWii FC:
> CoD WaW:
> CoD MWR:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see nothing
Click to expand...

oops

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/brawl-with-tbt-membarz

and FC: 5413-2643-5540

also using B- beta soon


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> K, I'll be checking if I have you added or not, so if this is being streamed, who's going to watch?
> 
> You were deleted, I need your fc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on my profile.
> 
> and i gotta make a show too, dammmit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube: http://youtube.com/user/Nintensoft
> Steam URL: http://steamcommunity.com/id/AlecksLolwut
> PSN: Coming soon
> Brawl FC:
> MKWii FC:
> CoD WaW:
> CoD MWR:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/brawl-with-tbt-membarz
> 
> and FC: 5413-2643-5540
> 
> also using B- beta soon
Click to expand...

Alright, made a topic because I can

I'll go add you


----------



## bcb

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-21-diddy-s-domain

HOBO 21


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sign up.
> 
> But where is King Dedede and Luigi?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
Click to expand...

-_-

Sorry for not knowing why Dedede and Luigi are bad...?


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sign up.
> 
> But where is King Dedede and Luigi?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> Sorry for not knowing why Dedede and Luigi are bad...?
Click to expand...

..This is a low tier tournament.

Low Tiers are D, E, and F.

King Dedede is S Tier. Luigi is C Tier.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sign up.
> 
> But where is King Dedede and Luigi?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> Sorry for not knowing why Dedede and Luigi are bad...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..This is a low tier tournament.
> 
> Low Tiers are D, E, and F.
> 
> King Dedede is S Tier. Luigi is C Tier.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok.


----------



## Doctor

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like streaming brawl matches with you kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to give you a heart attack, pops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i took my pills son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the doctor still said to stay away from large amounts of flashes and rape.
Click to expand...

It's true, I did.


----------



## D Man 83

sign me up


----------



## John102

Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?


I would, but I would. :l


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I would. :l
Click to expand...

Join me and John?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I would. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join me and John?
Click to expand...

That was fun stuff =0

I don't feel as rusty anymore.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I would. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join me and John?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was fun stuff =0
> 
> I don't feel as rusty anymore.
Click to expand...

You still are .-.

I was three stocking almost every time :B


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated post, anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I would. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join me and John?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was fun stuff =0
> 
> I don't feel as rusty anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still are .-.
> 
> I was three stocking almost every time :B
Click to expand...

Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Join me and John?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was fun stuff =0
> 
> I don't feel as rusty anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still are .-.
> 
> I was three stocking almost every time :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.
Click to expand...

Nah, bro.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Join me and John?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was fun stuff =0
> 
> I don't feel as rusty anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still are .-.
> 
> I was three stocking almost every time :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.
Click to expand...

Hub is such a *censored.4.0* now -.-


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun stuff =0
> 
> I don't feel as rusty anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still are .-.
> 
> I was three stocking almost every time :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is such a *censored.4.0* now -.-
Click to expand...

@Hub, 2 out of 3, that's all, your best character against my best character, I want to try some things out.

yeah, he's better.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You still are .-.
> 
> I was three stocking almost every time :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is such a *censored.4.0* now -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Hub, 2 out of 3, that's all, your best character against my best character, I want to try some things out.
> 
> yeah, he's better.
Click to expand...

Define "better"

If it includes Edge Hogging or Spamming then your reading it wrong


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I was SDing, I play more cautiously in tournaments. Hub, I wanna one on one you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is such a *censored.4.0* now -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Hub, 2 out of 3, that's all, your best character against my best character, I want to try some things out.
> 
> yeah, he's better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "better"
> 
> If it includes Edge Hogging or Spamming then your reading it wrong
Click to expand...

He beats me now o.o of course that's partly do to my rustyness, but I can tell he's better.

and that's why I wanna 1on1 him again to check to see if he's still better.


----------



## Thunder

Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?

How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?


OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.
Click to expand...

k.

Who's hosting?


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k.
> 
> Who's hosting?
Click to expand...

Me? Cause no one else has you added. :U


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k.
> 
> Who's hosting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? Cause no one else has you added. :U
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.
Click to expand...

-.-

I'm don't wanna anymore. I WOULD HAVE if hub 1 on 1'ed me, but he declined. So blame him.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Horus, Hub, John you guys still playing?
> 
> How about some 4-player brawl? :3 Or 2-on-2?
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY BUT IF IT LAGS *censored.3.0* ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-
> 
> I'm don't wanna anymore. I WOULD HAVE if hub 1 on 1'ed me, but he declined. So blame him.
Click to expand...

I promise I will after this. o:


----------



## Thunder

We playin?


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> We playin?


I don't know, I don't know.

They're both AFK.


----------



## John102

I actually got two finish my science project anyway...maybe later


----------



## Thunder

Fien, So i guess we do nothing?


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fien, So i guess we do nothing?


Horus is back, lesse.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fien, So i guess we do nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is back, lesse.
Click to expand...

Come on, Whores R us, let's get playing!


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fien, So i guess we do nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is back, lesse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, Whores R us, let's get playing!
Click to expand...

urdoingitrong


Ho' R us.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fien, So i guess we do nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> Horus is back, lesse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, Whores R us, let's get playing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> urdoingitrong
> 
> 
> Ho' R us.
Click to expand...

urmom.

Why don't we start while we're waiting?


----------



## Horus

wat


----------



## Thunder

Brawl, now.


----------



## Hub12

What he said.


----------



## Horus

fine foo


----------



## Hub12

khosting


----------



## Horus

My eyes are trying to commit suicide, ugh.

Plus there's the cold...


----------



## bcb

<3 Castlevania music.


----------



## John102

Hey guys guess what, I'm not letting Sonic be in the tourney! I know, big surprise huh?


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys guess what, I'm not letting Sonic be in the tourney! I know, big surprise huh?


John knows best!

Oh noes, no more purple waluigi... D:


----------



## John102

Waluigi said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys guess what, I'm not letting Sonic be in the tourney! I know, big surprise huh?
> 
> 
> 
> John knows best!
> 
> Oh noes, no more purple waluigi... D:
Click to expand...

That's what happens in the brawl threads, they make us radio active because o the spam levels.

I'm really rusty...


----------



## Horus

I'm bored and I want to practice my UUs


----------



## bcb

...wanna brawl Judo, Horus?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...wanna brawl Judo, Horus?


Sure, I'll get online


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wanna brawl Judo, Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll get online
Click to expand...

kk but we'll be eatin soon, k?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wanna brawl Judo, Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll get online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk but we'll be eatin soon, k?
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## John102

I WANNA BRAWL!


----------



## Horus

I've never seen so many Fairs and Fsmashes in my life x.x


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> I've never seen so many Fairs and Fsmashes in my life x.x


coolthxbro

He wants to play someone again. :E


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I've never seen so many Fairs and Fsmashes in my life x.x


haha, you talking about his marth?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen so many Fairs and Fsmashes in my life x.x
> 
> 
> 
> haha, you talking about his marth?
Click to expand...

Why, yes. He was talkin' about his marth.  Wanna brawl Judo?


----------



## John102

Ugh, Horus makes me feel like crap when I brawl him.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, Horus makes me feel like crap when I brawl him.



I could honestly say the same thing


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, Horus makes me feel like crap when I brawl him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could honestly say the same thing
Click to expand...

=/

I need some MAJOR practice. Looks like I'll have to resort to smashboards.

*goes to watch The JJ(not the on on TBT) rape with wolf.


----------



## Hub12

Vho vanna vrawl?


----------



## cornymikey

I really want to brawl john. Still there john?


----------



## Elliot

I want to brawl someone

Edit: No one answers ~_~
Never mind then.


----------



## John102

I here now!

I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D


----------



## Horus

:O


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
Click to expand...

Expected


I'm too good


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
Click to expand...

sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.

I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
Click to expand...

Mhmm, that's why you run off to Pokemon


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhmm, that's why you run off to Pokemon
Click to expand...

EXACTLY.

hey, wanna join blue ogre group? Silver joined, and I'm trying to rejoin. WE MUST HAVE YOU IN THERE, HORUS. PLAY ACCF.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhmm, that's why you run off to Pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY.
> 
> hey, wanna join blue ogre group? Silver joined, and I'm trying to rejoin. WE MUST HAVE YOU IN THERE, HORUS. PLAY ACCF.
Click to expand...

....


Nty


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhmm, that's why you run off to Pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY.
> 
> hey, wanna join blue ogre group? Silver joined, and I'm trying to rejoin. WE MUST HAVE YOU IN THERE, HORUS. PLAY ACCF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Nty
Click to expand...

wynaut?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmm, that's why you run off to Pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY.
> 
> hey, wanna join blue ogre group? Silver joined, and I'm trying to rejoin. WE MUST HAVE YOU IN THERE, HORUS. PLAY ACCF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Nty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wynaut?
Click to expand...

LOLACCF


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY.
> 
> hey, wanna join blue ogre group? Silver joined, and I'm trying to rejoin. WE MUST HAVE YOU IN THERE, HORUS. PLAY ACCF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Nty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wynaut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLACCF
Click to expand...

^


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Nty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wynaut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLACCF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Trela

*has returned*

I'm pretty tired right now, so let me just show you my Results:

*Trela*
*Winner's Bracket*
Bye
Beat Shadowjp (Toon Link) (2-0)
Lost to Gnes (Diddy) (2-0)
*Loser's Bracket*
Beat FK (ZZS) (2-0)
Beat Snakeee (ZZS) (2-0)
Beat Espy (Sonic) (2-0)
Lost to Dojo (MK) (2-0)

I'll talk about it later!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wynaut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLACCF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

^
although I might pull it out again over Christmas break =0

@Trela: Cool beans, I wanna hear the whole story.


----------



## bcb

You...you beat Snakeee? Now I feel my region is awful. 

He places first at tourneys around my area.


----------



## Horus

Atleast you have an area bcb, NO ONE IS FROM MIZZOURI! NO ONE! Pitiful morons in my state.


----------



## John102

Lol azen is awesome.


----------



## Trela

All right. You asked for it!

Before I say anything, I'd just like yoll to know that this was by far my HARDEST Tournament (for a bracket). LOADS of F'ing F of players were here, and there was only 50 Entrants, so more than HALF of the bracket was filled with some of the best players in the world. Before Singles started, I went ahead and played with Gnes and Razer in teams with my bud Jerm. Lee walks by and wants to team with me, and, well, we won about EVERY match. After these, I was like, "Wow. He makes great teams look like poo!" I really hope I can team with Lee for HOBO 22, 23, 24, or WHOBO 2.

Anyways, after this, I decide I need some Singles practice, so someone tells me to play Dojo. I go ahead and lose every match with him (though I take him down to 1 stock high % every game). And then BOOM! Singles begins. My plan for HOBO 22 in Singles was this:

*Mission 2: File No. 29: HOBO 22*
Step 1: Rep TBT and Lucario by placing Top 8.
Step 2: Protect TX from foreign invaders by defeating OOS players.
Step 3: Make sure Razer NEVER loses to a Sonic ever again (this one was added after Razer Vs. Espy).

As you can see, I completed my mission! I had beaten FK (one of the best players in Oklahoma) and then Snakeee right after (best ZZS). In my opinion, FK gave me a harder time because it looked like Snakeee didn't know the MU (I almost got a JV 2 stock the 2nd game). After them 2, I had Espy (one of the best Sonics in the nation) and then Dojo (the mexico).

*plays Final Fantasy Victory Theme*

In other news, me and Jerm did horrible (got 9th)! After watching ADHD get pissed at Razer and then wrecking him, we all went to IHop. All I can say about this trip is that Xyro makes you laugh so hard that you will spit out your organs all over the wall. After Ihop, we stay at a friend's house and play some Low Tier. THE END.


----------



## Horus

:U

One legged people work at IHop 

Good read 

*Notices a quote from me in Trela's sig* Lol


----------



## Trela

LOL dude I was laughing so hard for some reason when I saw that quote you made, Horus!


----------



## cornymikey

cool story bro

You people interact after the tourney? cool :O


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL dude I was laughing so hard for some reason when I saw that quote you made, Horus!


To be fair I got like half of it from Two and a Half Men :d

But still, this only proves I'm funny :3


----------



## bcb

...that's it. Everyone in Upstate NY is trash except san.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...that's it. Everyone in Upstate NY is trash except san.


Las Vegas/Texas is where it's at


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...that's it. Everyone in Upstate NY is trash except san.


hey bcb, whos the best mario?


----------



## bcb

Snakeee, PikaPika!, and JesiahTEG mean nothing. Only san matters. 

And GJ Trelz for getting top 8!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Snakeee, PikaPika!, and JesiahTEG mean nothing. Only san matters.
> 
> And GJ Trelz for getting top 8!


HEY ANSWER MY QUESTION


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that's it. Everyone in Upstate NY is trash except san.
> 
> 
> 
> hey bcb, whos the best mario?
Click to expand...

Nobody mains Mario... ever.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that's it. Everyone in Upstate NY is trash except san.
> 
> 
> 
> hey bcb, whos the best mario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody mains Mario... ever.
Click to expand...

wut?

I'm sure there are some. TELL ME WHO!


----------



## John102

Azen is on hiatus, and that's the only good brawler we have in VA.

LOOKS LIKE IT'S TIME FOR A NEW BRAWLER TO REPRESENT! ONE THAT HAS AN AWESOME WOLF(but sucks online)!


----------



## Horus

If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Azen is on hiatus, and that's the only good brawler we have in VA.
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IT'S TIME FOR A NEW BRAWLER TO REPRESENT! ONE THAT HAS AN AWESOME WOLF(but sucks online)!


lmao, you wish.
I dont see how online can affect your recovery that much.
STOP JOHNING JOHN


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azen is on hiatus, and that's the only good brawler we have in VA.
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IT'S TIME FOR A NEW BRAWLER TO REPRESENT! ONE THAT HAS AN AWESOME WOLF(but sucks online)!
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, you wish.
> I dont see how online can affect your recovery that much.
> STOP JOHNING JOHN
Click to expand...

Wolf's recovery sucks.

It has a horrible lag after you do it


----------



## John102

1) You'd be surprised at how limited Wolf is online.
2) Wolf's recovery does not suck, it just takes someone smart to use it(I'm not there yet).
3) I'm also working on canceling my wolf flash, and double flashing.
4) The only thing on wolf that sucks is his fast fall time.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> 1) You'd be surprised at how limited Wolf is online.
> 2) Wolf's recovery does not suck, it just takes someone smart to use it(I'm not there yet).
> 3) I'm also working on canceling my wolf flash, and double flashing.
> 4) The only thing on wolf that sucks is his fast fall time.


Hahaha


----------



## John102

Wolf is one of the only characters where Uthrow can be used as a chain grab.

Stoopid fatty wolf.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Wolf is one of the only characters where Uthrow can be used as a chain grab.
> 
> Stoopid fatty wolf.


Falco can walk CG Wolf too c:


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is one of the only characters where Uthrow can be used as a chain grab.
> 
> Stoopid fatty wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Falco can walk CG Wolf too c:
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that's a dthrow, there's a difference. Besides, off stage wolf conquers falco because Wolf's recovery is faster than Falco's. =P


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf is one of the only characters where Uthrow can be used as a chain grab.
> 
> Stoopid fatty wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> Falco can walk CG Wolf too c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that's a dthrow, there's a difference. Besides, off stage wolf conquers falco because Wolf's recovery is faster than Falco's. =P
Click to expand...

I think you're mistaking Falco with a different character, I can Fair, Dair, or Bair your ass


----------



## djman900

When's the bracket going to be posted?


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> When's the bracket going to be posted?


Friday, I want to see if any more people will join.

If yoll have any friends that want to join tell them this probably won't be as competitive as the other ones since most of us aren't using our mains....



> Wolf has, like the rest of the Star Fox clan, a blaster. This is fairly fast shot that covers around 1/3rd the distance of Final Destination. It


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time


So the other pros that main Flaco are black?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Me join


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time
> 
> 
> 
> So the other pros that main Flaco are black?
Click to expand...

All of them.

Not all blacks main Falco, but all Falcos are black.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
Click to expand...

Go to Marriland. Only noobs play at Serebii.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time
> 
> 
> 
> So the other pros that main Flaco are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Not all blacks main Falco, but all Falcos are black.
Click to expand...

Like SK92 or Sethlon


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time
> 
> 
> 
> So the other pros that main Flaco are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Not all blacks main Falco, but all Falcos are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like SK92 or Sethlon
Click to expand...

Like the best Falco, DEHF too.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to go pro, I'd be the first white Falco in the history of time
> 
> 
> 
> So the other pros that main Flaco are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Not all blacks main Falco, but all Falcos are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like SK92 or Sethlon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the best Falco, DEHF too.
Click to expand...

DEHF isn't the best but yes


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here now!
> 
> I can't brawl though, I'll brawl you as much as you want next weekend though Mike =D
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I'm not gonna brawl you, horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Marriland. Only noobs play at Serebii.
Click to expand...

you said n00bs play at Marriland. STOP CONTRADICTING YOURSELF.

oh, and I found out that the best mario is boss? I watched some of his junk.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Marriland. Only noobs play at Serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said n00bs play at Marriland. STOP CONTRADICTING YOURSELF.
> 
> oh, and I found out that the best mario is boss? I watched some of his junk.
Click to expand...

Yes, but he doesn't play anymore.

And he used Luigi more.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Not all blacks main Falco, but all Falcos are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like SK92 or Sethlon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the best Falco, DEHF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEHF isn't the best but yes
Click to expand...

Most people agree that DEHF > SK92.

They're both really good tho.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like SK92 or Sethlon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the best Falco, DEHF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEHF isn't the best but yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people agree that DEHF > SK92.
> 
> They're both really good tho.
Click to expand...

I've heard more SK92


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like the best Falco, DEHF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEHF isn't the best but yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people agree that DEHF > SK92.
> 
> They're both really good tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard more SK92
Click to expand...

really...

I heard SK92 used to be best but then DEHF became the best.
I'm not gonna lie, it's close though.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> DEHF isn't the best but yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people agree that DEHF > SK92.
> 
> They're both really good tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard more SK92
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really...
> 
> I heard SK92 used to be best but then DEHF became the best.
> I'm not gonna lie, it's close though.
Click to expand...

I should watch DEHF, I don't think I've watched any game-play from him.


----------



## John102

I always heard SK92 was better...

Alright, I think imma go ahead and close the sign ups now since I have an even 16 people signed up.


----------



## Hub12

Are you *censored.2.0*ting me?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Are you *censored.2.0*ting me?


*censored.2.0*ting you? No

*censored.2.0*ting ON you? Yes


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Are you *censored.2.0*ting me?


*censored.2.0*ting you? I've heard *censored.3.0*ing, but not *censored.2.0*ting.

Oh, and all the good players are at smogon guys =P


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o&feature=related

Here's a match of him 2 stocking MikeHaze.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o&feature=related
> 
> Here's a match of him 2 stocking MikeHaze.


Lol, crazy dodging, so much so he was using them has Mindgames, very smart. 

Very nice Instant Phantasms too, pretty good overall.


----------



## andyisjudo

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o&feature=related
> 
> Here's a match of him 2 stocking MikeHaze.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, crazy dodging, so much so he was using them has Mindgames, very smart.
> 
> Very nice Instant Phantasms too, pretty good overall.
Click to expand...

Was that a level 9 cpu?And is mikehaze good?


----------



## Horus

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o&feature=related
> 
> Here's a match of him 2 stocking MikeHaze.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, crazy dodging, so much so he was using them has Mindgames, very smart.
> 
> Very nice Instant Phantasms too, pretty good overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that a level 9 cpu?And is mikehaze good?
Click to expand...

Wat

They were both players, MikeHaze was the Marth


----------



## John102

Mikehaze is the *censored.2.0*.

I have a vid of The JJ(wolf) beating Ally =)


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Mikehaze is the *censored.2.0*.
> 
> I have a vid of The JJ(wolf) beating Ally =)


go ahead.


----------



## Trela

DEHF is considered the best Falco in the nation. He's outplaced SK92 at about every Tournament they meet at and I think has beaten him once or a couple of times also.

In other news, I need to try being a mod mod!


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o&feature=related
> 
> Here's a match of him 2 stocking MikeHaze.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, crazy dodging, so much so he was using them has Mindgames, very smart.
> 
> Very nice Instant Phantasms too, pretty good overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that a level 9 cpu?And is mikehaze good?
Click to expand...

...you're not serious.

It said DEHF (Falco) vs. MikeHaze (Marth).

That means to players are facing eachother.... I guess I've got a lot to teach you still. :/


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> DEHF is considered the best Falco in the nation. He's outplaced SK92 at about every Tournament they meet at and I think has beaten him once or a couple of times also.
> 
> In other news, I need to try being a mod mod!


have fun trying.

I really doubt it though because Jeremy is picky and only chooses people he actually knows.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> DEHF is considered the best Falco in the nation. He's outplaced SK92 at about every Tournament they meet at and I think has beaten him once or a couple of times also.
> 
> In other news, I need to try being a mod mod!


Oh.

._.


----------



## Trela

The thing is I'm scared lol. If I ask, it'll ruin my chances. If I don't then I might NEVER become one (unless everyone votes for me in a strike or in a "vote for a mod" thread). It's ok if I don't, because I just want some mod in here taking care of the stupid things that go on in here and I'll just ask one of them to do it.

I'm willing to infract my buds to protect TBT!


----------



## Elliot

Trela said:
			
		

> The thing is I'm scared lol. If I ask, it'll ruin my chances. If I don't then I might NEVER become one (unless everyone votes for me in a strike or in a "vote for a mod" thread). It's ok if I don't, because I just want some mod in here taking care of the stupid things that go on in here and I'll just ask one of them to do it.
> 
> I'm willing to infract my buds to protect TBT!


TRELA 4 PREZ.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> The thing is I'm scared lol. If I ask, it'll ruin my chances. If I don't then I might NEVER become one (unless everyone votes for me in a strike or in a "vote for a mod" thread). It's ok if I don't, because I just want some mod in here taking care of the stupid things that go on in here and I'll just ask one of them to do it.
> 
> I'm willing to infract my buds to protect TBT!


lol, theere are no votes. JEREMY CONTROLS ALL.


----------



## Horus

Yeah okay^

Anyway, expect a changed name on Brawl, there's a Luigi named Rave so...


----------



## Trela

*is getting on Brawl*

Who wants to FFA and do some 1on1's after?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> *is getting on Brawl*
> 
> Who wants to FFA and do some 1on1's after?


me


----------



## bcb

lul I just checked. I'll brawl.


----------



## D Man 83

when are we going to start sorting out details for this?


----------



## bcb

...get on aim peeps. P:


----------



## John102

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?


I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.


----------



## bcb

...WHY?!?!?! WHY CHRISTMAS BREAK?!?!?! :/


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
Click to expand...

Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??

If you are add judo in lol.


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
Click to expand...

*wines about not having even brackets*

Fine, I'll need one more person though...


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
Click to expand...

1. Tourney's closed. 16 players.
2. I won't be here so you'll have to wait til you get your disk.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *wines about not having even brackets*
> 
> Fine, I'll need one more person though...
Click to expand...

kk ill do good???...???...???........?????>>>>???


----------



## John102

wait, can Judo brawl or not?


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Tourney's closed. 16 players.
> 2. I won't be here so you'll have to wait til you get your disk.
Click to expand...

Hey im getting my disk on christmas.

Please add me just give someone a bye

pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyisjudo

Come on let me play pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!?


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are we going to start sorting out details for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mostly everything in the OP, I just need to make brackets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Tourney's closed. 16 players.
> 2. I won't be here so you'll have to wait til you get your disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey im getting my disk on christmas.
> 
> Please add me just give someone a bye
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

*thinks about it*

Ok, I'll see what I can do, you might have to start in the losers bracket though. And for some reason if you DON'T get brawl on Christmas, well I'm not letting it go any farther than that, you'll be out.


----------



## andyisjudo

And dose x-mas start on the 24??


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to make an online brawl tournament??
> 
> If you are add judo in lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Tourney's closed. 16 players.
> 2. I won't be here so you'll have to wait til you get your disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey im getting my disk on christmas.
> 
> Please add me just give someone a bye
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thinks about it*
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do, you might have to start in the losers bracket though. And for some reason if you DON'T get brawl on Christmas, well I'm not letting it go any farther than that, you'll be out.
Click to expand...

Well good cause my mom alrdy bought my brawl its in her room so i think im gonna get brawl


lololololol


----------



## andyisjudo

wooooooooooooooooooops?!?!?!?!?!?

did not mean to say that 


BOOOOOOOO


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tourney's closed. 16 players.
> 2. I won't be here so you'll have to wait til you get your disk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey im getting my disk on christmas.
> 
> Please add me just give someone a bye
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thinks about it*
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do, you might have to start in the losers bracket though. And for some reason if you DON'T get brawl on Christmas, well I'm not letting it go any farther than that, you'll be out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good cause my mom alrdy bought my brawl its in her room so i think im gonna get brawl
> 
> 
> lololololol
Click to expand...

And ill get it on x-mas


----------



## John102

Alright, Judo, it's already debatable on whether or not I'll let you enter the tourney, don't make me change my mind, stop spamming the thread, you should not have to post 4 times in a row, just use the edit button.

I'm doing some thinking right now...


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Alright, Judo, it's already debatable on whether or not I'll let you enter the tourney, don't make me change my mind, stop spamming the thread, you should not have to post 4 times in a row, just use the edit button.
> 
> I'm doing some thinking right now...


KK I'm sry


----------



## bcb

Woah, dude. That's some crazy spam right there. :/


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Woah, dude. That's some crazy spam right there. :/


Well lol i was in a hurry srry


----------



## John102

Alright everyone, here's what's gonna happen, I'm taking myself out of the tournament so Judo can brawl. That way we still have even brackets, and Judo is able to brawl. I'm putting Judo in the losers bracket first hand, and then I'll do most of the winners bracket matches to give Judo time to get brawl. Judo, please note that I am doing a TON of stuff so you can brawl, PLEASE make sure once you get brawl you do your matches immediately.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Alright everyone, here's what's gonna happen, I'm taking myself out of the tournament so Judo can brawl. That way we still have even brackets, and Judo is able to brawl. I'm putting Judo in the losers bracket first hand, and then I'll do most of the winners bracket matches to give Judo time to get brawl. Judo, please note that I am doing a TON of stuff so you can brawl, PLEASE make sure once you get brawl you do your matches immediately.


Well John102 think you for all of your doing. And i'll try my best to do all I can to do all of my matches and does the tournament start in christmas break?


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright everyone, here's what's gonna happen, I'm taking myself out of the tournament so Judo can brawl. That way we still have even brackets, and Judo is able to brawl. I'm putting Judo in the losers bracket first hand, and then I'll do most of the winners bracket matches to give Judo time to get brawl. Judo, please note that I am doing a TON of stuff so you can brawl, PLEASE make sure once you get brawl you do your matches immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Well John102 think you for all of your doing. And i'll try my best to do all I can to do all of my matches and does the tournament start in christmas break?
Click to expand...

It starts the 19th, so that'll be 6 days until you get brawl. I plan on completing the winners bracket in that time, then going to the losers bracket afterwards. Hopefully by then you have brawl.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright everyone, here's what's gonna happen, I'm taking myself out of the tournament so Judo can brawl. That way we still have even brackets, and Judo is able to brawl. I'm putting Judo in the losers bracket first hand, and then I'll do most of the winners bracket matches to give Judo time to get brawl. Judo, please note that I am doing a TON of stuff so you can brawl, PLEASE make sure once you get brawl you do your matches immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Well John102 think you for all of your doing. And i'll try my best to do all I can to do all of my matches and does the tournament start in christmas break?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It starts the 19th, so that'll be 6 days until you get brawl. I plan on completing the winners bracket in that time, then going to the losers bracket afterwards. Hopefully by then you have brawl.
Click to expand...

KK if thats not enough time before i get my brawl i'm sry u did this all for me for nothing.


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright everyone, here's what's gonna happen, I'm taking myself out of the tournament so Judo can brawl. That way we still have even brackets, and Judo is able to brawl. I'm putting Judo in the losers bracket first hand, and then I'll do most of the winners bracket matches to give Judo time to get brawl. Judo, please note that I am doing a TON of stuff so you can brawl, PLEASE make sure once you get brawl you do your matches immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Well John102 think you for all of your doing. And i'll try my best to do all I can to do all of my matches and does the tournament start in christmas break?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It starts the 19th, so that'll be 6 days until you get brawl. I plan on completing the winners bracket in that time, then going to the losers bracket afterwards. Hopefully by then you have brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK if thats not enough time before i get my brawl i'm sry u did this all for me for nothing.
Click to expand...

It's fine, and you will have enough time, the losers bracket will have to go fast though. As for taking myself out of the tourney, I could care less because I need to work A TON on wolf right now, Ike can wait.

Alright, I'll try to make the brackets on Friday...


----------



## John102

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Brackets</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Brackets</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ofcourse Trela is in the same bracket but Huzzah! for the others

Plus? what was I going for there...?


----------



## John102

PREDICTIONS!

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu300/Serk102/Predications.gif?t=1260848557
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> PREDICTIONS!
> 
> http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu300/Serk102/Predications.gif?t=1260848557
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I think I can beat Mike, his only power over me is his MK because MK is just bs

Plus Mikey doesn't even use Mario like he should.


Btw GGs Trela   Ike dittos were really fun, but stop letting bcb and Hub in the same game ffs.


----------



## Trela

Horus, other than my Lucario Dittos with Azen, those were the funnest games I've ever had online. I learned so much from those matches. Thank you for those epic matches.

John: Your turning out to be a good host, my boy, givin' yourself up for other players!

Hub: Sorry I got off lol I had just played a zillion games with Horus. Tomorrow!

Also, Judo, I've never seen a Quadriple Post before. PLEASE just edit your 1st post or quote multiple times in a new post. Don't EVER do that again!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, other than my Lucario Dittos with Azen, those were the funnest games I've ever had online. I learned so much from those matches. Thank you for those epic matches.
> 
> John: Your turning out to be a good host, my boy, givin' yourself up for other players!
> 
> Hub: Sorry I got off lol I had just played a zillion games with Horus. Tomorrow!
> 
> Also, Judo, I've never seen a Quadriple Post before. PLEASE just edit your 1st post or quote multiple times in a new post. Don't EVER do that again!




<3

<small><small><small>bcb is going to be jealous after hearing that *cough*</small></small></small>


----------



## Trela

Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.

I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!

My predictions:
1. Silver/Horus
2. Horus/Silver
3. Waluigi
4. Mike
5. Trela
5. Hub
7. Djman
7. Palad][n/Alecks

I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!


----------



## John102

@Horus, I dunno, Mike's good, but if you think you can beat him go for it.

@Trela, Meh, I didn't want to deal with a million byes for one player, plus I figured since this was my first tourney I should concentrate more on running it that brawling. I also have some quality time I need to spend with the wolf boards....

nooooo, I was actually guessing between you and Silver Trela, wasn't quite sure who was better at low tier, I thought you had some secret low tier main D=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.
> 
> I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!
> 
> My predictions:
> 1. Silver/Horus
> 2. Horus/Silver
> 3. Waluigi
> 4. Mike
> 5. Trela
> 5. Hub
> 7. Djman
> 7. Palad][n/Alecks
> 
> I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!


bcb is really good, but he absolutely hates if I beat him, you could tell he was intentionally going after me in our FFA so it could be you and him. It didn't happen, even with low tiers...

I think he just get's aggravated at me and loses his cool.


----------



## Trela

Lol poor bcb. One day his Snake's going to get me.

But yeah. I can't wait till this starts! Me and Xyro are most likely going to be teaming at the next HOBO for Low Tier Doubles, so I'm going to need all the practice I can get!


----------



## John102

Lol, BCB plays snake.

Snake really isn't that bad of a match-up for wolf, I think it's like 45-55/40-60. Wolf is overall more agile in the air, and we can destroy a lot with our reflector.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol poor bcb. One day his Snake's going to get me.
> 
> But yeah. I can't wait till this starts! Me and Xyro are most likely going to be teaming at the next HOBO for Low Tier Doubles, so I'm going to need all the practice I can get!


I'm always here for you to train on 

and look, I'm so good that I've been mistaken for a pro:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The ]http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBrawlRPG#p/a/f/1/BAAsWdfqZbQ[/url]
</div>


----------



## John102

xDDDD

Getting Horus confused with Ally is like getting Hub confused with Trela.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> xDDDD
> 
> Getting Horus confused with Ally is like getting Hub confused with Trela.


...and getting John confused with Hub. xDDDDD


Yeah, I'm not amuzed.


----------



## Trela

After I saw Mario crouch, I X'ed it out.

Don't make me laugh right now! My stomach hurts!


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Getting Horus confused with Ally is like getting Hub confused with Trela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and getting John confused with Hub. xDDDDD
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not amuzed.
Click to expand...

=B

@Trela, have you aver seen snake crouch, then Wario crouch and walk backwards torwards Snake's head? It's interesting.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> After I saw Mario crouch, I X'ed it out.
> 
> Don't make me laugh right now! My stomach hurts!


O-o

What the hell are you talking about lol (Mario crouch? <.>)


----------



## Trela

Like the Mario was just sitting there crouching while the MK got home runs lol. Made me laugh 

John: That is GROOSE!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Like the Mario was just sitting there crouching while the MK got home runs lol. Made me laugh
> 
> John: That is GROOSE!


Lol, well I prefer Zamus's crouch :3


----------



## John102

Gorus, why the hell do you have more posts than me in my own topic?

TIME TO SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM!!

nah, I'll bair you to death to keep this on topic.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Gorus, why the hell do you have more posts than me in my own topic?
> 
> TIME TO SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM!!
> 
> nah, I'll bair you to death to keep this on topic.


Because I'm cool


----------



## Elliot

Lol, I'm facing Mikey, Another pro >-<
First bcb , then mikey lmao.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Expected
> 
> 
> I'm too good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you are. I AM TOO PRO FOR YOU, HORUS.
> 
> I'm gonna go find someone to pokemon battle on serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Marriland. Only noobs play at Serebii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said n00bs play at Marriland. STOP CONTRADICTING YOURSELF.
> 
> oh, and I found out that the best mario is boss? I watched some of his junk.
Click to expand...

Hackers, noobs, it's all the same thing really.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.
> 
> I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!
> 
> My predictions:
> 1. Silver/Horus
> 2. Horus/Silver
> 3. Waluigi
> 4. Mike
> 5. Trela
> 5. Hub
> 7. Djman
> 7. Palad][n/Alecks
> 
> I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is really good, but he absolutely hates if I beat him, you could tell he was intentionally going after me in our FFA so it could be you and him. It didn't happen, even with low tiers...
> 
> I think he just get's aggravated at me and loses his cool.
Click to expand...

lolwut

I was only going after you because you had a big lead.

I never really lost my cool... cept when I lost to Trela in Ike dittos. :/


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.
> 
> I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!
> 
> My predictions:
> 1. Silver/Horus
> 2. Horus/Silver
> 3. Waluigi
> 4. Mike
> 5. Trela
> 5. Hub
> 7. Djman
> 7. Palad][n/Alecks
> 
> I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is really good, but he absolutely hates if I beat him, you could tell he was intentionally going after me in our FFA so it could be you and him. It didn't happen, even with low tiers...
> 
> I think he just get's aggravated at me and loses his cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> I was only going after you because you had a big lead.
> 
> I never really lost my cool... cept when I lost to Trela in Ike dittos. :/
Click to expand...

Ok, I guess it's just that everyone else goes for Trela, just not used to it, so idk

Atleast you're not Hub and run away from Trela and fight me to avoid him.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.
> 
> I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!
> 
> My predictions:
> 1. Silver/Horus
> 2. Horus/Silver
> 3. Waluigi
> 4. Mike
> 5. Trela
> 5. Hub
> 7. Djman
> 7. Palad][n/Alecks
> 
> I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is really good, but he absolutely hates if I beat him, you could tell he was intentionally going after me in our FFA so it could be you and him. It didn't happen, even with low tiers...
> 
> I think he just get's aggravated at me and loses his cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> I was only going after you because you had a big lead.
> 
> I never really lost my cool... cept when I lost to Trela in Ike dittos. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I guess it's just that everyone else goes for Trela, just not used to it, so idk
> 
> Atleast you're not Hub and run away from Trela and fight me to avoid him.
Click to expand...

I prefer going after Hub anyway.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fighting bcb in a serious set in Winner's Finals is really fun. He's awesome.
> 
> I'm either switching my Low Tier to Ike or PT. Right now, it really looks like Ike, which scares me because I'm on Horus' side of the bracket, and it ain't going to go so well if we meet!
> 
> My predictions:
> 1. Silver/Horus
> 2. Horus/Silver
> 3. Waluigi
> 4. Mike
> 5. Trela
> 5. Hub
> 7. Djman
> 7. Palad][n/Alecks
> 
> I'm telling you right now: I ain't going to win this! No way!
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is really good, but he absolutely hates if I beat him, you could tell he was intentionally going after me in our FFA so it could be you and him. It didn't happen, even with low tiers...
> 
> I think he just get's aggravated at me and loses his cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> I was only going after you because you had a big lead.
> 
> I never really lost my cool... cept when I lost to Trela in Ike dittos. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I guess it's just that everyone else goes for Trela, just not used to it, so idk
> 
> Atleast you're not Hub and run away from Trela and fight me to avoid him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer going after Hub anyway.
Click to expand...

I prefer you or Trela, Hub just annoys me now.


----------



## andyisjudo

Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?


lol, that is true. I'm not leaving for vacation until NEXT thursday.

Oh, and we got a new projector that came with cables I can use for my dazzle. If anyone wants to record a match with me, please suggest so ASAP. Anyone can except Judo, cause he can just go to my house and we can play offline so lag won't show.

I'm also not recording if we lag too badly.


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that is true. I'm not leaving for vacation until NEXT thursday.
> 
> Oh, and we got a new projector that came with cables I can use for my dazzle. If anyone wants to record a match with me, please suggest so ASAP. Anyone can except Judo, cause he can just go to my house and we can play offline so lag won't show.
> 
> I'm also not recording if we lag too badly.
Click to expand...

k. ;D


----------



## bcb

The Fallen said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that is true. I'm not leaving for vacation until NEXT thursday.
> 
> Oh, and we got a new projector that came with cables I can use for my dazzle. If anyone wants to record a match with me, please suggest so ASAP. Anyone can except Judo, cause he can just go to my house and we can play offline so lag won't show.
> 
> I'm also not recording if we lag too badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k. ;D
Click to expand...

Never met you. Who are you?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that is true. I'm not leaving for vacation until NEXT thursday.
> 
> Oh, and we got a new projector that came with cables I can use for my dazzle. If anyone wants to record a match with me, please suggest so ASAP. Anyone can except Judo, cause he can just go to my house and we can play offline so lag won't show.
> 
> I'm also not recording if we lag too badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never met you. Who are you?
Click to expand...

Hub got banned and learned what a proxy is


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the brakets is pretty good and the 19th is in a saturday so maby i can play my fist match huh?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that is true. I'm not leaving for vacation until NEXT thursday.
> 
> Oh, and we got a new projector that came with cables I can use for my dazzle. If anyone wants to record a match with me, please suggest so ASAP. Anyone can except Judo, cause he can just go to my house and we can play offline so lag won't show.
> 
> I'm also not recording if we lag too badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never met you. Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub got banned and learned what a proxy is
Click to expand...

Who's Hub?

Lolololololol.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never met you. Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub got banned and learned what a proxy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Hub?
> 
> Lolololololol.
Click to expand...

See?


----------



## bcb

Horus, record match?


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus, record match?


lolwut

owait lemme join.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus, record match?


Maybe later


----------



## bcb

Horus (Falco) vs. bcb (Wario) on utoob?


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus (Falco) vs. bcb (Wario) on utoob?


Own'd.

What about meh? ;d


----------



## bcb

...kk Horus. later.

Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?


;_;


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?


Can i come? ;o.


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> Can i come? ;o.
Click to expand...

Uh... Sure.

Test match with Falcon Dittos first to test lag. If I approve, we can do a match.


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> Can i come? ;o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh... Sure.
> 
> Test match with Falcon Dittos first to test lag. If I approve, we can do a match.
Click to expand...

C'mon bcb. Dx


----------



## bcb

The Fallen said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> Can i come? ;o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh... Sure.
> 
> Test match with Falcon Dittos first to test lag. If I approve, we can do a match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon bcb. Dx
Click to expand...

After KnightLord.

I don't want you to be my first recordee.


----------



## bcb

I approve. Let's strike stages. 

FFFF- I forgot to record that match.


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I approve. Let's strike stages.
> 
> FFFF- I forgot to record that match.


what match?, Plus, sorry i couldn't play with you that long, i have to go eat, then i have to go soon to a concert im in.


----------



## bcb

Hmm... alright someother time.

Mikey, record match?


----------



## cornymikey

Silver will probably beat me. Maybe Waluigi will too, because Ike + Lag = HAX.

And Horus might beat me too. Idk, I beat his snake, who else is he gonna use? And how am I supposed to play mario? Spam fireballs? hahaa


And HAHAHAHAHAHAHA hub. Is it permanent ban?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?


ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL

sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.

Can I first practice mario and not use MK?


----------



## Doctor

That makes, Doctor counts on fingers... 3 People that can record.


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
Click to expand...

oh, and I'm spamming just like judo. HAHAHAHAH
Everyone does this. Who cares?
TRIPLE POST


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
Click to expand...

Why're ya doing hw now?


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, and I'm spamming just like judo. HAHAHAHAH
> Everyone does this. Who cares?
> TRIPLE POST
Click to expand...

dammit, doctor ruined my triple post.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why're ya doing hw now?
Click to expand...

because I always have hw. Duh.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why're ya doing hw now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because I always have hw. Duh.
Click to expand...

...I always do my hw after I eat dinner.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... alright someother time.
> 
> Mikey, record match?
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, maybe in like 1 and a half hours? LOL
> 
> sorry, but I'm doing hw. Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Can I first practice mario and not use MK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why're ya doing hw now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because I always have hw. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I always do my hw after I eat dinner.
Click to expand...

thats terrible. Youre lucky I have no tests tomorrow and decent amount of hw.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why're ya doing hw now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because I always have hw. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I always do my hw after I eat dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats terrible. Youre lucky I have no tests tomorrow and decent amount of hw.
Click to expand...

I have a test tomorrow, and a light amount of hw.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> because I always have hw. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I always do my hw after I eat dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats terrible. Youre lucky I have no tests tomorrow and decent amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a test tomorrow, and a light amount of hw.
Click to expand...

lol, still playing though? Ok, lemme finish my hw and I'll play.

MK vs Wario

or Mario vs Snake? 

OR MAYBE MY SECRET WEAPON


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...I always do my hw after I eat dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats terrible. Youre lucky I have no tests tomorrow and decent amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a test tomorrow, and a light amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, still playing though? Ok, lemme finish my hw and I'll play.
> 
> MK vs Wario
> 
> or Mario vs Snake?
> 
> OR MAYBE MY SECRET WEAPON
Click to expand...

Def. MK vs. Wario. It makes better entertainment.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thats terrible. Youre lucky I have no tests tomorrow and decent amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a test tomorrow, and a light amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, still playing though? Ok, lemme finish my hw and I'll play.
> 
> MK vs Wario
> 
> or Mario vs Snake?
> 
> OR MAYBE MY SECRET WEAPON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def. MK vs. Wario. It makes better entertainment.
Click to expand...

... You prefer MK? GET OUT RIGHT NOW.

But I want to practice mario...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have a test tomorrow, and a light amount of hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, still playing though? Ok, lemme finish my hw and I'll play.
> 
> MK vs Wario
> 
> or Mario vs Snake?
> 
> OR MAYBE MY SECRET WEAPON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def. MK vs. Wario. It makes better entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... You prefer MK? GET OUT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> But I want to practice mario...
Click to expand...

NO WAY. IF I RECORD, WE USE MAINS.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, still playing though? Ok, lemme finish my hw and I'll play.
> 
> MK vs Wario
> 
> or Mario vs Snake?
> 
> OR MAYBE MY SECRET WEAPON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def. MK vs. Wario. It makes better entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... You prefer MK? GET OUT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> But I want to practice mario...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAY. IF I RECORD, WE USE MAINS.
Click to expand...

FIEN. NOT JUST MK THOUGH. IM DOING MARIO WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT IN THE LATER MATCHES.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Def. MK vs. Wario. It makes better entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... You prefer MK? GET OUT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> But I want to practice mario...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAY. IF I RECORD, WE USE MAINS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIEN. NOT JUST MK THOUGH. IM DOING MARIO WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT IN THE LATER MATCHES.
Click to expand...

In any match that I'm not recording, fine.

Get on for some MK vs. Wario?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ... You prefer MK? GET OUT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> But I want to practice mario...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAY. IF I RECORD, WE USE MAINS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIEN. NOT JUST MK THOUGH. IM DOING MARIO WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT IN THE LATER MATCHES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In any match that I'm not recording, fine.
> 
> Get on for some MK vs. Wario?
Click to expand...

ACTUALLY YEAH. MY PARTNER FOR MY SCIENCE SKIT IS NOT ON.

ok, I'm gonna get online.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY. IF I RECORD, WE USE MAINS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIEN. NOT JUST MK THOUGH. IM DOING MARIO WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT IN THE LATER MATCHES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In any match that I'm not recording, fine.
> 
> Get on for some MK vs. Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTUALLY YEAH. MY PARTNER FOR MY SCIENCE SKIT IS NOT ON.
> 
> ok, I'm gonna get online.
Click to expand...

YAY


----------



## cornymikey

WHAT? one game?!?!?!


----------



## bcb

One at a time, Mikey. One at a time. I may play another one with you later and upload that too.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> One at a time, Mikey. One at a time. I may play another one with you later and upload that too.


but that was a bad game anyways. You basically killed yourself the last stock.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One at a time, Mikey. One at a time. I may play another one with you later and upload that too.
> 
> 
> 
> but that was a bad game anyways. You basically killed yourself the last stock.
Click to expand...

no big deal. The rest of it was fine.


----------



## bcb

LOL, the computer I'm using can't afford more than one match.

It doesn't have enough memory for more.


----------



## cornymikey

brawl now for fun, bcb.


----------



## andyisjudo

Who won the match. And i want to see it. Are u uploading it on youtube?


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Who won the match. And i want to see it. Are u uploading it on youtube?


Uploading it now. :/


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who won the match. And i want to see it. Are u uploading it on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading it now. :/
Click to expand...

kk what is the video name gonna be?


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who won the match. And i want to see it. Are u uploading it on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading it now. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk what is the video name gonna be?
Click to expand...

bcb (Wario) vs. cornymikey (MK)

...It's not gonna be anything fancy.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who won the match. And i want to see it. Are u uploading it on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading it now. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk what is the video name gonna be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb (Wario) vs. cornymikey (MK)
> 
> ...It's not gonna be anything fancy.
Click to expand...

lol kk ill watch it when u are done uploading it.


----------



## John102

Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!

I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.


Why did he get banned?


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he get banned?
Click to expand...

Being too stupid for this forum most likely. 

OH IF ONLY THERE WAS SOME WHO COULD TELL ME HOW LONG HE WAS BANNED FOR!


----------



## bcb

Imma check Hub's posts.


----------



## Fontana

Anyone wanna do some friendlies?


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.


It's your fault he got banned.

>:L

He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok. I would question how you knew this, but I stay out of nubs business.


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok. I would question how you knew this, but I stay out of nubs business.
Click to expand...

Are you using sarcasm with me, young man?


And he's banned till' the day AFTER HIS BIRTHDAY.

asdfghjkl;'


----------



## bcb

You naughty, naughty, naughty children.

Saying the F Word and stuff watching Family Guy when you're under 14.

Naughty, naughty children.


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You naughty, naughty, naughty children.
> 
> Saying the F Word and stuff watching Family Guy when you're under 14.
> 
> Naughty, naughty children.


Hey, he's 13 on his birthday, shaddup.


----------



## bcb

The Fallen said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You naughty, naughty, naughty children.
> 
> Saying the F Word and stuff watching Family Guy when you're under 14.
> 
> Naughty, naughty children.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, he's 13 on his birthday, shaddup.
Click to expand...

Those naughty naughty naughty children listening to that bad music with the swearing and the R rated movies and the MA and TV-14 rated shows. But I blame those VIDEOGAMES. The VIDEOGAMES LIKE GRAND THEFT AUTO AND GEARS OF WAR AND STUFF...

lol jk


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You naughty, naughty, naughty children.
> 
> Saying the F Word and stuff watching Family Guy when you're under 14.
> 
> Naughty, naughty children.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, he's 13 on his birthday, shaddup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those naughty naughty naughty children listening to that bad music with the swearing and the R rated movies and the MA and TV-14 rated shows. But I blame those VIDEOGAMES. The VIDEOGAMES LIKE GRAND THEFT AUTO AND GEARS OF WAR AND STUFF...
> 
> lol jk
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm the same age you are BCB, SO SHUTTIT!


----------



## Doctor

bcb is the vidya up?


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> bcb is the vidya up?


Were you that guy I just fought now?


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You naughty, naughty, naughty children.
> 
> Saying the F Word and stuff watching Family Guy when you're under 14.
> 
> Naughty, naughty children.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, he's 13 on his birthday, shaddup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those naughty naughty naughty children listening to that bad music with the swearing and the R rated movies and the MA and TV-14 rated shows. But I blame those VIDEOGAMES. The VIDEOGAMES LIKE GRAND THEFT AUTO AND GEARS OF WAR AND STUFF...
> 
> lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm the same age you are BCB, SO SHUTTIT!
Click to expand...

You 67 too?

@ Doc: Won't be up until about 1 hour and a half actually. Vids take forever to put on youtube. :/


----------



## cornymikey

now I know that my mario is good enough to take on trela's ike.


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> now I know that my mario is good enough to take on trela's ike.


He left when I joined.

Homework probably.

<small><small><small>Or he hates me*cough*.</small></small></small>


----------



## Fontana

Mike I wanna do some Mario dittos.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
Click to expand...

Lol

I was the one who reported the post of that.

Classic me


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
Click to expand...

Hub is gonna kill you.

<small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
Click to expand...

lmao


and sorry, sean, cant now.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I have midterms the rest of the week, so I won't be too active until Friday. Um, keep spam levels down, and I'm keeping Trela in charge of this thread for the next two days, so listen to him!
> 
> I can't believe Hub got banned. What. An. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your fault he got banned.
> 
> >:L
> 
> He was trying to show the word but got banned for passing the censor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He would've found that funny, because he's Asian.

Yesrly.


----------



## Elliot

I just read many pages :O


----------



## cornymikey

RACIST ALERT


----------



## andyisjudo

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would've found that funny, because he's Asian.
> 
> Yesrly.
Click to expand...

wow lol


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I was the one who reported the post of that.
> 
> Classic me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would've found that funny, because he's Asian.
> 
> Yesrly.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey piedisliker is the video done?


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hub is gonna kill you.
> 
> <small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would've found that funny, because he's Asian.
> 
> Yesrly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Make love to me. 

Lolololololololol.

Whore.


----------



## Trela

Yoll spam a lot.

Make that a LOT lot.

Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small>*censored.3.0*ing mother*censored.3.0*er son of a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.4.0* horus.</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He would've found that funny, because he's Asian.
> 
> Yesrly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make love to me.
> 
> Lolololololololol.
> 
> Whore.
Click to expand...

Oh that reminds me, my new name on Brawl is...

-Hoe-

But the O and E are together, I just can't make that character :B


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!


yays! maybe I can beat silver's ness, but I doubt it.


----------



## The Fallen

Trela said:
			
		

> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!


Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.

ololololololo


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
Click to expand...

Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[

Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is the vidya up?
> 
> 
> 
> Were you that guy I just fought now?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
Click to expand...

wut


And at Docter, what's your tag on brawl?


----------



## Trela

I was ABOUT to leave those games, Hub and Mike. That was so stupid.

You know, this could be my first online Tournament that I've ever loss. I'll make sure it doesn't happen (yet)!


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is the vidya up?
> 
> 
> 
> Were you that guy I just fought now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

It was me


The ??????????? guy, I couldn't come up with a cool name


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> 
> And at Docter, what's your tag on brawl?
Click to expand...

Sean.

o-0


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
Click to expand...

oh, that was trela and we were doing one on ones.

But there was lag like every so often when me, hub, and trela brawled. DAMMIT


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> 
> And at Docter, what's your tag on brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sean.
> 
> o-0
Click to expand...

...

Then who was...

...

k.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I was ABOUT to leave those games, Hub and Mike. That was so stupid.
> 
> You know, this could be my first online Tournament that I've ever loss. I'll make sure it doesn't happen (yet)!


what, when we were trying to grab you? Lmao.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> 
> And at Docter, what's your tag on brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sean.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
Click to expand...

AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.


----------



## bcb

Let's face it, Trela. Low tiers doesn't really count as a loss.

BTW, wanna do a match sometime after I get Mikey's and mine uploaded?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoll spam a lot.
> 
> Make that a LOT lot.
> 
> Anyways, me and Mike went almost even (he won most of them). I'm a step everyday from losing my chance of winning this Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and Hub teamed up on you.
> 
> ololololololo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren't you guys letting me in? :[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, that was trela and we were doing one on ones.
> 
> But there was lag like every so often when me, hub, and trela brawled. DAMMIT
Click to expand...

Hub brings lag, I knew that part but I tried joining with You, Hub, and Trela, was it just because of the lag?


----------



## bcb

8 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous) 
Members: PieDisliker, andyisjudo, Doctor, Horus, cornymikey, Trela, Waluigi


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[
> 
> Btw "Fallen" I think it's obvious that you're Hub
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> 
> 
> And at Docter, what's your tag on brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sean.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
Click to expand...

Owait, 

So you're AverageSean....


...wat.


Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.

This isn't Hub btw.

Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sean.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
Click to expand...

What was the "Other" guy's tag?

<big><big><big>OH!</big></big></big>

<big><big><big><big>YoAto</big></big></big></big>


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let's face it, Trela. Low tiers doesn't really count as a loss.
> 
> BTW, wanna do a match sometime after I get Mikey's and mine uploaded?


Wow that's still not uploaded yet . SLOW


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the "Other" guy's tag?
Click to expand...

It had a "Y" and "A" in it.


You know, You, Hub, Trela, and that last guy.

yeah. Who is he?


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the "Other" guy's tag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a "Y" and "A" in it.
> 
> You know, You, Hub, Trela, and that last guy.
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>*YoAto*</big></big></big>

A guy on Trela's and me's Roster, he's good.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sean.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
Click to expand...

I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"

You admitted it, teehee. Oh and your name is a Transformers 2 reference, and Ben was a fan of that too.


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the "Other" guy's tag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a "Y" and "A" in it.
> 
> You know, You, Hub, Trela, and that last guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>*YoAto*</big></big></big>
Click to expand...

Yeah. Who is that?


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee.
Click to expand...

I was speaking metaphorically.

Duh.

And uh, someone told me your old username. ;3


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What was the "Other" guy's tag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a "Y" and "A" in it.
> 
> You know, You, Hub, Trela, and that last guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>*YoAto*</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Who is that?
Click to expand...

I edited my post above


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it, Trela. Low tiers doesn't really count as a loss.
> 
> BTW, wanna do a match sometime after I get Mikey's and mine uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's still not uploaded yet . SLOW
Click to expand...

1 hour remaining. :/


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking metaphorically.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> And uh, someone told me your old username. ;3
Click to expand...

I'm just going to leave this conversation here and know it's Ben.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it, Trela. Low tiers doesn't really count as a loss.
> 
> BTW, wanna do a match sometime after I get Mikey's and mine uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's still not uploaded yet . SLOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 hour remaining. :/
Click to expand...

Wow lol


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It had a "Y" and "A" in it.
> 
> You know, You, Hub, Trela, and that last guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>*YoAto*</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my post above
Click to expand...

He's m'kay.

e_e


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking metaphorically.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> And uh, someone told me your old username. ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just going to leave this conversation here and know it's Ben.
Click to expand...

kk Sheen. ily2. ;3 Even though i dunno you,


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*YoAto*</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my post above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's m'kay.
> 
> e_e
Click to expand...

You haven't 1 versus 1 him, and there was lag


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Then who was...
> 
> ...
> 
> k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee. Oh and your name is a Transformers 2 reference, and Ben was a fan of that too.
Click to expand...

WHAT THE, AVERAGESEAN?

HAHAHAHHAHA, YOU GOT BANNED TOO.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking metaphorically.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> And uh, someone told me your old username. ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just going to leave this conversation here and know it's Ben.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk Sheen. ily2. ;3 Even though i dunno you,
Click to expand...

Could ya at lease give a damned?

It's making this conversation worth less than it already is; which is low.


----------



## Doctor

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> AND HAUB WHY YOU BANNED YOU ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee. Oh and your name is a Transformers 2 reference, and Ben was a fan of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE, AVERAGESEAN?
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA, YOU GOT BANNED TOO.
Click to expand...

No.

My account's still opened and up for use.

But, I'm not using it anymore.


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking metaphorically.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> And uh, someone told me your old username. ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just going to leave this conversation here and know it's Ben.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk Sheen. ily2. ;3 Even though i dunno you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could ya at lease give a damned?
> 
> It's making this conversation worth less than it already is; which is low.
Click to expand...

Give a damned wut.

.____.


NO, I GOT IT FROM THAT COMMERICIAL.

"HELP, I HAVE FALLEN AND I CANNOT GET BACK U- *censored.3.0* it.

:3


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owait,
> 
> So you're AverageSean....
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> Banned cause SOMEBODY WHOS NAME STARTS WITH AN "H" AND ENDS WITH AN "ORUS" REPORTED MAH POST.
> 
> This isn't Hub btw.
> 
> Trela, Horus, I knew you were ???? but who was the other guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee. Oh and your name is a Transformers 2 reference, and Ben was a fan of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE, AVERAGESEAN?
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA, YOU GOT BANNED TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> My account's still opened and up for use.
> 
> But, I'm not using it anymore.
Click to expand...

wut? why not?

whats the difference? Just change your username then.


----------



## Doctor

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to assume you're Hub because, how would you know my old username? You type like him... andddddd when you said "REPORTED MAH POST"
> 
> You admitted it, teehee. Oh and your name is a Transformers 2 reference, and Ben was a fan of that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE, AVERAGESEAN?
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA, YOU GOT BANNED TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> My account's still opened and up for use.
> 
> But, I'm not using it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut? why not?
> 
> whats the difference? Just change your username then.
Click to expand...

I may, I may not. I've yet to come to the decision yet.

And goddamn I've said this once, and I will say it again.

TBT is slow on this _*<big>critical</big>*_ information.


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE, AVERAGESEAN?
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA, YOU GOT BANNED TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> My account's still opened and up for use.
> 
> But, I'm not using it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut? why not?
> 
> whats the difference? Just change your username then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may, I may not. I've yet to come to the decision yet.
> 
> And goddamn I've said this once, and I will say it again.
> 
> TBT is slow on this _*<big>critical</big>*_ information.
Click to expand...

MEH


----------



## Doctor

ANYWHO. Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> ANYWHO. Anyone want to brawl?


I'll get back to you after my Shower.


----------



## The Fallen

SOOOOO...

Anyone?


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> SOOOOO...
> 
> Anyone?


Lemme get my laptop.


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO...
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme get my laptop.
Click to expand...

?

I think I need to add you again. >.<


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO...
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme get my laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> I think I need to add you again. >.<
Click to expand...

I'm really rusty, though.

4683-5201-0558


----------



## bcb

Only 20 more mins. >_<


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO...
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme get my laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> I think I need to add you again. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really rusty, though.
> 
> 4683-5201-0558
Click to expand...

Have me added?

1375-7066-6458

;3


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Only 20 more mins. >_<


you should upload one on brinstar, or a tourney match.

You werent as dodgy this game


----------



## bcb

LOL, my Ike lvl 9 cpu can jab cancel.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LOL, my Ike lvl 9 cpu can jab cancel.


You act like it's hard to do


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, my Ike lvl 9 cpu can jab cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> You act like it's hard to do
Click to expand...

It's just suprising that cpus can AT.


----------



## andyisjudo

Is it finnaly done yet piedisliker?


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_8NjJ0np6s

'bout freakin time.


----------



## bcb

IT CUT OFF.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> IT CUT OFF.


Yup

i just watched it by the way nice battle


----------



## bcb

I waited... 2 freakin hours and the ending cutoff. :E


----------



## The Fallen

Who wants to brawl with me and Sean?... :l


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I waited... 2 freakin hours and the ending cutoff. :E


Yea that kind of sucks


By the way who won... lol


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited... 2 freakin hours and the ending cutoff. :E
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that kind of sucks
> 
> 
> By the way who won... lol
Click to expand...

cornymikey... I attempted to edgeguard him and couldn't recover.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited... 2 freakin hours and the ending cutoff. :E
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that kind of sucks
> 
> 
> By the way who won... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cornymikey... I attempted to edgeguard him and couldn't recover.
Click to expand...

 well the gamez u played was good so i guess good job


I have to get off like in 7 minutes so ill get off this website


----------



## Kanye Omari West

brawl bcb?


----------



## The Fallen

lolwtf

Ggs, Sean?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

jawn brawl


----------



## John102

I can't brawl this week until friday.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> I can't brawl this week until friday.


Might be the same situation for me, or I won't play has much

Biology Honors and German are a threat :E


----------



## Kanye Omari West

anyone?

guys ;~;

i fized my wifi ;-;...

anywan D:


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> anyone?
> 
> guys ;~;
> 
> i fized my wifi ;-;...
> 
> anywan D:


Lies, your Wii is racist against my Wii and it's new friend, Xbawks 640


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> guys ;~;
> 
> i fized my wifi ;-;...
> 
> anywan D:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies, your Wii is racist against my Wii and it's new friend, Xbawks 640
Click to expand...

actually i forgot to add ports to firewall


my xboz360 is 100% nazi though


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> guys ;~;
> 
> i fized my wifi ;-;...
> 
> anywan D:
> 
> 
> 
> Lies, your Wii is racist against my Wii and it's new friend, Xbawks 640
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually i forgot to add ports to firewall
> 
> 
> my xboz360 is 100% nazi though
Click to expand...

Oic


----------



## Kanye Omari West

connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*

anywan wanna help with that? ;D


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D


Help how


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
Click to expand...

connecting to live without modem in the same room?


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> connecting to live without modem in the same room?
Click to expand...

Yeah idk


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> connecting to live without modem in the same room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah idk
Click to expand...

;~;


boy all this spamming sure makes me sleepy


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> connecting to live without modem in the same room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;~;
> 
> 
> boy all this spamming sure makes me sleepy
Click to expand...

Nowai


----------



## Palad][n

Im done.







 when can i battle Judo, bcb. Weekend again... ?


----------



## Doctor

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> connecting to live without modem in the same room?
Click to expand...

Connect it to your laptop and bridge connections.


----------



## Doctor

kay, so I'm back.

GG Ben.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Dammit, it's just my luck that I get to go against Trela for the first match.

But anyways, I need to practice so if anyone wants to Brawl let me know, my FC is in my signature.


----------



## Palad][n

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Dammit, it's just my luck that I get to go against Trela for the first match.
> 
> But anyways, I need to practice so if anyone wants to Brawl let me know, my FC is in my signature.


dont feel bad. last tournament i went up against trela first round

and sure, ill practice


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?


You sayin' I lag?


----------



## Horus

Trela, give me some Ike dittos

Or ignore me


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> You sayin' I lag?
Click to expand...

He's being racist to Europeans.

:W

Not to you, Silver. ;D


----------



## Silverstorms

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> You sayin' I lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's being racist to Europeans.
> 
> :W
> 
> Not to you, Silver. ;D
Click to expand...

.....

Waluigi is not European, fewl.


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> You sayin' I lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's being racist to Europeans.
> 
> :W
> 
> Not to you, Silver. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....
> 
> Waluigi is not European, fewl.
Click to expand...

Fien, he's bein' racist to Austrailians, Europeans, and whatever Dj is.(Mexican)?


----------



## Silverstorms

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kk Horus. later.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone 'cept Hub (or Waluigi, or Silver, or DJ)?
> 
> 
> 
> You sayin' I lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's being racist to Europeans.
> 
> :W
> 
> Not to you, Silver. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....
> 
> Waluigi is not European, fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien, he's bein' racist to Austrailians, Europeans, and whatever Dj is.(Mexican)?
Click to expand...

Don't ask me <big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.


----------



## D Man 83

When are we going to start the brawls, I know the 19th is that all I need to know


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He's being racist to Europeans.
> 
> :W
> 
> Not to you, Silver. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....
> 
> Waluigi is not European, fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien, he's bein' racist to Austrailians, Europeans, and whatever Dj is.(Mexican)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me <big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
Click to expand...

Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s


----------



## Silverstorms

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Waluigi is not European, fewl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien, he's bein' racist to Austrailians, Europeans, and whatever Dj is.(Mexican)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me <big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
Click to expand...

The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fien, he's bein' racist to Austrailians, Europeans, and whatever Dj is.(Mexican)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me <big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
Click to expand...

Where? I dun see him online. @_@?


----------



## cornymikey

brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> brawl?


Riiiiight after I finish writing my Science fair paper, get my interim and field trip slip signed from my mom, finish making my Unit 5 cover for American Studies, and type and edit my bibliography for my Science Paper.


----------



## cornymikey

The Fallen said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiight after I finish writing my Science fair paper, get my interim and field trip slip signed from my mom, finish making my Unit 5 cover for American Studies, and type and edit my bibliography for my Science Paper.
Click to expand...

so in 2 min?


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiight after I finish writing my Science fair paper, get my interim and field trip slip signed from my mom, finish making my Unit 5 cover for American Studies, and type and edit my bibliography for my Science Paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so in 2 min?
Click to expand...

Aboooout 10 more minutes should do.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, ready?


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, ready?


Almost.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me <big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
Click to expand...

Than how come yesterday you knew him?

And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than how come yesterday you knew him?
> 
> And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.
Click to expand...

Well, I was impersonating him cause he's so awesome. faggy.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> 
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than how come yesterday you knew him?
> 
> And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I was impersonating him cause he's so awesome. faggy.
Click to expand...

So now you know him?


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than how come yesterday you knew him?
> 
> And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I was impersonating him cause he's so awesome. faggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you know him?
Click to expand...

I didn't say I didn't know him.


"Who's Hub?"

I keep saying that for no reason. :3


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Brawl, anyone?


----------



## Elliot

Maybe later. is that okay?


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big>, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, <big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than how come yesterday you knew him?
> 
> And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.
Click to expand...

Sean, you out of all people shouldn't be talking.


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big><big><big>*Hub*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>MATT</big></big></big></big></big>*</big></big></big>, if that is your real name, and who's Hub? :s
> 
> 
> 
> The Hub of which I speak is the one I am speaking to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where? I dun see him online. @_@?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than how come yesterday you knew him?
> 
> And I when I fought you your tag was Hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sean, you out of all people shouldn't be talking.
Click to expand...

lolwut


----------



## Elliot

I'm bored At the moment., anyone want to brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

MIKEY, ARE YOU READY?!


----------



## Doctor

At least I eventually admitted it.


----------



## Horus

Dun b a poop


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> Dun b a poop


but wut if u r


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun b a poop
> 
> 
> 
> but wut if u r
Click to expand...

den u a poop


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun b a poop
> 
> 
> 
> but wut if u r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> den u a poop
Click to expand...

o i get eet


----------



## Doctor

Anyone brawl?


----------



## John102

Anyone brawl?


----------



## Horus

:O


----------



## John102

HORUS BRAWL? OR SILVER?


----------



## Horus

Or FFA of all three? 

Silver, answer you parasite


----------



## John102

meh, I'd prefer 1 on 1, but FFA would be OK, I'd still be practicing.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> meh, I'd prefer 1 on 1, but FFA would be OK, I'd still be practicing.


Well I've brawled you quite a bit but I haven't brawled Silver in like a year, so why not all three


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh, I'd prefer 1 on 1, but FFA would be OK, I'd still be practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've brawled you quite a bit but I haven't brawled Silver in like a year, so why not all three
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll host, you join, and Silver get on when you feel like it.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh, I'd prefer 1 on 1, but FFA would be OK, I'd still be practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've brawled you quite a bit but I haven't brawled Silver in like a year, so why not all three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll host, you join, and Silver get on when you feel like it.
Click to expand...

I doubt he will, he's just a looker now, just watches our conversations.


Why so pitiful?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh, I'd prefer 1 on 1, but FFA would be OK, I'd still be practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've brawled you quite a bit but I haven't brawled Silver in like a year, so why not all three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll host, you join, and Silver get on when you feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt he will, he's just a looker now, just watches our conversations.
> 
> 
> Why so pitiful?
Click to expand...

You join and he'll join eventually.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Wheres Alecks


----------



## Silverstorms

MKW > Brawl still.


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MKW > Brawl still.


ButButButBut

Brawl? :3


----------



## John102

ggz Horus, I can tell I'm getting better, but I still have a LOT of practicing I need to do(including finding out how to do a DACIT)


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MKW > Brawl still.


GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKW > Brawl still.
> 
> 
> 
> GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John
Click to expand...

1)You three stock me when I SD
2)I'm glad you've found out wolf's worst matchups
3)I'm still rusty
4)Next real tourney don't expect it to be so easy
5)Don't be so arrogant it makes you look like a rooster.


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKW > Brawl still.
> 
> 
> 
> GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)You three stock me when I SD
> 2)I'm glad you've found out wolf's worst matchups
> 3)I'm still rusty
> 4)Next real tourney don't expect it to be so easy
> 5)Don't be so arrogant it makes you look like a rooster.
Click to expand...

LOL.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL.


I'm a *censored.7.4*.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKW > Brawl still.
> 
> 
> 
> GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)You three stock me when I SD
> 2)I'm glad you've found out wolf's worst matchups
> 3)I'm still rusty
> 4)Next real tourney don't expect it to be so easy
> 5)Don't be so arrogant it makes you look like a rooster.
Click to expand...

1) I'd three stock if you stop spamming smashes, but two stocking is still funny
2) Every character is Wolf's bad matchup? I was using random LOL
3) Really? You're rusty a lot then.
4) Yeah I know right, MKs everywhere!
5) Roosters are sexy
6) For the record, you only killed me by double/triple smashes or edge hogging, the rest was by me SDing


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKW > Brawl still.
> 
> 
> 
> GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)You three stock me when I SD
> 2)I'm glad you've found out wolf's worst matchups
> 3)I'm still rusty
> 4)Next real tourney don't expect it to be so easy
> 5)Don't be so arrogant it makes you look like a rooster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) I'd three stock if you stop spamming smashes, but two stocking is still funny
> 2) Every character is Wolf's bad matchup? I was using random LOL
> 3) Really? You're rusty a lot then.
> 4) Yeah I know right, MKs everywhere!
> 5) Roosters are sexy
> 6) For the record, you only killed me by double/triple smashes or edge hogging, the rest was by me SDing
Click to expand...

1)I'd say I was only spamming smashes the last two or three matches.
2)You were using MK and DDD for the beginning matches, then you started to use random.
3)Yes, that's why I want to brawl so I'm not as rusty
4)I was talking about your next match against me in a tourney -.-
5)...
6)Yeah, I don't think I was spamming smashes as much as you think, and you were doing quite a fair amount of edge hogging also.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKW > Brawl still.
> 
> 
> 
> GL in the tournament, I'm going to laugh when I three stock you like I do with John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)You three stock me when I SD
> 2)I'm glad you've found out wolf's worst matchups
> 3)I'm still rusty
> 4)Next real tourney don't expect it to be so easy
> 5)Don't be so arrogant it makes you look like a rooster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) I'd three stock if you stop spamming smashes, but two stocking is still funny
> 2) Every character is Wolf's bad matchup? I was using random LOL
> 3) Really? You're rusty a lot then.
> 4) Yeah I know right, MKs everywhere!
> 5) Roosters are sexy
> 6) For the record, you only killed me by double/triple smashes or edge hogging, the rest was by me SDing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)I'd say I was only spamming smashes the last two or three matches.
> 2)You were using MK and DDD for the beginning matches, then you started to use random.
> 3)Yes, that's why I want to brawl so I'm not as rusty
> 4)I was talking about your next match against me in a tourney -.-
> 5)...
> 6)Yeah, I don't think I was spamming smashes as much as you think, and you were doing quite a fair amount of edge hogging also.
Click to expand...

1) Hahaha, I count 3 or more moves spamming (Some exceptions...) and you went past that way to many times
2) Ok and? I'm trying to practice them.
3) I don't think you understood, you're like that pretty much every time we fight.
4) Oh, that won't be a problem.
5) ,,,
6) I only hog to those who hog back because I have honor.


----------



## cornymikey

john, I wanna brawl you one on one. maybe FFA.

horus, no johns to john
@john: whats with the avatar? lol


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, I wanna brawl you one on one. maybe FFA.
> 
> horus, no johns to john
> @john: whats with the avatar? lol


No excuses for winning? what?


----------



## John102

MIKE BRAWL!


----------



## cornymikey

YES! LEMME GO ON i host


----------



## Horus

Me and my anger issues lol.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> YES! LEMME GO ON i host


OK


----------



## John102

MIKE I LIED, I CAN'T DO IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> MIKE I LIED, I CAN'T DO IT RIGHT NOW!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, HORUS BRAWL?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE I LIED, I CAN'T DO IT RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, HORUS BRAWL?
Click to expand...

I'm pissed off already


----------



## cornymikey

CMON

CRASH BRAWL?


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> CMON
> 
> CRASH BRAWL?


I'm here, get on brawl.


----------



## cornymikey

k you host
tell crash to join


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> k you host
> tell crash to join


He's not on?..

he'll probably say no...


----------



## John102

Mike, I'll brawl in like 10 minutes o.o


----------



## Thunder

Can't right now guys D:


----------



## cornymikey

GGz John.
There was massive predicting in the beginning with my pivot grabs when you tried to phaze through the stage, and when I used my luigi "chain grabs." 
Nice wolf, doesnt seem like youre that rusty. :O
And I feel like you do better against MK than against mario/luigi.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> GGz John.
> There was massive predicting in the beginning with my pivot grabs when you tried to phaze through the stage, and when I used my luigi "chain grabs."
> Nice wolf, doesnt seem like youre that rusty. :O
> And I feel like you do better against MK than against mario/luigi.


That's because I know how to play MK, not so much mario and weegee though..


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz John.
> There was massive predicting in the beginning with my pivot grabs when you tried to phaze through the stage, and when I used my luigi "chain grabs."
> Nice wolf, doesnt seem like youre that rusty. :O
> And I feel like you do better against MK than against mario/luigi.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I know how to play MK, not so much mario and weegee though..
Click to expand...

TCHHHHHHH


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone brawl?


----------



## Palad][n

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Anyone brawl?


Ill brawl if judo doesnt respond.

WHEN CAN I BRAWL YOU JUDO?


----------



## The Fallen

LOL.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


" I WANT TEH MONEY"

AKA, CUHMH 2.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/o1G2VdOVq6o#movie_player'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/o1G2VdOVq6o#movie_player' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1G2VdOVq6o#movie_player


----------



## Palad][n

I sense trolls...


----------



## The Fallen

"WOOHOO, WOMBO COMBO" xDDDDDDD


----------



## The Fallen

xDDDDD


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> xDDDDD


Yeah


You're 12


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> You're 12
Click to expand...

Still.


xDDDD


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> You're 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still.
> 
> 
> xDDDD
Click to expand...

No. Just no. You're acting like a *censored.3.0*ing 8 year old girl.


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP YOU WHINY LITTLE SON OF A *censored.4.0*


----------



## Thunder

I hate xDDD


----------



## The Fallen

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I hate xDDD


Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.
Click to expand...

You're bad at it


----------



## Thunder

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.
Click to expand...

Well you're failing horribly.


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're bad at it
Click to expand...

kbrawl?


----------



## Thunder

I wanna do a 2 on 2 brawl :c


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're bad at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kbrawl?
Click to expand...

FFA? YESZ!

Because I'm stupid enough to have a FFA with you noobs. Why don't I go to AiB? Whyyyy?


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, I'm trying to not act like Hub, douches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're bad at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kbrawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA? YESZ!
> 
> Because I'm stupid enough to have a FFA with you noobs. Why don't I go to AiB? Whyyyy?
Click to expand...

Let crash join.


----------



## bcb

...I bet Hub's alt. is getting banned.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

o.o Anyone wanna brawl? I wanna see how I compare to you guys.


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I bet Hub's alt. is getting banned.


JOIN US.


----------



## bcb

The Fallen said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I bet Hub's alt. is getting banned.
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN US.
Click to expand...

Nah. Lag sucks. :/


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I bet Hub's alt. is getting banned.
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. Lag sucks. :/
Click to expand...

Try first. Then if it lags, leave.


----------



## Thunder

XD fail Hub


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> o.o Anyone wanna brawl? I wanna see how I compare to you guys.


Anyone...?   T_T


----------



## bcb

Not gonna waste the energy.


----------



## The Fallen

Lulz, I'm an *censored.1.3*.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Lulz, I'm an *censored.1.3*.


Is that Hub?


----------



## Thunder

*censored.4.0*.


----------



## The Fallen

LMFAO.


----------



## Thunder

Well... That backfired.


----------



## Thunder

> Bowsercide


----------



## Palad][n

Horus, glad to see you agree with me for once (about The Fallen)


----------



## The Fallen

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 17 2009, 10:00:20 PM]Horus, glad to see you agree with me for once (about The Fallen)


LOL YEH, I'M SOOO A TROLL
LOL SPAMFLAMETROLL


amidoinitrite?


And lolwtf Crash.


----------



## Horus

I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.


You know, we should tag-team against him in a handicap match >:3


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, we should tag-team against him in a handicap match >:3
Click to expand...

You'd cost us the game.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, we should tag-team against him in a handicap match >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd cost us the game.
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.


No.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

How typical of you.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How typical of you.
Click to expand...

Only for the typical spammer.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How typical of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only for the typical spammer.
Click to expand...

Yes because asking if anyone wants to brawl is spamming. I know what you're thinking, "Oh, I'm not gonna brawl this NOOB. I have better things to do with my PRECIOUS TIME."


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm...so...BORED. 2878-9251-3509 for whoever wants to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How typical of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only for the typical spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because asking if anyone wants to brawl is spamming. I know what you're thinking, "Oh, I'm not gonna brawl this NOOB. I have better things to do with my PRECIOUS TIME."
Click to expand...

Cute. You don't understand what I mean.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How typical of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only for the typical spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because asking if anyone wants to brawl is spamming. I know what you're thinking, "Oh, I'm not gonna brawl this NOOB. I have better things to do with my PRECIOUS TIME."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute. You don't understand what I mean.
Click to expand...

Don't act like you're so high and mighty. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the typical spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because asking if anyone wants to brawl is spamming. I know what you're thinking, "Oh, I'm not gonna brawl this NOOB. I have better things to do with my PRECIOUS TIME."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute. You don't understand what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't act like you're so high and mighty. It's pretty annoying.
Click to expand...

Act? I already know I'm better than you.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because asking if anyone wants to brawl is spamming. I know what you're thinking, "Oh, I'm not gonna brawl this NOOB. I have better things to do with my PRECIOUS TIME."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute. You don't understand what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't act like you're so high and mighty. It's pretty annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Act? I already know I'm better than you.
Click to expand...

You see, it's THAT kind of attitude that makes you look like a douchebag.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. You don't understand what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't act like you're so high and mighty. It's pretty annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Act? I already know I'm better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, it's THAT kind of attitude that makes you look like a douchebag.
Click to expand...

What ever helps you get through the day.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't act like you're so high and mighty. It's pretty annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Act? I already know I'm better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, it's THAT kind of attitude that makes you look like a douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever helps you get through the day.
Click to expand...

And by the way, I've never brawled you before and you've never brawled me, so don't act like you're 100% sure that you're better then me. Even if you probably are, you shouldn't assume it like you know it's a fact.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Act? I already know I'm better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, it's THAT kind of attitude that makes you look like a douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever helps you get through the day. (*waits for typical response*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, I've never brawled you before and you've never brawled me, so don't act like you're 100% sure that you're better then me. Even if you probably are, you shouldn't assume it like you know it's a fact.
Click to expand...

We have. You spammed. Here we are.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You see, it's THAT kind of attitude that makes you look like a douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever helps you get through the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, I've never brawled you before and you've never brawled me, so don't act like you're 100% sure that you're better then me. Even if you probably are, you shouldn't assume it like you know it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have. You spammed. Here we are.
Click to expand...

We've never brawled, I don't know where you're getting this from, and please explain how I spammed.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What ever helps you get through the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by the way, I've never brawled you before and you've never brawled me, so don't act like you're 100% sure that you're better then me. Even if you probably are, you shouldn't assume it like you know it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have. You spammed. Here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've never brawled, I don't know where you're getting this from, and please explain how I spammed.
Click to expand...

We had one game, you probably didn't know it was me and you just used Smashes.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, I've never brawled you before and you've never brawled me, so don't act like you're 100% sure that you're better then me. Even if you probably are, you shouldn't assume it like you know it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have. You spammed. Here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've never brawled, I don't know where you're getting this from, and please explain how I spammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had one game, you probably didn't know it was me and you just used Smashes.
Click to expand...

And uh, when was this?


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We have. You spammed. Here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've never brawled, I don't know where you're getting this from, and please explain how I spammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had one game, you probably didn't know it was me and you just used Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And uh, when was this?
Click to expand...

A while back.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We've never brawled, I don't know where you're getting this from, and please explain how I spammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had one game, you probably didn't know it was me and you just used Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And uh, when was this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while back.
Click to expand...

Interesting.

But, considering I'm facing Trela in the first round of the tournament, I won't be able to face you anyways.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We had one game, you probably didn't know it was me and you just used Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And uh, when was this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> But, considering I'm facing Trela in the first round of the tournament, I won't be able to face you anyways.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you'd be dead in 10 seconds.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And uh, when was this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> But, considering I'm facing Trela in the first round of the tournament, I won't be able to face you anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you'd be dead in 10 seconds.
Click to expand...

Against you or Trela?


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> A while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> But, considering I'm facing Trela in the first round of the tournament, I won't be able to face you anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you'd be dead in 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against you or Trela?
Click to expand...

Either.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> But, considering I'm facing Trela in the first round of the tournament, I won't be able to face you anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you'd be dead in 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against you or Trela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either.
Click to expand...

So you really don't think I would put up any fight at all. Really.


----------



## Thunder

Could you guys liek est ef u?


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'd be dead in 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against you or Trela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't think I would put up any fight at all. Really.
Click to expand...

Nah, you're just that bad.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Against you or Trela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't think I would put up any fight at all. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just that bad.
Click to expand...

Well, you've only brawled me one time.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really don't think I would put up any fight at all. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've only brawled me one time.
Click to expand...

Spammer's are predictable.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't think I would put up any fight at all. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've only brawled me one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spammer's are predictable.
Click to expand...

Ok, think what you want, but you won't know for sure.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've only brawled me one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spammer's are predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, think what you want, but you won't know for sure.
Click to expand...

I do know for sure.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've only brawled me one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spammer's are predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, think what you want, but you won't know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do know for sure.
Click to expand...

If you haven't brawled me in months, how can you know for sure?


----------



## Thunder

wununununununu


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Spammer's are predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, think what you want, but you won't know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't brawled me in months, how can you know for sure?
Click to expand...

A spammer is always a spammer.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, think what you want, but you won't know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't brawled me in months, how can you know for sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A spammer is always a spammer.
Click to expand...

I really wasn't a spammer before. I didn't only do Smashes.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I do know for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't brawled me in months, how can you know for sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A spammer is always a spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wasn't a spammer before. I didn't only do Smashes.
Click to expand...

That's what they all think, but it's never true. Although it's not like you can fight yourself so you can't exactly tell.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't brawled me in months, how can you know for sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A spammer is always a spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wasn't a spammer before. I didn't only do Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they all think, but it's never true. Although it's not like you can fight yourself so you can't exactly tell.
Click to expand...

Oh well. Think what you think, even if you can probably beat me, if you never brawl me, you'll never know for sure.


----------



## Thunder

SHUT THE HELL UP ALREADY


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> A spammer is always a spammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wasn't a spammer before. I didn't only do Smashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they all think, but it's never true. Although it's not like you can fight yourself so you can't exactly tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well. Think what you think, even if you can probably beat me, if you never brawl me, you'll never know for sure.
Click to expand...

I do, just believe my criticism because you'll never get better if you don't.


@Crash:I'm trying to make sure I have the most posts in this topic so no


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Well I have nothing more to add to this argument. But if anyone wants to brawl, I'm still bored o_o


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Well I have nothing more to add to this argument. But if anyone wants to brawl, I'm still bored o_o


GL getting a response.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have nothing more to add to this argument. But if anyone wants to brawl, I'm still bored o_o
> 
> 
> 
> GL getting a response.
Click to expand...

Considering no one is here, probably not. Plus, since practically no one here has seen me brawl, everyone here will just assume I'm a noob.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus' ignorance makes me laugh.


----------



## Palad][n

@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself 

@Crash: You spam smashes and side-b too much... I was having my own problems, but if i wouldnt i could have punished you all those times.

@Judo: When can you play??? I PMed once, you didnt answer... and I also asked you on this thread, no reply... Just answer me.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus' ignorance makes me laugh.


Silver's logic makes me laugh.


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.


k.

Thought you could find a way around spam, *censored.3.0*ing quitter.


----------



## Thunder

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Crash: You spam smashes and side-b too much... I was having my own problems, but if i wouldnt i could have punished you all those times.


Hey, you were spamming too, i really only side-b'd cuz you kept using your damn missiles on me.

And for Olimar, down-B and B are kinda useless, so you don't really get a variety of moves.


----------



## The Fallen

Brawl?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> @Crash: You spam smashes and side-b too much... I was having my own problems, but if i wouldnt i could have punished you all those times.
> 
> @Judo: When can you play??? I PMed once, you didnt answer... and I also asked you on this thread, no reply... Just answer me.


In Judo's defense, he's not really active on here anyway.

You might as well be asking me.


----------



## andyisjudo

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> @Crash: You spam smashes and side-b too much... I was having my own problems, but if i wouldnt i could have punished you all those times.
> 
> @Judo: When can you play??? I PMed once, you didnt answer... and I also asked you on this thread, no reply... Just answer me.


Well im so srry palad][n I just got home from school cause they had to search us in school


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus' ignorance makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver's logic makes me laugh.
Click to expand...

Logic is a sign of intelligence.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> @Crash: You spam smashes and side-b too much... I was having my own problems, but if i wouldnt i could have punished you all those times.
> 
> @Judo: When can you play??? I PMed once, you didnt answer... and I also asked you on this thread, no reply... Just answer me.
> 
> 
> 
> In Judo's defense, he's not really active on here anyway.
> 
> You might as well be asking me.
Click to expand...

And yes piedisliker im active on this site i just look everyday for like 3hours. And if someone wants to talk me they can.


----------



## bcb

...dringbingbangdong.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> k.
> 
> Thought you could find a way around spam, *censored.3.0*ing quitter.
Click to expand...

I did, you only found more ways to piss me off more.


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> k.
> 
> Thought you could find a way around spam, *censored.3.0*ing quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, you only found more ways to piss me off more.
Click to expand...

k.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the first step, I have deleted Hub/Fallen from my roster! No longer will I deal with his bull *censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> k.
> 
> Thought you could find a way around spam, *censored.3.0*ing quitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, you only found more ways to piss me off more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k.
Click to expand...

I can't fight you without seeing my own moves used against me, jack ass monkey.


----------



## Elliot

No one responds when i ask someone to brawl =P
SO YEAH HERE WE GO

BRAWL ANYONE?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself


You probably didn't read the conversation, you sound like an absolute *censored.1.2*, and I wasn't overrating myself. I was just getting tired of Horus's constant thinking that he's better then everyone.

By the way, you spelled "Toad Kart" wrong.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> You probably didn't read the conversation, you sound like an absolute *censored.1.2*, and I wasn't overrating myself. I was just getting tired of Horus's constant thinking that he's better then everyone.
> 
> By the way, you spelled "Toad Kart" wrong.
Click to expand...

Everyone? Nooooo~

Just a few


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> You probably didn't read the conversation, you sound like an absolute *censored.1.2*, and I wasn't overrating myself. I was just getting tired of Horus's constant thinking that he's better then everyone.
> 
> By the way, you spelled "Toad Kart" wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone? Nooooo~
> 
> Just a few
Click to expand...

...

Teehee, I believe I told you the same thing, but alas.

hey everyone I got verizon fios, I really aven't noticed too much of a difference so far, although the gpx DOES seem to be loading a bit slower.

anywho, I didn't feel like reading throught the last 5 pages of crap, so imma assume you guys didn't spam too much.

tourney starts tomorrow, I'll be sending out PM's tonight to remind everyone.


----------



## Elliot

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> You probably didn't read the conversation, you sound like an absolute *censored.1.2*, and I wasn't overrating myself. I was just getting tired of Horus's constant thinking that he's better then everyone.
> 
> By the way, you spelled "Toad Kart" wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone? Nooooo~
> 
> Just a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Teehee, I believe I told you the same thing, but alas.
> 
> hey everyone I got verizon fios, I really aven't noticed too much of a difference so far, although the gpx DOES seem to be loading a bit slower.
> 
> anywho, I didn't feel like reading throught the last 5 pages of crap, so imma assume you guys didn't spam too much.
> 
> tourney starts tomorrow, I'll be sending out PM's tonight to remind everyone.
Click to expand...

Good, Can't wait.
Cornymikey is a challenge i will lose too.
Caan't wait to go to the Loser Bracket! ;D


----------



## Palad][n

anyone wanna brawl for fun?


----------



## The Fallen

Horus' being a fgt. :l


----------



## Thunder

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus' being a fgt. :l


Doctor getting a taste of his own medicine?


----------



## The Fallen

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus' being a fgt. :l
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor getting a taste of his own medicine?
Click to expand...

I don't see Sean?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 18 2009, 10:22:37 AM]@Toad Cart: *censored.9.10*. Who cares if you fight Trela first? Nobody. Doesnt prove anything. So please, *censored.9.10* about that. And Seriously, stop overrating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> You probably didn't read the conversation, you sound like an absolute *censored.1.2*, and I wasn't overrating myself. I was just getting tired of Horus's constant thinking that he's better then everyone.
> 
> By the way, you spelled "Toad Kart" wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone? Nooooo~
> 
> Just a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anywho, I didn't feel like reading throught the last 5 pages of crap, so imma assume you guys didn't spam too much.
Click to expand...

This whole topic is spam really, amirite?

The majority of this topic is "Anyone brawl?", "Good games", "You're a spammer", etc...


----------



## John102

Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!


Waluigi=lag

wat


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi=lag
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

lol, I sent a PM to Hub. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

I have no idea who D Man 83 is.

Any dates we have to complete round 1 by?


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi=lag
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I sent a PM to Hub. xD
Click to expand...

Send it to me Dammit. D:<

I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Doctor said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecting to live is a *censored.4.0*
> 
> anywan wanna help with that? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Help how
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> connecting to live without modem in the same room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect it to your laptop and bridge connections.
Click to expand...

I've done that before.

Don't know what to do after.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi=lag
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I sent a PM to Hub. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?
Click to expand...

Hub banned?

What did he do, try to avoid the censors to look badace?
 B)


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, today is the first day of the tourney, I want everyone to get their matches done quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi=lag
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I sent a PM to Hub. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub banned?
> 
> What did he do, try to avoid the censors to look badace?
> B)
Click to expand...

Quite.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I sent a PM to Hub. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub banned?
> 
> What did he do, try to avoid the censors to look badace?
> B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite.
Click to expand...

omg so badace liek rly


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Send it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub banned?
> 
> What did he do, try to avoid the censors to look badace?
> B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg so badace liek rly
Click to expand...

inorite!!1!11ONEONE!!1


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> I mean, uh, Hub is banned, why don't you send it to me and I'll tell him?
> 
> 
> 
> Hub banned?
> 
> What did he do, try to avoid the censors to look badace?
> B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg so badace liek rly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite!!1!11ONEONE!!1
Click to expand...

i wish i cud be as badace as a kid a year yunger dem me


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> 
> 
> Quite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg so badace liek rly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite!!1!11ONEONE!!1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i cud be as badace as a kid a year yunger dem me
Click to expand...

inorite hez liek da kewlst parsen i evarz kwonz!!!!1!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> 
> 
> omg so badace liek rly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite!!1!11ONEONE!!1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i cud be as badace as a kid a year yunger dem me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite hez liek da kewlst parsen i evarz kwonz!!!!1!
Click to expand...

now you just killed it.  :X


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have no idea who D Man 83 is.
> 
> Any dates we have to complete round 1 by?


I'll send you a ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4021448/[/url]


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> 
> 
> inorite!!1!11ONEONE!!1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i cud be as badace as a kid a year yunger dem me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite hez liek da kewlst parsen i evarz kwonz!!!!1!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you just killed it.  :X
Click to expand...

I got too into it. 3:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i cud be as badace as a kid a year yunger dem me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite hez liek da kewlst parsen i evarz kwonz!!!!1!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you just killed it.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got too into it. 3:
Click to expand...

Yeah, wance u strt typin liek disd is jsrelally annoying!!111one


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSend it to me Dammit. D:<
> 
> 
> 
> inorite hez liek da kewlst parsen i evarz kwonz!!!!1!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you just killed it.  :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got too into it. 3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, wance u strt typin liek disd is jsrelally annoying!!111one
Click to expand...

...k.


----------



## John102

Alecks said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who D Man 83 is.
> 
> Any dates we have to complete round 1 by?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you a ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4021448/[/url]
Click to expand...

Tankee

And you have 2 days to get your rounds done.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela hasn't been online in a couple days...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Trela hasn't been online in a couple days...


Good riddance.

Kid Icarus, I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Doctor

djman, he's been inactive for like evar.


----------



## Trela

I was at a Smashfest yesterday all day 

I can Brawl later on today around 4pm - 8pm CT, so whenever your ready around those times Toad!


----------



## Elliot

Cornymikey, Brawl later? or now? So we can end this?


----------



## Josh

Damn where is Horus? I bet I'm going to lose.


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> Damn where is Horus? I bet I'm going to lose.


And you said, i gtg. =P


----------



## Josh

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn where is Horus? I bet I'm going to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> And you said, i gtg. =P
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had to give a Pattern to Marlon, He's not very patience.


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn where is Horus? I bet I'm going to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> And you said, i gtg. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had to give a Pattern to Marlon, He's not very patience.
Click to expand...

Aha, 
Damn it Mikey, get on =P


----------



## cornymikey

oh, hey elliot. NGEH, call me Mike or Mikey please. I thought we were cool like that. 

Ummm, how about later? My dad is watching a movie and I dont want to interrupt. Gimme 20 min?

Horus, why dont you just keep hub on your roster? Now youll never have FFAs because hub plays like 78.9% of the time he comes home from school. and he doesnt spam much in my opinion. And youre SUPPOSED to copy others moves, why would you watch some pro's junk on youtube then?


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh, hey elliot. NGEH, call me Mike or Mikey please. I thought we were cool like that.
> 
> Ummm, how about later? My dad is watching a movie and I dont want to interrupt. Gimme 20 min?
> 
> Horus, why dont you just keep hub on your roster? Now youll never have FFAs because hub plays like 78.9% of the time he comes home from school. and he doesnt spam much in my opinion. And youre SUPPOSED to copy others moves, why would you watch some pro's junk on youtube then?


Sure 20 minutes,  corny mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

what, just found out that luigi cant be used in this tourney. shoot.


----------



## Elliot

Who will host btw?


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Who will host btw?


ermmm, I guess I'll host. Gimme until commercial, like 5 min? sorry.


----------



## Doctor

If the person who I fight doesn't show, are we both disqualified?


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who will host btw?
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm, I guess I'll host. Gimme until commercial, like 5 min? sorry.
Click to expand...

I don't mind waiting at all ;]


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> If the person who I fight doesn't show, are we both disqualified?


no, youll be in, Sean.


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who will host btw?
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm, I guess I'll host. Gimme until commercial, like 5 min? sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind waiting at all ;]
Click to expand...

cool, thank you. I'll post when ready.


ok, I'm ready now. I'm going online.


----------



## cornymikey

ASDUSHGSJKB ELLIOT!

TRIPLE POST


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Damn where is Horus? I bet I'm going to lose.


Rawr

OM*G my ******** shift key is being bs again, and I had to go to the Emergency Room yesterday -.-


----------



## Elliot

2 Elliot 1 Mikey ;O


----------



## cornymikey

:O
Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>


Lol?

Woah, no one predicted that.

Btw I meant you never really use Mario's water gun/cape to gimp you just spike or smash


----------



## Elliot

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol?
Click to expand...

2-2. Aye


----------



## Silverstorms

Wtf Mikey :|


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wtf Mikey :|


ikr

and don't worry about me being in the Emergency Room or anything


----------



## Elliot

Damn *censored.3.0*ing close each time mikey,
2-2 The Up and B for lucas is slower than non-wifi connection ;l 
Anyways, GGZ ;]


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-2. Aye
Click to expand...

its not 3/5.

Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-2. Aye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not 3/5.
> 
> Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO
Click to expand...

Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-2. Aye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not 3/5.
> 
> Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l
Click to expand...

no, you won. Unless youre willing to do the rematch. hehehehe


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Awww man, I lost. I got killed at 30% >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-2. Aye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not 3/5.
> 
> Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l
Click to expand...

I thought it was out of three, who won each match? (Tell me each match in order)


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 2-2. Aye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not 3/5.
> 
> Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you won. Unless youre willing to do the rematch. hehehehe
Click to expand...

I won... *Keeps* ;]
GGz.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


?


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> its not 3/5.
> 
> Can we do a rematch for the one where I lost with ike? LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you won. Unless youre willing to do the rematch. hehehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won... *Keeps* ;]
> GGz.
Click to expand...

yeah, ok. I was kidding.

I hate ike so much now. I three stocked you once and you killed me once. ASKFHGH


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wait i don't get it, do you win 3 matches, i'm dizzy lately. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you won. Unless youre willing to do the rematch. hehehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won... *Keeps* ;]
> GGz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, ok. I was kidding.
> 
> I hate ike so much now. I three stocked you once and you killed me once. ASKFHGH
Click to expand...

Gotta love his damage ;D


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

oh wait, gimme 15 min.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh wait, gimme 15 min.
Click to expand...

Ok, tell me when to get on, also I'd like under used matches


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh wait, gimme 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, tell me when to get on, also I'd like under used matches
Click to expand...

yeah, mmk.
I was actually gonna use luigi this tourney, but I guess not. Hes not low tier. shoot, he was gonna be my secret weapon against silver and trela.


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh wait, gimme 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, tell me when to get on, also I'd like under used matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, mmk.
> I was actually gonna use luigi this tourney, but I guess not. Hes not low tier. shoot, he was gonna be my secret weapon against silver and trela.
Click to expand...

So you changed mario's color to green.


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, gimme 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, tell me when to get on, also I'd like under used matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, mmk.
> I was actually gonna use luigi this tourney, but I guess not. Hes not low tier. shoot, he was gonna be my secret weapon against silver and trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you changed mario's color to green.
Click to expand...

lol, yeah, and I like that color.


----------



## andyisjudo

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## John102

yeah, everyone when it says best of three if means whoever whens 2 out of 3, just wanna clear that up.

Oh wow, so Mikey lost =0 well, that's the glory of low tier tourney's though.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> yeah, everyone when it says best of three if means whoever whens 2 out of 3, just wanna clear that up.
> 
> Oh wow, so Mikey lost =0 well, that's the glory of low tier tourney's though.


I was better, its just IKE.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.


What are u guys doin? FFA?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.


>:l

Fine, that little parasite


----------



## andyisjudo

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.
> 
> 
> 
> >:l
> 
> Fine, that little parasite
Click to expand...

Can i join?


----------



## andyisjudo

If not does anyone wanna brawl for fun?


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.
> 
> 
> 
> >:l
> 
> Fine, that little parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i join?
Click to expand...

sure, go ahead.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh wait, gimme 15 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, tell me when to get on, also I'd like under used matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, mmk.
> I was actually gonna use luigi this tourney, but I guess not. Hes not low tier. shoot, he was gonna be my secret weapon against silver and trela.
Click to expand...

Unless you spammed tornado or something, it wouldn't work.

My projectiles > yours.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.
> 
> 
> 
> >:l
> 
> Fine, that little parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, go ahead.
Click to expand...

KK


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, horus, I'll go online. I host, go readd hub.
> 
> 
> 
> >:l
> 
> Fine, that little parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK
Click to expand...

Hey did i join?


----------



## cornymikey

gah, lag.


----------



## cornymikey

my wifi is having an off day. Dammit.

@silver: no. >_>
When I brawl you in the losers bracket, I'll get you.


----------



## Doctor

Brawl?


----------



## Horus

Great two *censored.7.61* going after me how fun...


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> Great two *censored.7.61* going after me how fun...


Indeed. :V


----------



## Silverstorms

I may have been in a clan war and missed an opportunity to play my match ^_^


----------



## D Man 83

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I may have been in a clan war and missed an opportunity to play my match ^_^


Can we do in 1 hour


----------



## Silverstorms

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have been in a clan war and missed an opportunity to play my match ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do in 1 hour
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## D Man 83

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have been in a clan war and missed an opportunity to play my match ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do in 1 hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
Click to expand...

my code is 0861-1665-1530


----------



## Silverstorms

*censored.3.0*ing Ness CPU did a dash attack > neutral air > Fair > F-Smash combo on me


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok, my fc is 0989 3187 9336.

Ready when you are.


----------



## bcb

I've been sick since I've last posted. Sucks, but I hope Imma be better soon.

Edit: Ooh, I'm not that UGLY yellow anymore!


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Nice prediction. Trela IS a good fighter.


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I've been sick since I've last posted. Sucks, but I hope Imma be better soon.
> 
> Edit: Ooh, I'm not that UGLY yellow anymore!


hey is judo over at your house?


oh and hope you feel better


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 19 2009, 06:11:22 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sick since I've last posted. Sucks, but I hope Imma be better soon.
> 
> Edit: Ooh, I'm not that UGLY yellow anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> hey is judo over at your house?
> 
> 
> oh and hope you feel better
Click to expand...

Judo just PM'ed me saying you get the win because he forgot to tell you that he was over at BCB's house earlier. He has until tomorrow though....


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 19 2009, 06:11:22 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sick since I've last posted. Sucks, but I hope Imma be better soon.
> 
> Edit: Ooh, I'm not that UGLY yellow anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> hey is judo over at your house?
> 
> 
> oh and hope you feel better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judo just PM'ed me saying you get the win because he forgot to tell you that he was over at BCB's house earlier. He has until tomorrow though....
Click to expand...

no i feel guilty getting a DQ win :/

well, its up to him. If hes going to bcb's house tomorrow, then id'e like to brawl then >.> BUt its all up to him


----------



## Elliot

I want to brawl someone, anyone up for it?


----------



## D Man 83

Silverstorm sorry my internet was down


----------



## John102

For all of you who didn't get your matches done today, don't worry you have all day tomorrow.


----------



## bcb

He thought you and him were planning to play at 2 EST today. :/

No, he's not coming to my house tomorrow.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 19 2009, 06:11:22 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sick since I've last posted. Sucks, but I hope Imma be better soon.
> 
> Edit: Ooh, I'm not that UGLY yellow anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> hey is judo over at your house?
> 
> 
> oh and hope you feel better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judo just PM'ed me saying you get the win because he forgot to tell you that he was over at BCB's house earlier. He has until tomorrow though....
Click to expand...

Well it's kind of a bad situation for me cause idk that i can go over bcb's house cause hes sick and 
i hope u fell better

so if i can go over be on about 1:00 eastern time or if it's a different time ill pm 
u palad][n so it's in ur favor that u win

Also everyone im gonna try to second lucario lol i just like him for a reason
i started to play him a lot today so any tips for me


----------



## Toad Kart 64

- waits for Trela to come online -


----------



## Trela

BOOM! It is time, Toad! I'll make room. 

My CP Stage is Battlefield. Yours?

EDIT: Join my room, Hub!


----------



## The Fallen

I'll wait 2 minutes for trela.


----------



## Fontana

So I have to vs. hub. Is that The Fallen?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> BOOM! It is time, Toad! I'll make room.
> 
> My CP Stage is Battlefield. Yours?


Of course right when my mom decides to start watching TV in the room that has the Wii   :gyroidconfused: 

So yeah, can't at the moment...


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> So I have to vs. hub. Is that The Fallen?


yeah, it is


----------



## Fontana

If you read this hub, join my room, and I'm not KORE anymore I'm SLAIN.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

one of you arses get up and brawl me ;l


----------



## Fontana

I will, join my room.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Good games Trela. Almost had you on that second match xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I will, join my room.


k, hold on


----------



## Trela

*Trela beat Toad Kart 64 2-0.*

GGs, Toad. I hate the Mario Match-Up so much!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I can't stand the Ike matchup xD

One hit from his smash attack and you're pretty much gone, unless you have like 20% or less =/


----------



## Fontana

hub join hub join

Sorry alecks, I might have to do my match with hub now D:


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone wanna brawl? 2878-9251-3509


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> *Trela beat Toad Kart 64 2-0.*
> 
> GGs, Toad. I hate the Mario Match-Up so much!




but you cant say anything, you use the cheap ike.


----------



## cornymikey

horus or bcb brawl?

horus, Im sure it wont lag now i think.


----------



## Horus

Then yes


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Then yes


well, I cant predict my lagfi. Ngeh.


----------



## The Fallen

I think my lurking worked. Waluigi is gone. >

Aw dammit.


----------



## Fontana

IM BACK >

Join bich.


----------



## cornymikey

The Fallen said:
			
		

> I think my lurking worked. Waluigi is gone. >


damn lagfi. maybe itll get better.


----------



## Fontana

Please hub, I don't have time for any 12 year old games, just join the *censored.3.0*ing room. k.


----------



## The Fallen

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Please hub, I don't have time for any 12 year old games, just join the *censored.3.0*ing room. k.


Tomorrow.


----------



## Fontana

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please hub, I don't have time for any 12 year old games, just join the *censored.3.0*ing room. k.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.
Click to expand...

No. Now. Can't tomorrow. I've had this room open for 2 hours now and I'm beginning to lose my patience.


----------



## cornymikey

wait, lemme try resetting my wii


----------



## Fontana

*censored.3.0* this, I'm playing COD.


----------



## John102

HUB WHAT IS YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PROBLEM?!?

if you two were on at the same time you need to brawl!


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> HUB WHAT IS YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PROBLEM?!?
> 
> if you two were on at the same time you need to brawl!


I'm a douche get over it.


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB WHAT IS YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PROBLEM?!?
> 
> if you two were on at the same time you need to brawl!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a douche get over it.
Click to expand...

NO! I will if Waluigi can't brawl tomorrow YOU will be the one going to the losers bracket.


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB WHAT IS YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PROBLEM?!?
> 
> if you two were on at the same time you need to brawl!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a douche get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! I will if Waluigi can't brawl tomorrow YOU will be the one going to the losers bracket.
Click to expand...

It's not my fault my parents were watching T.V.


----------



## Doctor

Brawl anyone?


----------



## The Fallen

Supah Spammeh friends joinin,


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB WHAT IS YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PROBLEM?!?
> 
> if you two were on at the same time you need to brawl!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a douche get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! I will if Waluigi can't brawl tomorrow YOU will be the one going to the losers bracket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my fault my parents were watching T.V.
Click to expand...

You coulda said that instead of looking like a total dickweed.


----------



## Doctor

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Supah Spammeh friends joinin,


I can see that very well.


----------



## cornymikey

extreme lag horus.

That was my second connection which lags after a certain amount of time. My first connection works 1/2 the time.


----------



## John102

Green Post.


----------



## cornymikey

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Doctor

Ohwow I've still got Ryu added, and the last thing he said was "SEAN?"


----------



## Doctor

http://www.youtube.com/v/ORbju72573I
Hub's whorey friends caught in action!


----------



## Trela

I think December 21st is when new mods will be hired.

Enjoy your spam while it lasts (don't actually), because this is getting out of hand now.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I think December 21st is when new mods will be hired.
> 
> Enjoy your spam while it lasts (don't actually), because this is getting out of hand now.


 :O


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trela beat Toad Kart 64 2-0.*
> 
> GGs, Toad. I hate the Mario Match-Up so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you cant say anything, you use the *cheap ike *
Click to expand...


----------



## Palad][n

Doctor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ORbju72573I
> Hub's whorey friends caught in action!


Hey how did you record everything in such good resolution?
Homebrew using gecko?
How did you record before the match too?


----------



## John102

Alright guys, last day to get matches done for this round!


----------



## Josh

Is Horus on?


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supah Spammeh friends joinin,
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that very well.
Click to expand...

Well, I know them in real life and they suck a bit, so give them a break.


----------



## Doctor

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 20 2009, 10:32:40 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ORbju72573I
> Hub's whorey friends caught in action!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how did you record everything in such good resolution?
> Homebrew using gecko?
> How did you record before the match too?
Click to expand...

No I just recorded normally. Before the match started.


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey john102 palad][n wins cause i can't do the
match today.So just give palad][n the win


----------



## Doctor

Goddamnit Ben the only thing I heard that round was PIKA! PIKA! PIKA!


----------



## The Fallen

Doctor said:
			
		

> Goddamnit Ben the only thing I heard that round was PIKA! PIKA! PIKA!


Don't blame me. I try to teach them not to spam. :V


----------



## Elliot

anyone wanna brawl? >_>


----------



## Doctor

I will Chris. 4683-5201-0558


----------



## Elliot

No one replies to my asking >_>

Edit: Are you talking to me Doctor?


----------



## Doctor

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> No one replies to my asking >_>
> 
> Edit: Are you talking to me Doctor?


oopsoops I'm thinking of another person. But yeah you. (Anyone I don't know is automatically Chris in my mind.)


----------



## Elliot

Doctor said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one replies to my asking >_>
> 
> Edit: Are you talking to me Doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> oopsoops I'm thinking of another person. But yeah you. (Anyone I don't know is automatically Chris in my mind.)
Click to expand...

Haha, XD
Kay i'll brawl you , see you there.


----------



## The Fallen

Lol Sean.


----------



## Trela

Hey Silver, want to practice Low Tier?

I haven't played you in forever!


----------



## Josh

I'll Brawl.


----------



## Marcus

I'll Brawl someone.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Hey Silver, want to practice Low Tier?
> 
> I haven't played you in forever!


Ok  >_<


----------



## The Fallen

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Silver, want to practice Low Tier?
> 
> I haven't played you in forever!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok  >_<
Click to expand...

ur2slow he went offline


----------



## Silverstorms

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Silver, want to practice Low Tier?
> 
> I haven't played you in forever!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur2slow he went offline
Click to expand...

....

*Reports second account*


----------



## Josh

Whoops, Sorry Trela :'O


----------



## Silverstorms

Everyone using Ike


----------



## The Fallen

I'll be at my friend's house through 1:30pm-6:30pm EST.

SO if ya need me, you're out.


----------



## Silverstorms

Going to have dinner


----------



## Trela

GGs, bud. Lucas' grabs are too good for Ike!

I'll get on Brawl again later today.


----------



## The Fallen

Trela said:
			
		

> GGs, bud. Lucas' grabs are too good for Ike!
> 
> I'll get on Brawl again later today.


Better. >:3


Person I don't know.
>_> 

<_<


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow?

*hint hint*


----------



## cornymikey

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow?
> 
> *hint hint*


not hub's.

Brawl, anus?


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow?
> 
> *hint hint*
> 
> 
> 
> not hub's.
> 
> Brawl, anus?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

coony,I'll brawl.

Signature for FC


----------



## cornymikey

The Fallen said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow?
> 
> *hint hint*
> 
> 
> 
> not hub's.
> 
> Brawl, anus?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ngeh, is that a yes? I wanna see if I have lagfi today.


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> coony,I'll brawl.
> 
> Signature for FC


oh, ok. If I have lag, I'm leaving. Lemme go online.


----------



## The Fallen

cornymikey said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow?
> 
> *hint hint*
> 
> 
> 
> not hub's.
> 
> Brawl, anus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ngeh, is that a yes? I wanna see if I have lagfi today.
Click to expand...

Read what I posted on the other page.


----------



## Marcus

Kk.
Corny, JJ is gonna set up a game with us 3 ok?


----------



## Josh

I'll brawl with you aswell sermantopp. You host.


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Kk.
> Corny, JJ is gonna set up a game with us 3 ok?


errr, ok. I think I still have the JJ added.


----------



## Marcus

kk, I'm hosting.

3 stocks, right?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I still have you aswell.


----------



## Marcus

kk, starting any minute now.


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> kk, I'm hosting.
> 
> 3 stocks, right?


yes. No items.


----------



## cornymikey

lemme join. o_o


----------



## Marcus

kk.

Sorry, I'm new.
Does that include the floaty around thing that you hit to get Brawl power(as I call it)

I'm such a noob


----------



## John102

Gah, so who else has to do their matches today?


----------



## Silverstorms

Ike's range is too good in lag :'(


----------



## Josh

Me v Horus... Where is he?


----------



## cornymikey

well, sorry, but it was lagging too much. I left. Maybe it was me, I dont know.

And no items mean nothing at all, including the smash ball.


----------



## John102

Is this right?

*Mike vs Knightlordco* Knightlordco wins

*Djman vs Doctor* 1 day left

*Hub12 vs Waluigi* 1 day left

*D Man 83 vs Silverstorms* 1 day left

*Alecks vs Kid Icarus* 1 day left

*Toad Kart 64 vs Trela* Trela wins

*Palad][n vs Judo* Palad][n wins 

*Horus vs The JJ* 1 day left


----------



## Marcus

Ok corny and yeh, it was you.

We played afterwards and it was perfect.
Oh well, thanks for playing


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Me v Horus... Where is he?


I'm sleeping, you try waking up a 8 AM when you went to bed at 4 AM


----------



## Josh

Horus said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me v Horus... Where is he?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sleeping, you try waking up a 8 AM when you went to bed at 4 AM
Click to expand...

Oh, Sorry if I disturbed you. I'll just wait until your fully awake.


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me v Horus... Where is he?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sleeping, you try waking up a 8 AM when you went to bed at 4 AM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Sorry if I disturbed you. I'll just wait until your fully awake.
Click to expand...

I'm awake now so if you want we can have our match


----------



## Josh

Alright, What's your FC?


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alright, What's your FC?


2020-1229-8072
You? Got it


----------



## Josh

Alright, You host.


----------



## John102

Silver, you haven't done your match by any chance yet have you?


----------



## Horus

I won, good games JJ


----------



## Josh

Good Match Horus, You Win.
Man I suck with Bowser . I had no Idea you had to choose certain characters :O.


----------



## Marcus

Aww, bad luck JJ.
Was it 2-0?


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Good Match Horus, You Win.
> Man I suck with Bowser . I had no Idea you had to choose certain characters :O.


Yeah you did lol, I was like wtf Pikachu?


----------



## Josh

Horus said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Match Horus, You Win.
> Man I suck with Bowser . I had no Idea you had to choose certain characters :O.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you did lol, I was like wtf Pikachu?
Click to expand...

I know, I was practising with Pikachu and then I read the Topic and he wasn't there.
But oh well, I'll be better next time.


----------



## John102

*Mike vs Knightlordco* Knightlordco wins

*Djman vs Doctor* 1 day left

*Hub12 vs Waluigi* 1 day left

*D Man 83 vs Silverstorms* 1 day left

*Alecks vs Kid Icarus* 1 day left

*Toad Kart 64 vs Trela* Trela wins

*Palad][n vs Judo* Palad][n wins 

*Horus vs The JJ* Horus wins


----------



## Marcus

This is a cool tournament.

Will you do another soon, I just missed out :/


----------



## Elliot

sermantopp said:
			
		

> This is a cool tournament.
> 
> Will you do another soon, I just missed out :/


Depends on who will make it.
Trela,
John
Bcb
Might make it,


----------



## Marcus

Cool, next one, could it include Toon Link please lol as he's my main man.


----------



## John102

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Cool, next one, could it include Toon ]This was just a low tier tourney,we usually do ant character tourney's but we wanted to tr something different this time. Trela usually makes the tournament threads since he's been to actual tournaments and knows the ins and outs, I just made it this time because I thought of an awesome name.


----------



## Marcus

Ok lol, yeh, it is a cool name.

Thanks for info!


----------



## D Man 83

Silverstorm lets have our match at 9pm EST today


----------



## John102

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Silverstorm lets have our match at 9pm EST today


lol, that's like 1am for him.


----------



## Silverstorms

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Silverstorm lets have our match at 9pm EST today


You do realise that's about 3am for me?


----------



## Trela

The next Tournament I'm hosting will be TOMB 1.

Dunno if it'll be unil Spring, though, so I guess other people can host other things.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> The next Tournament I'm hosting will be TOMB 1.
> 
> Dunno if it'll be unil Spring, though, so I guess other people can host other things.


Have any idea what sites you'll include? I feel like spying as a guest. E:


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Ok corny and yeh, it was you.
> 
> We played afterwards and it was perfect.
> Oh well, thanks for playing


thats because it was one on one. >_>
probably.


----------



## Trela

I haven't taken a look at many yet, but I do know that players from AllisBrawl and Smashboards will be joining. The thing is, I don't know how I'm going to get everyone to do their matches, since everyone's from different Forums and such. I also don't know if all of this work out, because bringing in different Rated Forums might be against the Rules.

I was suprised Batleth or Zilly didn't close down our "Forum Vs. Forum" Threads over at TTC!


----------



## Doctor

Trela said:
			
		

> I haven't taken a look at many yet, but I do know that players from AllisBrawl and Smashboards will be joining. The thing is, I don't know how I'm going to get everyone to do their matches, since everyone's from different Forums and such. I also don't know if all of this work out, because bringing in different Rated Forums might be against the Rules.
> 
> I was suprised Batleth or Zilly didn't close down our "Forum Vs. Forum" Threads over at TTC!


You can make a quick board for it, and close it when it's over. And than open it on the next one.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I haven't taken a look at many yet, but I do know that players from AllisBrawl and Smashboards will be joining. The thing is, I don't know how I'm going to get everyone to do their matches, since everyone's from different Forums and such. I also don't know if all of this work out, because bringing in different Rated Forums might be against the Rules.
> 
> I was suprised Batleth or Zilly didn't close down our "Forum Vs. Forum" Threads over at TTC!


All I can think of is making one big chatroom for everyone to join or something along the lines of that.

It'll be hard, long, and frustrating. But there may be a way.


----------



## Trela

Doctor: I was thinking of something like that, but tbh, I'm HORRIBLE at making Forums lol. Not sure about that idea!

bcb: Yeah. Didn't Zay do that last time with TTC Tournaments? AiB does this also with their Playoff Ladders.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Doctor: I was thinking of something like that, but tbh, I'm HORRIBLE at making Forums lol. Not sure about that idea!
> 
> bcb: Yeah. Didn't Zay do that last time with TTC Tournaments? AiB does this also with their Playoff Ladders.


Zay and I had an idea for making a chatroom for WAH, but it failed, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Doctor

Trela said:
			
		

> Doctor: I was thinking of something like that, but tbh, I'm HORRIBLE at making Forums lol. Not sure about that idea!
> 
> bcb: Yeah. Didn't Zay do that last time with TTC Tournaments? AiB does this also with their Playoff Ladders.


I can make forums, it would be fairly simple, and I could make you an admin if you ever wished to make a change.


----------



## Trela

bcb: Nah. If I recall, it was the Tournaments before TBT met us. I'm guessing the mods allowed Chatrooms!

Doctor: Sweet! But right now, I'm not worried about this stuff. I'm worried about the spam that's been getting worse here!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Nah. If I recall, it was the Tournaments before TBT met us. I'm guessing the mods allowed Chatrooms!
> 
> Doctor: Sweet! But right now, I'm not worried about this stuff. I'm worried about the spam that's been getting worse here!


...I just don't think they knew what a chatango was.

Although they do allow stuff like AIM.


----------



## Fontana

Hub get online!


----------



## The Fallen

Waitwaitwait.


Including people from AiB AND Smashboards?!


...*censored.2.0*.

We'd probably be like, low. Lol.


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwait.
> 
> 
> Including people from AiB AND Smashboards?!
> 
> 
> ...*censored.2.0*.
> 
> We'd probably be like, low. Lol.


Did you brawl waluigi yet?


----------



## Fontana

No he didn't.


----------



## Horus

Disqualify that twerp, he's holding up the tourney because he's scared


----------



## Doctor

No offense Sean, but you have horrid lag from what I remember.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Disqualify that twerp, he's holding up the tourney because he's scared


If they can't get it done, Hub is going to the losers bracket. So Waluigi, if you wanted to be devious you could log off for the rest of the day and win.


----------



## Fontana

I'll come online every 10 minutes and see if he's on.


----------



## bcb

I could play for today only and get a higher placing than Hub.


----------



## bcb

I saw this post on a youtube video replying to "first".

"it's funny when people say﻿ first cuz then you see them get -6 in a couple of minutes "


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I saw this post on a youtube video replying to "first".
> 
> "it's funny when people say﻿ first cuz then you see them get -6 in a couple of minutes "


k


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this post on a youtube video replying to "first".
> 
> "it's funny when people say﻿ first cuz then you see them get -6 in a couple of minutes "
> 
> 
> 
> k
Click to expand...

I lol'd


----------



## Palad][n

hub was online like an hour ago

@bcb: lol

btw, what does bcb standfor?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 20 2009, 07:58:12 PM]hub was online like an hour ago
> 
> @bcb: lol
> 
> btw, what does bcb standfor?


Dozens of people have asked.

I'll tell when I win an IRL tourney.


----------



## The Fallen

Kk, Sean, ready?

I'll probably lose from the lag, but well, lol. :3


----------



## Fontana

I won 2-1.

Those were some close matches hub.


----------



## bcb

GJ Waluigi


----------



## The Fallen

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I won 2-1.
> 
> Those were some close matches hub.


Yeeeep.

They were REALLY close, if ya catch mah drift. :3


----------



## bcb

Lemme guess.

1st match: Waluigi 2 stocked Hub
2nd: Waluigi SD'd
3rd: Waluigi wins only having 50% on last stock.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 07:58:12 PM]hub was online like an hour ago
> 
> @bcb: lol
> 
> btw, what does bcb standfor?
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens of people have asked.
> 
> I'll tell when I win an IRL tourney.
Click to expand...

...well i think he will tell u on like janauary 30th


----------



## The Fallen

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lemme guess.
> 
> 1st match: Waluigi 2 stocked Hub
> 2nd: Waluigi SD'd
> 3rd: Waluigi wins only having 50% on last stock.


Um, sure, why not.


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lemme guess.
> 
> 1st match: Waluigi 2 stocked Hub
> 2nd: Waluigi SD'd
> 3rd: Waluigi wins only having 50% on last stock.


Yeah you could say that.


----------



## Fontana

Anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a brawl?


Lol.

We still can't Toon Link under Corneria. D:


----------



## Fontana

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We still can't Toon ]I DID! I did it with my asian friend jeph.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a brawl?


I'm up for a brawl if you want to?


----------



## The Fallen

Waluigi said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We still can't Toon ]I DID! I did it with my asian friend jeph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were supposed to do it with me.
> 
> 
> *Coughthat'swhatshesaidcough*
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Willing to Brawl unlaggy people including that parasite (It's your new nickname Hub!  )


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> Willing to Brawl unlaggy people including that parasite (It's your new nickname Hub!  )


So wait, does that mean you WANT to brawl me or not?


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willing to Brawl unlaggy people including that parasite (It's your new nickname Hub!  )
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, does that mean you WANT to brawl me or not?
Click to expand...

If you want to Brawl, I will Brawl with you


----------



## bcb

Don't do it!


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Don't do it!


Anger is good for you


----------



## The Fallen

HEY GUYS, WHO WANTS TO HAVE FREE FOR ALL WITH ITEMS ON!!!!oneone11!1???!1!?


----------



## John102

*Mike vs Knightlordco* Knightlordco wins

*Djman vs Doctor* 1 day left

*Hub12 vs Waluigi* Waluigi wins

*D Man 83 vs Silverstorms* 1 day left

*Alecks vs Kid Icarus* 1 day left

*Toad Kart 64 vs Trela* Trela wins

*Palad][n vs Judo* Palad][n wins 

*Horus vs The JJ* Horus wins


----------



## bcb

Doctor over DJ

Silver over D Man

Alecks over Icarus


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor over DJ
> 
> Silver over D Man
> 
> Alecks over Icarus


That's what I plan on doing if they don't do their matches tonight.


----------



## Fontana

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We still can't Toon ]I DID! I did it with my asian friend jeph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were supposed to do it with me.
> 
> 
> *Coughthat'swhatshesaidcough*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I figured out that only fully matured Asians could do it with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We still can't Toon ]I DID! I did it with my asian friend jeph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were supposed to do it with me.
> 
> 
> *Coughthat'swhatshesaidcough*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I figured out that only fully matured Asians could do it with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BURRN
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I DID! I did it with my asian friend jeph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were supposed to do it with me.
> 
> 
> *Coughthat'swhatshesaidcough*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I figured out that only fully matured Asians could do it with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BURRN
Click to expand...

What is he? Japenese?


----------



## Fontana

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You were supposed to do it with me.
> 
> 
> *Coughthat'swhatshesaidcough*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but I figured out that only fully matured Asians could do it with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BURRN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he? Japenese?
Click to expand...

Filipino.


----------



## The Fallen

Waluigi said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but I figured out that only fully matured Asians could do it with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BURRN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he? Japenese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filipino.
Click to expand...

Australian and Asians doing it...whoa.


----------



## Fontana

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> BURRN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he? Japenese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filipino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australian and Asians doing it...whoa.
Click to expand...

You got a problem tough guy? (Btw, I'm more Italian than Australian.)


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What is he? Japenese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filipino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australian and Asians doing it...whoa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a problem tough guy? (Btw, I'm more Italian than Australian.)
Click to expand...

Immigrant?


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Filipino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australian and Asians doing it...whoa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a problem tough guy? (Btw, I'm more Italian than Australian.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigrant?
Click to expand...

Nah.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

This topic has turned into a racism war.


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> This topic has turned into a racism war.


Lawl.

Are you serious? Nah, you can't be. You're funny.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has turned into a racism war.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> Are you serious? Nah, you can't be. You're funny.
Click to expand...

Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Fontana

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Palad][n

I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?


I'll brawl if you want, what's your friend code?


----------



## Fontana

You get my PM?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Waluigi said:
			
		

> You get my PM?


Yes and responded, but just incase you didn't get the PM for whatever reason, my FC is in my sig.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

GGs Waluigi, g2g


----------



## John102

*Mike vs Knightlordco* Knightlordco wins

*Djman vs Doctor* Doctor advances

*Hub12 vs Waluigi* Waluigi wins

*D Man 83 vs Silverstorms* Silverstorms advances

*Alecks vs Kid Icarus* Alecks advances

*Toad Kart 64 vs Trela* Trela wins

*Palad][n vs Judo* Palad][n wins 

*Horus vs The JJ* Horus wins

Alright, sorry for those of you who couldn't get your matches done, but you had two whole days, so, I moved on the ones who were actively contributing to the thread and who were here for the majority of the time. The winners bracket will continue, the losers bracket won't start until after Christmas. So you losers might wanna brush up on your skill in the break that you get


----------



## The Fallen

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>


...her?

You're still on this?


----------



## Trela

So when does the next Round start?


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
Click to expand...

Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.

@Trela, today.


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
Click to expand...

Hub's a dude, son.


----------



## Elliot

I'm facing Doctor :333
*uses Ike*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John102 said:
			
		

> *Alecks vs Kid Icarus* Alecks advances


FnF up <3

anyone brawl?


----------



## Horus

I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss


approve memos like a boss


----------



## Elliot

Alecks said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alecks vs Kid Icarus* Alecks advances
> 
> 
> 
> FnF up <3
> 
> anyone brawl?
Click to expand...

I would brawl you but the Error. remember last time we tried? >_>


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> approve memos like a boss
Click to expand...

Meet a fish like a boss


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alecks vs Kid Icarus* Alecks advances
> 
> 
> 
> FnF up <3
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would brawl you but the Error. remember last time we tried? >_>
Click to expand...

i fixed that


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> approve memos like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet a fish like a boss
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* a fish like a boss


----------



## The Fallen

Eh, brawl, eh?


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> approve memos like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* a fish like a boss
Click to expand...

Turn into a jet like a boss


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wake up at 2:30 PM like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> approve memos like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn into a jet like a boss
Click to expand...

talk to corporates like a boss


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Meet a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn into a jet like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to corporates like a boss
Click to expand...

I ruined it.


----------



## Elliot

Hub brawl?


----------



## The Fallen

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Hub brawl?


Only if Horus or Aleckz joinz. :V


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Meet a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn into a jet like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to corporates like a boss
Click to expand...

Bomb the Russians like a boss


----------



## Horus

I'll join


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* a fish like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn into a jet like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to corporates like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bomb the Russians like a boss
Click to expand...

*censored.2.0* on deborah's desk like a boss

i'll join if you re-add me Hub


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Turn into a jet like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to corporates like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bomb the Russians like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.2.0* on deborah's desk like a boss
> 
> i'll join if you re-add me Hub
Click to expand...

...eeeeehhhh.


1375-7066-6458

You have me added?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> talk to corporates like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bomb the Russians like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.2.0* on deborah's desk like a boss
> 
> i'll join if you re-add me Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...eeeeehhhh.
> 
> 
> 1375-7066-6458
> 
> You have me added?
Click to expand...

yes but you deleted me i think

you were asking me what jizz was and what my phone number was last time  <_<


----------



## The Fallen

Alecks said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb the Russians like a boss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.2.0* on deborah's desk like a boss
> 
> i'll join if you re-add me Hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...eeeeehhhh.
> 
> 
> 1375-7066-6458
> 
> You have me added?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but you deleted me i think
> 
> you were asking me what jizz was and what my phone number was last time  <_<
Click to expand...

...wat


Well, I re-added you.


KK, Knight, Whorus and Aleckz.


----------



## Horus

So a FFA of 4 people? Can Aleck's wifi handle it?


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> So a FFA of 4 people? Can Aleck's wifi handle it?


I think too much *censored.2.0*tyness will make it asplode, but let's give it a go.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a FFA of 4 people? Can Aleck's wifi handle it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think too much *censored.2.0*tyness will make it asplode, but let's give it a go.
Click to expand...

i find it ironic you speaking of *censored.2.0*tyness

nah i joke   :veryhappy: 

going on now


----------



## The Fallen

I'm hosting?


----------



## bcb

inb4 error code


----------



## cornymikey

ngeh, anyone brawl?


----------



## Gnome

Ehh... maybe.


----------



## The Fallen

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ehh... maybe.


Brawl? Join mah room. D:


----------



## John102

http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu300/Serk102/FAKU.gif?t=1261433568
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

GET YER MATCHES DONE FEWLS! (winners bracket only, losers bracket starts after Christmas)


----------



## Silverstorms

*Notices something*



			
				Rules said:
			
		

> 1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below)
> 8) No infinite cape glitch
> .


MK is not D,E, or F, fewl.

*Checks Brackets*

Oh *censored.2.0*. Lag + Ike = Pain.


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
Click to expand...

wait wait what?
why is she banned?
whops im slow
the fallen is hub...
i see the resemblance.

Why dont u let me into some of ur games hub?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *Notices something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below)
> 8) No infinite cape glitch
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MK is not D,E, or F, fewl.
> 
> *Checks Brackets*
> 
> Oh *censored.2.0*. Lag + Ike = Pain.
Click to expand...

yep. brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notices something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below)
> 8) No infinite cape glitch
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MK is not D,E, or F, fewl.
> 
> *Checks Brackets*
> 
> Oh *censored.2.0*. Lag + Ike = Pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. brawl?
Click to expand...

Noooo. Mushroom Gorge shortcut practice > brawl.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notices something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below)
> 8) No infinite cape glitch
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MK is not D,E, or F, fewl.
> 
> *Checks Brackets*
> 
> Oh *censored.2.0*. Lag + Ike = Pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo. Mushroom Gorge shortcut practice > brawl.
Click to expand...

mof0.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notices something*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Only D, E, and F tiered characters are to be used (posted below)
> 8) No infinite cape glitch
> .
> 
> 
> 
> MK is not D,E, or F, fewl.
> 
> *Checks Brackets*
> 
> Oh *censored.2.0*. Lag + Ike = Pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo. Mushroom Gorge shortcut practice > brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mof0.
Click to expand...

You just suck  T_T


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notices something*
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yep. brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo. Mushroom Gorge shortcut practice > brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mof0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just suck  T_T
Click to expand...

You suck in more ways than one Silver


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
Click to expand...

owun'd


----------



## cornymikey

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owun'd
Click to expand...

hey, brawl one on one? havent brawled you yet.


----------



## The Fallen

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 21 2009, 05:16:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait wait what?
> why is she banned?
> whops im slow
> the fallen is hub...
> i see the resemblance.
> 
> Why dont u let me into some of ur games hub?
Click to expand...

I'M A GUY YOU DUMB*censored.2.0*.



GRRRR/ RAEGQUIT


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 21 2009, 05:16:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait wait what?
> why is she banned?
> whops im slow
> the fallen is hub...
> i see the resemblance.
> 
> Why dont u let me into some of ur games hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M A GUY YOU DUMB*censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRR/ RAEGQUIT
Click to expand...

Yeah you are but Hub isn't.


----------



## Gnome

Sure is double accounts in here.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, brawl someone?


----------



## Thunder

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 21 2009, 05:16:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:58:02 PM]I still dont know why Hub keeps on not letting me get in her games >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...her?
> 
> You're still on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well she IS a girl, and you can't prove me wrong because you're not her, and she can't prove me wrong cause she's banned.
> 
> @Trela, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait wait what?
> why is she banned?
> whops im slow
> the fallen is hub...
> i see the resemblance.
> 
> Why dont u let me into some of ur games hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M A GUY YOU DUMB*censored.2.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRR/ RAEGQUIT
Click to expand...

You kiddin?

Lady Gaga is more of a man than you! ;o


----------



## cornymikey

brawl, mof0?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> brawl, mof0?


Lag kills.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl, mof0?
> 
> 
> 
> Lag kills.
Click to expand...

come on. :O

do you think itll still lag?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl, mof0?
> 
> 
> 
> Lag kills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come on. :O
> 
> do you think itll still lag?
Click to expand...

oh, so he has the lag too...


----------



## John102

GET YO MATCHES DONE STOP PLAYIN AROUND!


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> GET YO MATCHES DONE STOP PLAYIN AROUND!


Nou


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET YO MATCHES DONE STOP PLAYIN AROUND!
> 
> 
> 
> Nou
Click to expand...

</3

Seriously guys, this round is only lasting 2 days as well.


----------



## cornymikey

Alecks said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl, mof0?
> 
> 
> 
> Lag kills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come on. :O
> 
> do you think itll still lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, so he has the lag too...
Click to expand...

no, it usually doesnt lag, but sometimes my lagfi starts.

I dont know why, my router connection is weird.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl, mof0?
> 
> 
> 
> Lag kills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come on. :O
> 
> do you think itll still lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, so he has the lag too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it usually doesnt lag, but sometimes my lagfi starts.
> 
> I dont know why, my router connection is weird.
Click to expand...

New router or gtfo


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> come on. :O
> 
> do you think itll still lag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, so he has the lag too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it usually doesnt lag, but sometimes my lagfi starts.
> 
> I dont know why, my router connection is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New router or gtfo
Click to expand...

anus.
Hopefully it will work again soon.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh, so he has the lag too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it usually doesnt lag, but sometimes my lagfi starts.
> 
> I dont know why, my router connection is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New router or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anus.
> Hopefully it will work again soon.
Click to expand...

It won't, get new one, or gtfo


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, it usually doesnt lag, but sometimes my lagfi starts.
> 
> I dont know why, my router connection is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New router or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anus.
> Hopefully it will work again soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't, get new one, or gtfo
Click to expand...

how do you know?  <_<


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> New router or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anus.
> Hopefully it will work again soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't, get new one, or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?  <_<
Click to expand...

Carl told me


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> anus.
> Hopefully it will work again soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't, get new one, or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl told me
Click to expand...

Carl's a nigerian.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It won't, get new one, or gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl told me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl's a nigerian.
Click to expand...

He's a Llama

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y&feature=related


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl told me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl's a nigerian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Llama
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y&feature=related
Click to expand...

lmao.


----------



## The Fallen

Anyone join  mah room .;3


----------



## Horus

*Final Fantasy music here*


----------



## The Fallen

Horus said:
			
		

> *Final Fantasy music here*


I've had many active blogs before. Lol.


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Fantasy music here*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had many active blogs before. Lol.
Click to expand...

You're on AiB like all the time

@Trela: wtf is up with our Wifi? :\


----------



## Palad][n

The Fallen said:
			
		

> Anyone join  mah room .;3


id joi n IF YOU LET ME IIN... sigh


----------



## Thunder

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Carl told me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carl's a nigerian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Llama
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao.
Click to expand...

No, it's spelled "Llama"


----------



## The Fallen

LOL.

LOLOLOL.

HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES. 

Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3


----------



## John102

The Fallen said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3


I thought you were unbanned today


----------



## The Fallen

John102 said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were unbanned today
Click to expand...

Am I now?


----------



## Hub12

It would seem I am.


----------



## Trela

So...

Uhh...

Let's get some matches done! *PM's Alecks*


----------



## Silverstorms

Where's Waluigi......


----------



## Horus

The Fallen said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3


Trist is fun :3

MKpor isn't, I prefer just Hub

But I'm stilled pissed at Me and Trela's lag 
If I can't even play him without lag I'm going to quit Brawl


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Trist is fun :3
> 
> MKpor isn't, I prefer just Hub
> 
> But I'm stilled pissed at Me and Trela's lag
> If I can't even play him without lag I'm going to quit Brawl
Click to expand...

Those were some fun matches though. :3



C'mon, don't be *censored.2.0*ty like that.

It's probably just the wind, cause lag.

:3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Trist is fun :3
> 
> MKpor isn't, I prefer just Hub
> 
> But I'm stilled pissed at Me and Trela's lag
> If I can't even play him without lag I'm going to quit Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were some fun matches though. :3
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, don't be *censored.2.0*ty like that.
> 
> It's probably just the wind, cause lag.
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

Yep 

Come on, he's only south like a million miles not in a whole different nation like Waluigi


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> 
> HORUS. THOSE WERE SOME FUN GAMES.
> 
> Wario is SOOO cheap with  300%. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Trist is fun :3
> 
> MKpor isn't, I prefer just Hub
> 
> But I'm stilled pissed at Me and Trela's lag
> If I can't even play him without lag I'm going to quit Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were some fun matches though. :3
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, don't be *censored.2.0*ty like that.
> 
> It's probably just the wind, cause lag.
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Come on, he's only south like a million miles not in a whole different nation like Waluigi
Click to expand...

I'ma text him again and see if he want's to brawl again. xD



I know. But still. :0


----------



## John102

Oh yeah guys, I messed the bracket image up, it says trela should be facing kid icarus, but he's actually facing Alecks sorry about that...


----------



## djman900

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Who vanna brawlz?


----------



## Horus

Me? Even though I'm procrastinating a lot of *censored.2.0* I got to do


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Me? Even though I'm procrastinating a lot of *censored.2.0* I got to do


 Nowait

Not now.

I'l


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Even though I'm procrastinating a lot of *censored.2.0* I got to do
> 
> 
> 
> Nowait
> 
> Not now.
> 
> I'l
Click to expand...

K....


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Even though I'm procrastinating a lot of *censored.2.0* I got to do
> 
> 
> 
> Nowait
> 
> Not now.
> 
> I'l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K....
Click to expand...

Wait I don't know.

I'll go text him...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Fantasy music here*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had many active blogs before. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on AiB like all the time
> 
> @Trela: wtf is up with our Wifi? :\
Click to expand...

I've had TWO active blogs.


----------



## Trela

*summons Lexi from TTC*

BEHOLD!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> *summons Lexi from TTC*
> 
> BEHOLD!


...hi Lexi (if you wanna be called that).


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> *summons Lexi from TTC*
> 
> BEHOLD!


-explosion-

I have returned!


----------



## Gnome

Piranha long time no post.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Piranha long time no post.


Ha ha, yeah. It's been awhile, hasn't it?

@bcb: Yeah, I'd rather be called that or Sarc. Either one doesn't matter.


----------



## Doctor

Ok, now that I'm back into character, would anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Josh

I'll brawl.


----------



## Doctor

Ok.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.


 I will.
I'm kinda new, but I think I'm quite good.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.
> 
> 
> 
> I will.
> I'm kinda new, but I think I'm quite good.
Click to expand...

Alright, sweet. Just let me hook my Wii back up to the internet (Internet got reset with a new code) and get my FC. It'll be in my signature in a bit, then I'll register you.


----------



## Conor

Piranha! what ever happened to that Distortion World revival?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Conor said:
			
		

> Piranha! what ever happened to that Distortion World revival?


-facepalm-

I got lazy and Osiris didn't want to help revive it. I'll probably revive it sometime today, or tomorrow... Or this week. Probably look for some new admins and moderators as well.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.
> 
> 
> 
> I will.
> I'm kinda new, but I think I'm quite good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, sweet. Just let me hook my Wii back up to the internet (Internet got reset with a new code) and get my FC. It'll be in my signature in a bit, then I'll register you.
Click to expand...

Kk, lemme get my wii on.

Btw, are you good, and if you are-oh *censored 3.0*


----------



## Conor

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha! what ever happened to that Distortion World revival?
> 
> 
> 
> -facepalm-
> 
> I got lazy and Osiris didn't want to help revive it. I'll probably revive it sometime today, or tomorrow... Or this week. Probably look for some new admins and moderators as well.
Click to expand...

Yayah.

I'll probably get posting tomorrow


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.
> 
> 
> 
> I will.
> I'm kinda new, but I think I'm quite good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, sweet. Just let me hook my Wii back up to the internet (Internet got reset with a new code) and get my FC. It'll be in my signature in a bit, then I'll register you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, lemme get my wii on.
> 
> Btw, are you good, and if you are-oh *censored 3.0*
Click to expand...

I would think I'm good. Trela taught me all I know, but I forgot most of it due to inactivity on Brawl. xD

Gimmie a few more minutes to set this all up. I'm helping my mom with some stuff, also.


----------



## Doctor

I'll be recording one of the matches too.


----------



## Hub12

Welcome back, Lexi.


Oo, can I join. ;D


----------



## Silverstorms

I'd play, but Mario Kart come first for me. Sorry.


----------



## Doctor

I think it's gonna be full hub.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for a Brawl, Doc. Anyone else who wants to, I'll Brawl also.
> 
> 
> 
> I will.
> I'm kinda new, but I think I'm quite good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, sweet. Just let me hook my Wii back up to the internet (Internet got reset with a new code) and get my FC. It'll be in my signature in a bit, then I'll register you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, lemme get my wii on.
> 
> Btw, are you good, and if you are-oh *censored 3.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think I'm good. Trela taught me all I know, but I forgot most of it due to inactivity on Brawl. xD
> 
> Gimmie a few more minutes to set this all up. I'm helping my mom with some stuff, also.
Click to expand...

TRELA, oh no, oh no lol, I'm done for >_<

Oh well, this should be err...entertaining.

By the way, I also use Lucario, not Toon Link as in my  Card, so it's Lucy vs. Lucy.

FCs in my Card.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> I think it's gonna be full hub.


Waitwho'sbrawlin'


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Lexi.
> 
> 
> Oo, can I join. ;D


Thanks, Hub. I still want to Brawl you.  :throwingrottenapples: 

Oooh yeah. Whoever Brawls me might end up on YouTube, depending on how long the matches are. I'm way to lazy to haul my Wii upstairs and set it up so I can just record as we Brawl, so if we get any 3 minute matches, I'll save 'em and record them all later.

But ya'll never know. I'll probably haul the Wii up here sometime soon.


----------



## Hub12

Kay so

Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?

Who else besides me?


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Lexi.
> 
> 
> Oo, can I join. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hub. I still want to Brawl you.  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Oooh yeah. Whoever Brawls me might end up on YouTube, depending on how long the matches are. I'm way to lazy to haul my Wii upstairs and set it up so I can just record as we Brawl, so if we get any 3 minute matches, I'll save 'em and record them all later.
> 
> But ya'll never know. I'll probably haul the Wii up here sometime soon.
Click to expand...

So who is actually Brawling with us?


----------



## Hub12

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Lexi.
> 
> 
> Oo, can I join. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hub. I still want to Brawl you.  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Oooh yeah. Whoever Brawls me might end up on YouTube, depending on how long the matches are. I'm way to lazy to haul my Wii upstairs and set it up so I can just record as we Brawl, so if we get any 3 minute matches, I'll save 'em and record them all later.
> 
> But ya'll never know. I'll probably haul the Wii up here sometime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is actually Brawling with us?
Click to expand...

I am?


:s


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?


wut.

I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.

-confused-


----------



## Josh

Bad Lag.


----------



## Doctor

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?


Josh.


----------



## Hub12

I CALL BRAWLING WITH LEXI AND SERMAN.


----------



## Doctor

Well who ever wants to brawl me is goin' on the 'tube.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> wut.
> 
> I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.
> 
> -confused-
Click to expand...

Yeh, I thought it was just me and Piranha :/

Ditto on confusion.

P.Sm me your code, mines in sig.


----------



## Hub12

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> wut.
> 
> I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.
> 
> -confused-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I thought it was just me and Piranha :/
> 
> Ditto on confusion.
> 
> P.Sm me your code, mines in sig.
Click to expand...

I wanna join because I'm a fgt.

Lemme join.


----------



## Marcus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> wut.
> 
> I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.
> 
> -confused-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I thought it was just me and Piranha :/
> 
> Ditto on confusion.
> 
> P.Sm me your code, mines in sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna join because I'm a fgt.
> 
> Lemme join.
Click to expand...

Kk, I guess if you want and it's ok with Piranha.

Best of 5, 3 stocks and no items, right?


----------



## Doctor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> wut.
> 
> I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.
> 
> -confused-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I thought it was just me and Piranha :/
> 
> Ditto on confusion.
> 
> P.Sm me your code, mines in sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna join because I'm a fgt.
> 
> Lemme join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, I guess if you want and it's ok with Piranha.
> 
> Best of 5, 3 stocks and no items, right?
Click to expand...

OOO OOO CAN I JOIN TOO?


----------



## Trela

I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!

Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!


----------



## Hub12

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay so
> 
> Serman, Doc' and lexi are brawlin'?
> 
> Who else besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> wut.
> 
> I thought I was just Brawlin' serman, not Doc also.
> 
> -confused-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I thought it was just me and Piranha :/
> 
> Ditto on confusion.
> 
> P.Sm me your code, mines in sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna join because I'm a fgt.
> 
> Lemme join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, I guess if you want and it's ok with Piranha.
> 
> Best of 5, 3 stocks and no items, right?
Click to expand...

GET YOUR WII MOTES LETS HAVE AN FFA WITH ITEMS ON AT 99 STOCK LOLOLOLOLOLOlololol/person that sucks at brawl.


Kk, Serman. If Lexi's okay with it. :s


----------



## Marcus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!


MMEEEE


----------



## Doctor

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!


I'll double with Hub. FAAAWLKON PAWNCH.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!


That's unfair.

It should be:

Trela VS. Hub+Lexi+__.


----------



## bcb

I wanna brawl you sometime too, Sarc. It's been a while, and I'm not top 3 for nothing.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!


I second this. But until then...

Hub and serman: Let me get my code and register ya'll. Gimmie one second.


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. But until then...
> 
> Hub and serman: Let me get my code and register ya'll. Gimmie one second.
Click to expand...

1375-7066-6458

:3


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. But until then...
> 
> Hub and serman: Let me get my code and register ya'll. Gimmie one second.
Click to expand...

Alright.

Hub, add me and I'll get you.


----------



## Hub12

I just need to add the person who's hosting.


Who's hosting?


----------



## Doctor

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. But until then...
> 
> Hub and serman: Let me get my code and register ya'll. Gimmie one second.
Click to expand...

Can I join?


----------



## Marcus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I just need to add the person who's hosting.
> 
> 
> Who's hosting?


I'll host.

Just need to wait for Piranha's FC.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on Brawl after I babysit my little bros for some money!
> 
> Me and Lexi Vs. Hub and ___!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. But until then...
> 
> Hub and serman: Let me get my code and register ya'll. Gimmie one second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join?
Click to expand...

Sure!


----------



## Hub12

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to add the person who's hosting.
> 
> 
> Who's hosting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll host.
> 
> Just need to wait for Piranha's FC.
Click to expand...

Add me yet?

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Doctor

'Topp what's your FC?


----------



## Marcus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to add the person who's hosting.
> 
> 
> Who's hosting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll host.
> 
> Just need to wait for Piranha's FC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add me yet?
> 
> 1375-7066-6458
Click to expand...

Yeh Iz haz.

I'll join up Hub in the doubles by the way after?
If I'm deemed good enough 


In sig Doc


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> 'Topp what's your FC?


His siggy.


----------



## Marcus

Still waiting for Piranha then I'll stock.
As I said earlier, best of 5-or7?
3 stocks no items


----------



## Hub12

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Still waiting for Piranha then I'll stock.
> As I said earlier, best of 5-or7?
> 3 stocks no items


..wat.

We're just brawling dude.


----------



## Doctor

I found it as I posted it.


----------



## Marcus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Piranha then I'll stock.
> As I said earlier, best of 5-or7?
> 3 stocks no items
> 
> 
> 
> ..wat.
> 
> We're just brawling dude.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, sorry, I'm still new.

Of the few matches I've played, we've always done those rules.
Ok, so no rules?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Give me a few more minutes, guys. My internet won't work with my Wii for some odd reason...


----------



## Doctor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Piranha then I'll stock.
> As I said earlier, best of 5-or7?
> 3 stocks no items
> 
> 
> 
> ..wat.
> 
> We're just brawling dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, sorry, I'm still new.
> 
> Of the few matches I've played, we've always done those rules.
> Ok, so no rules?
Click to expand...

Still 3 stock no items, but we're not really doing a "2 out of 3" kinda deal.


----------



## Josh

Damn, I wanna brawl. ]:


----------



## Marcus

The JJ said:
			
		

> Damn, I wanna brawl. ]:


I have been asking you for like 2hours in PMs lol >_<

Ok, understood Doctor, by the way, I need your FC.


----------



## Doctor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wanna brawl. ]:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asking you for like 2hours in PMs lol >_<
> 
> Ok, understood Doctor, by the way, I need your FC.
> 
> Si
Click to expand...

Signature.


----------



## Marcus

Doctor said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wanna brawl. ]:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asking you for like 2hours in PMs lol >_<
> 
> Ok, understood Doctor, by the way, I need your FC.
> 
> Si
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Signature.
Click to expand...

Seen.
Added.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Aw man I wanted to brawl.


----------



## Hub12

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*Wow, everyone seems in the brawly mood today.*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Marcus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wow, everyone seems in the brawly mood today.


Yeh, this is all new to me so I just wanna do as much as possible.

I am prepared to get slapped by you guys lol.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wow, everyone seems in the brawly mood today.


Winter break just started today for me. I have plenty of free time now for Brawl.


----------



## Doctor

Well actually I was just by my Wii.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*Wow, everyone seems in the brawly mood today.*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


Quote for emphasis.


----------



## Marcus

Lol, nice page buster hub.

Still just waiting for Piranha.


----------



## John102

Why the *censored.3.0* are there so many *censored.3.0*ing people in my thread? 

HEY YOU *censored.3.5* *Insert censor for 'N' word here*THAT AREN'T FALCO MAINS GET THE HELL OUT.


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> Why the *censored.3.0* are there so many *censored.3.0*ing people in my thread?
> 
> HEY YOU *censored.3.5* BLARGH THAT AREN'T FALCO MAINS GET THE HELL OUT.


I'ma Falco main so ha!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I'm a Mario main! Tiers are for queers!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Lol, nice page buster hub.
> 
> Still just waiting for Piranha.


Calling Charter to get our internet code since we lost it. 

-was entering the wrong one-


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice page buster hub.
> 
> Still just waiting for Piranha.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Charter to get our internet code since we lost it.
> 
> -was entering the wrong one-
Click to expand...

kk, mind if we Brawl whilst waiting for you?

If that's ok, I'm gonna open up now Doctor and Hub.


----------



## John102

So, I didn't read through the last 8 pages of spam, did anyone get their matches done whilst I was gone?


----------



## Doctor

Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?


----------



## bcb

I still have school till tomrrow's over. :/


----------



## Doctor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice page buster hub.
> 
> Still just waiting for Piranha.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Charter to get our internet code since we lost it.
> 
> -was entering the wrong one-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, mind if we Brawl whilst waiting for you?
> 
> If that's ok, I'm gonna open up now Doctor and Hub.
Click to expand...

It still says waiting registration.


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> So, I didn't read through the last 8 pages of spam, did anyone get their matches done whilst I was gone?


I'm trying to, I PM'ed Silver when he was active one minute ago and now it's 4 minutes ago, and now is the only time I can brawl him because timezones suck.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I still have school till tomrrow's over. :/


I HAVE NO MORE SCHOOOL


HHDHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?


Heh, yeah. You?

Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone want a Team Battle with my friend and I?

2878-9251-3509


----------



## Trela

DEAR LORD.

"11 users reading this topic"

I think this is more than the WiiFreak Battle! Imma get on Brawl in 5 mins.


----------



## Doctor

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* YEAH! *highfives*


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
Click to expand...

Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?


----------



## Doctor

Ok serman add me now I accidently had  a typo in my sig.


----------



## bcb

I guess Imma open a second room. Anyone wanna join that one?


----------



## Doctor

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
Click to expand...

I forgot that there was to Sean's.

*highfives other Sean*


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
Click to expand...

You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I guess Imma open a second room. Anyone wanna join that one?


I will until Serman adds me again.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Anyone want a Team Battle with my friend and I?
> 
> 2878-9251-3509


o.o


----------



## Doctor

Sarc did I forget to tell you I'm AverageSean.

Well yeah, that's something you should know.


----------



## Hub12

SORRY SERMAN

I HAD MY ITEMS ON LOL.


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Imma open a second room. Anyone wanna join that one?
> 
> 
> 
> I will until Serman adds me again.
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
Click to expand...

Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?

Can we brawl after your done with these guys?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> Sarc did I forget to tell you I'm AverageSean.
> 
> Well yeah, that's something you should know.


Yes. Yes you did forget to tell me that. >.<


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
Click to expand...

COULD I JOIN THAT?

IF IT LAGS I'LL LEAVE.


----------



## Trela

Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!

What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!


----------



## Marcus

Ok, I'll add the new one Doctor

Hub: Yeh, you dominated me with items(You'd still be me without) guess I need practice with items, rather than without lol.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarc, you a Daft Punk fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, yeah. You?
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Sean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
Click to expand...

Yeah, definitely. I can Brawl you after these guys!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!


I vote yes.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!


FIRST! YES!


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COULD I JOIN THAT?
> 
> IF IT LAGS I'LL LEAVE.
Click to expand...

Sorry, no 12 year olds allowed. 

No, but seriously sometimes it lags like a 4 player wifi, when it's only a 2 player.


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, was the holy *censored.2.0* directed to me or the other Sean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, definitely. I can Brawl you after these guys!
Click to expand...



Read my other post furst.


----------



## Fontana

Yes to the tournament.


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You, lol. Feels like I haven't seen you in forever. We still need to battle on Pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COULD I JOIN THAT?
> 
> IF IT LAGS I'LL LEAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no 12 year olds allowed.
> 
> No, but seriously sometimes it lags like a 4 player wifi, when it's only a 2 player.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why I said I'll leave if it lags. o.e

AND I'M 13 NOW BISH.


----------



## Marcus

I can't play now.

Mum and dad decided they wanted to watch some stupid program  :'(


----------



## Hub12

Wait, Lexi, what's your FC?


----------



## Trela

Toad, bcb, Horus, Doc? Want to do a Mini Tournament?


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! We have to pogeyman battle and brawl soon, kay?
> 
> Can we brawl after your done with these guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COULD I JOIN THAT?
> 
> IF IT LAGS I'LL LEAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no 12 year olds allowed.
> 
> No, but seriously sometimes it lags like a 4 player wifi, when it's only a 2 player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I'll leave if it lags. o.e
> 
> AND I'M 13 NOW BISH.
Click to expand...

Dude, I've tried to do a 3 player many a time, and it lags so much that everyone leaves, so please don't even try.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wait, Lexi, what's your FC?


In signature.


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> COULD I JOIN THAT?
> 
> IF IT LAGS I'LL LEAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no 12 year olds allowed.
> 
> No, but seriously sometimes it lags like a 4 player wifi, when it's only a 2 player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I'll leave if it lags. o.e
> 
> AND I'M 13 NOW BISH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I've tried to do a 3 player many a time, and it lags so much that everyone leaves, so please don't even try.
Click to expand...

...bish. D=


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Lexi, what's your FC?
> 
> 
> 
> In signature.
Click to expand...

Kk, add me. o:

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Horus

wats goinz on


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Wait, Hub. What's your FC?

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> wats goinz on


I killed her. I KILLED HER.


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no 12 year olds allowed.
> 
> No, but seriously sometimes it lags like a 4 player wifi, when it's only a 2 player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I'll leave if it lags. o.e
> 
> AND I'M 13 NOW BISH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I've tried to do a 3 player many a time, and it lags so much that everyone leaves, so please don't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...bish. D=
Click to expand...

Don't worry Hub, you've grown up now, your finally a teenager and you can deal with issues better, so I'm sure you'll get over it. Btw, you should've brawled me when you had the chance.


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I'll leave if it lags. o.e
> 
> AND I'M 13 NOW BISH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I've tried to do a 3 player many a time, and it lags so much that everyone leaves, so please don't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...bish. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Hub, you've grown up now, your finally a teenager and you can deal with issues better, so I'm sure you'll get ober it. Btw, you should've brawled me when you had the chance.
Click to expand...

when wuz dat


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Lexi, what's your FC?
> 
> 
> 
> In signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, add me. o:
> 
> 1375-7066-6458
Click to expand...

Added.

Will probably suck since I haven't played in months.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> Toad, bcb, Horus, Doc? Want to do a Mini Tournament?


Yes.


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I've tried to do a 3 player many a time, and it lags so much that everyone leaves, so please don't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...bish. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Hub, you've grown up now, your finally a teenager and you can deal with issues better, so I'm sure you'll get ober it. Btw, you should've brawled me when you had the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when wuz dat
Click to expand...

I think it was Yesterday, when we have to brawl for a certain reason... I forgot what it was though..


----------



## Hub12

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...


I'm confused.

Serman can't play anymore...

And now we're doing a mini tourny.

...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad, bcb, Horus, Doc? Want to do a Mini Tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

All I can think of is lag


----------



## Fontana

Lexi, PM me when your done please. 

*is excited*


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


Don't be confused


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*


I bet you are.

@Horus: But I KILLED HER.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are.
> 
> @Horus: But I KILLED HER.
Click to expand...

It's the Devil's work!


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be confused
Click to expand...

Hub are you Asian?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are.
> 
> @Horus: But I KILLED HER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Devil's work!
Click to expand...

Best name ever: Natasha


Backwards: Ah, Satan


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


ur gay


----------



## Toad Kart 64

- has no idea what's going on -


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub are you Asian?
Click to expand...

...

No, I'm mexican.

You've known this, *censored.1.2*. D:<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are.
> 
> @Horus: But I KILLED HER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Devil's work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best name ever: Natasha
> 
> 
> Backwards: Ah, Satan
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm naming my son that


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> ur gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur a feggot
Click to expand...

I'll laugh if you get banned because of that.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are.
> 
> @Horus: But I KILLED HER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Devil's work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best name ever: Natasha
> 
> 
> Backwards: Ah, Satan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm naming my son that
Click to expand...

...it's a girls name.


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub are you Asian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> No, I'm mexican.
> 
> You've known this, *censored.1.2*. D:<
Click to expand...

You never told me. </3


----------



## Doctor

Sarc didya add me?


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> ur gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur a feggot
Click to expand...

its spld fagget u dushbeg


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Devil's work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best name ever: Natasha
> 
> 
> Backwards: Ah, Satan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm naming my son that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's a girls name.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub are you Asian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> No, I'm mexican.
> 
> You've known this, *censored.1.2*. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never told me. </3
Click to expand...

You forgot last night already? 

:l

But seriously, I told you in PM, remember?


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> ur gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur a feggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its spld fagget u dushbeg
Click to expand...

nu dats nut hwo u spl et is sppldd fugbug


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!


HYES!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela must be making a huge ass post.


----------



## Doctor

Trela I'm up for a minitourney.


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big><big><big><big><big><big>So...
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Serman can't play anymore...
> 
> And now we're doing a mini tourny.
> 
> ...wat</big></big></big></big></big></big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Hub are you Asian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> No, I'm mexican.
> 
> You've known this, *censored.1.2*. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never told me. </3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot last night already?
> 
> :l
> 
> But seriously, I told you in PM, remember?
Click to expand...

Proof is needed.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!
> 
> 
> 
> HYES!
Click to expand...

Sure, but only if it's not composed of noobs, me and, Trela


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!
> 
> 
> 
> HYES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but only if it's not composed of noobs, me and, Trela
Click to expand...

Someone's mighty confident, eh?


----------



## Doctor

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. After Refreshing the page every 5 seconds with a new post every time, I think we should do a Mini Tournament!
> 
> What do yoll say? I need at least 8 yes'!
> 
> 
> 
> HYES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but only if it's not composed of noobs, me and, Trela
Click to expand...

Am I a noob?

No I am not, therefore I can join. hehe.


----------



## bcb

lul

bcb is no n00b.


----------



## Horus

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YOU'RE ALL NOOBS</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Doctor

Somone do cruel brawl with me. lulz


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Lexi, PM me when your done please.
> 
> *is excited*


Sure thing.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YOU'RE ALL NOOBS</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO U</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Toad Kart 64

lolwut


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YOU'RE ALL NOOBS</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>SO ARE YOU FGT.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Trela

<big>*<big><big>TBT Mini Tournament</big></big>*</big>

This Tournament is for today ONLY. There are so many people Online right now, it's not even funny! This is NOT Low Tier. Just regular Singles. I'll make the brackets after 8 people Sign Up!

*Sign Ups*
Trela
Waluigi
Sarc
Hub
Toad
Doctor
Horus
bcb

Time to play! I'll post Brackets in a bit!


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YOU'RE ALL NOOBS</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>NO U</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ORLY</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Doctor

I'll sign up Trela.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> <big>*<big><big>TBT Mini Tournament</big></big>*</big>
> 
> This Tournament is for today ONLY. There are so many people Online right now, it's not even funny! This is NOT Low Tier. Just regular Singles. I'll make the brackets after 8 people Sign Up!
> 
> *Sign Ups*
> Trela
> Waluigi
> Sarc
> Hub
> Toad


fINE, i'M IN


----------



## Fontana

Trela said:
			
		

> <big>*<big><big>TBT Mini Tournament</big></big>*</big>
> 
> This Tournament is for today ONLY. There are so many people Online right now, it's not even funny! This is NOT Low Tier. Just regular Singles. I'll make the brackets after 8 people Sign Up!
> 
> *Sign Ups*
> Trela
> Waluigi
> Sarc
> Hub
> Toad


Doc said yes too.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> <big>*<big><big>TBT Mini Tournament</big></big>*</big>
> 
> This Tournament is for today ONLY. There are so many people Online right now, it's not even funny! This is NOT Low Tier. Just regular Singles. I'll make the brackets after 8 people Sign Up!
> 
> *Sign Ups*
> Trela
> Waluigi
> Sarc
> Hub
> Toad


- applauds -


----------



## bcb

Sign meh up, Trela


----------



## Hub12

LOL ITEMZ.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Nice death on Dedede, Hub. I saved that brawl JUST so I could put that death on YouTube. : D


----------



## Doctor

SARC ADD ME DAMMIT.


----------



## Thunder

I'll just stalk the topic :d


----------



## Hub12

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Nice death on Dedede, Hub. I saved that brawl JUST so I could put that death on YouTube. : D


I could've sworn I went the other way...


----------



## Doctor

Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?


----------



## John102

HORUS JOIN MY ROOM!

AND IF WE'RE HAVING A MINI TOURNEY I JOIN!


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> HORUS JOIN MY ROOM!
> 
> AND IF WE'RE HAVING A MINI TOURNEY I JOIN!


Ooo, can I join?


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?


He doesn't suck with Falcon, Falcon just sucks. *Prepares to be flamed*


----------



## John102

SOMEONE JOIN MAH ROOM!


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?


Ya did good.

But if you really wanna test your skills, Wario vs. Falco.


----------



## Doctor

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't suck with Falcon, Falcon just sucks. *Prepares to be flamed*
Click to expand...

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> SARC ADD ME DAMMIT.


FINE. GOSH.

-adding now-


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya did good.
> 
> But if you really wanna test your skills, Wario vs. Falco.
Click to expand...

Let's do it, I'll host.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> <big>*<big><big>TBT Mini Tournament</big></big>*</big>
> 
> This Tournament is for today ONLY. There are so many people Online right now, it's not even funny! This is NOT Low Tier. Just regular Singles. I'll make the brackets after 8 people Sign Up!
> 
> *Sign Ups*
> Trela
> Waluigi
> Sarc
> Hub
> Toad
> Doctor
> Horus
> bcb
> 
> Time to play! I'll post Brackets in a bit!


 im too late waa


----------



## Hub12

TRELA MAKE THE MINI BRACKET!


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya did good.
> 
> But if you really wanna test your skills, Wario vs. Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's do it, I'll host.
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't suck with Falcon, Falcon just sucks. *Prepares to be flamed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?
Click to expand...

Be quiet or I won't feed you tonight.


----------



## Trela

Fun games, Lexi and Hub!

Lemmie go ahead and make Brackets. We gots 9 people, so let's get it done quickly!

Do you wanna sign up, Icarus?


----------



## Hub12

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't suck with Falcon, Falcon just sucks. *Prepares to be flamed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be quiet or I won't feed you tonight.
Click to expand...

Sounds hot.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Fun games, Lexi and Hub!
> 
> Lemmie go ahead and make Brackets. We gots 9 people, so let's get it done quickly!
> 
> Do you wanna sign up, Icarus?


THAT TIMER IS SO CHEAP.

AND YOU THROW THAT CANNON TOO HIGH.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> Fun games, Lexi and Hub!
> 
> Lemmie go ahead and make Brackets. We gots 9 people, so let's get it done quickly!
> 
> Do you wanna sign up, Icarus?


Yes please


----------



## Fontana

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bcb, do ya think I improved my Falco, or do you just suck with Falcon?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't suck with Falcon, Falcon just sucks. *Prepares to be flamed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be quiet or I won't feed you tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds hot.
Click to expand...

I thought you were gonna say that's what she said, but I guess your not 12 anymore.


----------



## John102

Trela am I in?


----------



## Thunder

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alien nation.
Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
For that's enough to argue.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Its scarey how many of us are on


----------



## Horus

Trela jacked this Tournament Topic with a new Tournament


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Welcome to a new kind of tension.
> All across the alien nation.
> Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
> Television dreams of tomorrow.
> We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
> For that's enough to argue.


Shut the *censored.3.0* up and get the *censored.3.0* out.

Because I can. Dx


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

HMMM


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela jacked this Tournament Topic with a new Tournament


Trela has the force. D_D


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to a new kind of tension.
> All across the alien nation.
> Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
> Television dreams of tomorrow.
> We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
> For that's enough to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the *censored.3.0* up and get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Because I can. Dx
Click to expand...

ur dad's husband >:C


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to a new kind of tension.
> All across the alien nation.
> Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
> Television dreams of tomorrow.
> We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
> For that's enough to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the *censored.3.0* up and get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Because I can. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur dad's husband >:C
Click to expand...

Your mom's face on her friends nipple.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

MERRUY CHRUSTMAS NEWBS


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to a new kind of tension.
> All across the alien nation.
> Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
> Television dreams of tomorrow.
> We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
> For that's enough to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the *censored.3.0* up and get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Because I can. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur dad's husband >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom's face on her friends nipple.
Click to expand...

ur Dad's...

You know, i'm not even gonna go there :XXX


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to a new kind of tension.
> All across the alien nation.
> Where everything isn't meant to be okaaaaaaaaaaay.
> Television dreams of tomorrow.
> We're not the ones who're meant to follooooooooooooow.
> For that's enough to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the *censored.3.0* up and get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Because I can. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur dad's husband >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mom's face on her friends nipple.
Click to expand...

Oh snap.


----------



## John102

Oh yeah, and someone join my room while I'm waiting!


----------



## Doctor

Got close.


----------



## Horus

Bla me


----------



## Toad Kart 64

A mod is looking! Everyone SHHHH


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Bla me


Horus join my room, and stop spamming you guys!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im going to make a machinima called smashing through 
its about link trying to catch gannondorf as he travels through the nintendo worlds


----------



## Hub12

I liek pie whith whip cream.

Braaawlz


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bla me
> 
> 
> 
> Horus join my room, and stop spamming you guys!
Click to expand...

That's like telling a baby to run when it's 1 day old.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I liek pie whith whip cream.
> 
> Braaawlz


Cake>Pie


----------



## Doctor

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Im going to make a machinima called smashing through
> its about ]Already been done, it's called a Link to the Smash.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I liek pie whith whip cream.
> 
> Braaawlz


>:O

You did good Doc, specially on damaging me that last stock... ya just need to set up kill moves a little, maybe shorthop some lasers too.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Doctor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to make a machinima called smashing through
> its about ]Already been done, it's called a Link to the Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> WAH!
Click to expand...


----------



## Doctor

Hub got banned.


Woooooooow. :l


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Lol Hub got banned again


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Hub got banned.
> 
> 
> Woooooooow. :l


Again? lolololololololololololol


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liek pie whith whip cream.
> 
> Braaawlz
> 
> 
> 
> >:O
> 
> You did good Doc, specially on damaging me that last stock... ya just need to set up kill moves a little, maybe shorthop some lasers too.
Click to expand...

Yeah the controller I use is very sensitive.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I think trela is posting bracket now


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.

Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.


MUST GO ON YOUTUBE PLEASE IT MUST NO MATTER WHAT PLEASE IT MUST.


----------



## Doctor

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.


No, not at all.


----------



## Trela

*OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I liek pie whith whip cream.
> 
> Braaawlz


i liek ur mom wit whip cream.


----------



## Conor

Smashtasm=best brawl machinima.


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to make a machinima called smashing through
> its about ]Already been done, it's called a Link to the Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> WAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFHU5CsrHWM
> 
> Make it like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
Click to expand...

What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?
Click to expand...

I like to call 'em Sheen.


----------



## Fontana

Brackets are great Trela <3.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Toad kart 64 
Ack i gotta go to bed  Sorry about this


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif


So basically, everyone gets a bye except for a select 4 players (one of them being me)


----------



## bcb

I think I should be where Horus' spot is. I AM on a higher spot in the rankings.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Toad kart 64
> Ack i gotta go to bed  Sorry about this


o_o Looks like I get to advance then? Lol.


----------



## Fontana

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone gets a bye except for a select 4 players (one of them being me)
Click to expand...

Lets do our match now, Kid Icarus forfeits. I make room?


----------



## Doctor

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?
Click to expand...

How about Sean 1 and Sean 2 like Dr. Seuss?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif


-points to my other post-

I gotta eat lunch so, it okay if I do my part of the tournament in 30 minutes? :S

Okay, when I talk to AverageSean, I'll call him Doc. Waluigi is just Sean since that's what I'm used to calling him.

And alright, I'll record.


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Sean 1 and Sean 2 like Dr. Seuss?
Click to expand...

Sure, and because I came first I'm Sean 1. : D


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone gets a bye except for a select 4 players (one of them being me)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do our match now, Kid Icarus forfeits. I make room?
Click to expand...

Ok, is it best of 3 or just 1 match?


----------



## Trela

Ok. Let me edit the Brackets. I just realized, too that it is screwed up lol.

Mikey, want to take Icarus' spot?


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, when we brawl, mind if I record? I might... If it isn't laggy.
> 
> Crap, I gotta go eat lunch. Trela, is that okay if I get back on in 30 minutes? If not, just take me off the tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Sean 1 and Sean 2 like Dr. Seuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and because I came first I'm Sean 1. : D
Click to expand...

Actually i think AverageSean came first o:

But whatever :T


----------



## Fontana

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone gets a bye except for a select 4 players (one of them being me)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do our match now, Kid Icarus forfeits. I make room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, is it best of 3 or just 1 match?
Click to expand...

Same as every tourney, best outta 3. Making room in 2 minutes.


----------



## Fontana

Wait a sec Toad, they're changing brackets.


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK. HERE'S THE BRACKET. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPLAINTS, PLEASE SAY THEM NOW. I'M WILLING TO CHANGE THE BRACKET.*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?b4a92f0ab5.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, everyone gets a bye except for a select 4 players (one of them being me)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do our match now, Kid Icarus forfeits. I make room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, is it best of 3 or just 1 match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as every tourney, best outta 3. Making room in 2 minutes.
Click to expand...

Trela's changing the bracket. :/


----------



## Fontana

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What Sean is she talking to? Okay your Shaun and I'm Sean now, kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Sean 1 and Sean 2 like Dr. Seuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and because I came first I'm Sean 1. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually i think AverageSean came first o:
> 
> But whatever :T
Click to expand...

I meant into life not TBT.


----------



## Trela

"13 users reading this topic"

Wow.

Anyways, Mikey, do you want to join!? If you don't answer now I'm gonna go ahead and make Brackets!


----------



## Doctor

Ok, so far there's like 3 Falco mains, 2 Lucarios, and junk.


----------



## Fontana

Are there gonna be Loser's Brackets?


----------



## Trela

Yes, there is a Loser's Bracket.

Mikey, forget you! I'm making Brackets! Hold on everyone!


----------



## cornymikey

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm a Mario main! Tiers are for queers!


I respect you.

*back to reading 18 pages of crap*


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> "13 users reading this topic"
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Anyways, Mikey, do you want to join!? If you don't answer now I'm gonna go ahead and make Brackets!


WHAT?!?!?!? YESSSS


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "13 users reading this topic"
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Anyways, Mikey, do you want to join!? If you don't answer now I'm gonna go ahead and make Brackets!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!? YESSSS
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Trela

Ok. Mikey's in lol.

Almost done guys! It's really hard to balance out a small Bracket with a lot of good players in it!


----------



## Deleted User

Alright, who reported me THIS time?

And lolhai im not hub lolololol


----------



## bcb

AzN said:
			
		

> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol


Hahahaaa... HA


----------



## Toad Kart 64

AzN said:
			
		

> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol


MAMA LUIGI!?!?!!? AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted User

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa... HA
Click to expand...

ohay I'm AzN nice to meet you.;D


----------



## bcb

I literally lol'd.


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How about Sean 1 and Sean 2 like Dr. Seuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and because I came first I'm Sean 1. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually i think AverageSean came first o:
> 
> But whatever :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant into life not TBT.
Click to expand...

Oh xD


----------



## bcb

AzN said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa... HA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohay I'm AzN nice to meet you.;D
Click to expand...

Oh, you aren't AzN. AzN already knows me on AiB. HA


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol


I'm guessing Horus.

Ohai girly :3


----------



## Trela

<big>*WAIT. MIKEY'S SCREWING EVERYTHING UP!*</big>


----------



## John102

yay


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. Mikey's in lol.
> 
> Almost done guys! It's really hard to balance out a small Bracket with a lot of good players in it!


oh I cant if its just for today. no.


----------



## Deleted User

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa... HA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohay I'm AzN nice to meet you.;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you aren't AzN. AzN already knows me on AiB. HA
Click to expand...

I'm Asian, *censored.1.2*.


And I know AzN, he's mah bestest friendy lolololo.


----------



## bcb

What the hell, Trela. Me and Horus is the same round as Waluigi vs. John.


----------



## Fontana

Trela said:
			
		

> *<big>BRACKET'S UP! I'M NOT CHANGING IT ANYMORE! HORUS/BCB/WALUIGI/JOHN, SORRY YOU GOT A HARD BRACKET!</big>*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?80b3fef395.gif
> 
> Get them matches done!


...*censored.3.0*.


----------



## Trela

Wait guys. Don't do ANY matches yet!

Mikey, what do you mean?


----------



## cornymikey

LMAO HUUUUUUUUUB
YOU WERE REPORTED IN YOUR BIRTHDAY THREAD. 

toadkart, if youre a mario main, I wanna train you. We have too few mario users.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Wait guys. Don't do ANY matches yet!
> 
> Mikey, what do you mean?


I have a global project.


----------



## Elliot

Doctor, brawl we need to get our match done.


----------



## Deleted User

HOLY CRAP.

Popular thread lolool


----------



## Toad Kart 64

cornymikey said:
			
		

> LMAO HUUUUUUUUUB
> YOU WERE REPORTED IN YOUR BIRTHDAY THREAD.
> 
> toadkart, if youre a mario main, I wanna train you. We have too few mario users.


Too few Mario users? More like we have none. Lol.

I know I probably sound like a noob here, but who's Sarc?


----------



## bcb

AzN said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, who reported me THIS time?
> 
> And lolhai im not hub lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa... HA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohay I'm AzN nice to meet you.;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you aren't AzN. AzN already knows me on AiB. HA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Asian, *censored.1.2*.
> 
> 
> And I know AzN, he's mah bestest friendy lolololo.
Click to expand...

...I always thought it was like Azen without the z.


----------



## Trela

*sigh*

Well, let me redo the Brackets again. F, Mikey!


----------



## Deleted User

I'm just gonna open a room up..
.
lOl.


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## Elliot

So this is still best of 3?


----------



## Deleted User

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


NOOOO.


----------



## Doctor

Ok, Hub I'll make the room I wanna get this over with.


----------



## Elliot

Whhyy hub ;[


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE&feature=related


----------



## Deleted User

Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok, Hub I'll make the room I wanna get this over with.


what


----------



## Doctor

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> So this is still best of 3?


Elliot we need to do our matches.


----------



## Fontana

Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok, Hub I'll make the room I wanna get this over with.


They're changing brackets again.


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE&feature=related
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7DpWy__MUI


----------



## Trela

*<big>THIS IS THE FINAL BRACKET! I'M NOT CHANGING IT ANYMORE! LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH!</big>*

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?6eb9b5bd1a.gif


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> *<big>THIS IS THE FINAL BRACKET! I'M NOT CHANGING IT ANYMORE! LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH!</big>*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?6eb9b5bd1a.gif


Of course you put me with you.


Juuuuuuuuuuuuust great.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7DpWy__MUI
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5yhZIacTE


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big>THIS IS THE FINAL BRACKET! I'M NOT CHANGING IT ANYMORE! LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH!</big>*
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?6eb9b5bd1a.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you put me with you.
> 
> 
> Juuuuuuuuuuuuust great.
Click to expand...

fight fagget with skill.


----------



## Deleted User

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SX3JnUhTaE&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7DpWy__MUI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5yhZIacTE
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBrGTX-HqRE


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I have returned!


----------



## cornymikey

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO HUUUUUUUUUB
> YOU WERE REPORTED IN YOUR BIRTHDAY THREAD.
> 
> toadkart, if youre a mario main, I wanna train you. We have too few mario users.
> 
> 
> 
> Too few Mario users? More like we have none. Lol.
> 
> I know I probably sound like a noob here, but who's Sarc?
Click to expand...

*COUGH MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECOUGH*

I'm the only best mario here.


----------



## Deleted User

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*ALL OF YOU.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqJrYQJGxRI&feature=related


----------



## Horus

Hey John, I kept stop moving because I kept hitting my Wavebird against things and then the batteries kept flying out 

I still can't deal with spam I guess


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big>*ALL OF YOU.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqJrYQJGxRI&feature=related


Old.


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>*ALL OF YOU.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqJrYQJGxRI&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Old.
Click to expand...

I know it is. But I want you all to do it.


----------



## Trela

Guys, stop spamming YouTube links.

Hub, I was going to switch you with Toad and Doctor, but I had JUST played Toad in F.A.K.U., so I didn't want to have to play him again (that is, if he beats Doc).

Get goin' guys!


----------



## Doctor

God damn Elliot it's laggy as *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>*ALL OF YOU.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqJrYQJGxRI&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is. But I want you all to do it.
Click to expand...

wel i wan u 12 stpo bein gay but dat ntu gun jhapbn


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, stop spamming YouTube ]DO IT PLEASE DO IT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Horus! When do you wanna do our match?


----------



## bcb

AzN said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, stop spamming YouTube ]DO IT PLEASE DO IT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> NO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

err

When my stomach stops giving me pain Sarc


----------



## Toad Kart 64

So uh Doctor brawl now?


----------



## Doctor

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> So uh Doctor brawl now?


sure.


----------



## Trela

Sorry, Hub. No can do. Too late!

Want to do our match now?


----------



## cornymikey

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> So uh Doctor brawl now?


TOMORROW WE ARE SOOO BRAWLING


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Doctor said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So uh Doctor brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> sure.
Click to expand...

You host?

@cornymikey: k.


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> Sorry, Hub. No can do. Too late!
> 
> Want to do our match now?


....eeeehhhhhh.


----------



## Elliot

3 Elliot 0 Doctor.
gg 
i used ike all 3 matches, and he used samus, lucas then ike


----------



## Horus

I'm confused, whats the most up to date bracket?


----------



## Trela

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?12e09c0a3a.gif

Most up to date!

Hub, whenever your ready, join my room!


----------



## Deleted User

Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.

Just cross me out.


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.


*clucks*


----------



## bcb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *clucks*
Click to expand...

*clucks*


----------



## Thunder

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *clucks*
Click to expand...

*clucky cluck cluck*


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *clucks*
Click to expand...

moo


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> moo
Click to expand...

*cluckity clucky cluck cluck clucking cluck*


----------



## Trela

AzN said:
			
		

> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.


 All righty then. Wish you would've! I wanted to see how good you could do!


----------



## Fontana

I'm so *censored.2.0*.

Those were some close games John. If you didn't SD you would've won every match.


----------



## Thunder

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Trela, I don't feel like doin the mini tourny.
> 
> Just cross me out.
> 
> 
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *clucks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> moo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cluckity clucky cluck cluck clucking cluck*
Click to expand...

cawka dewdle doo


----------



## John102

Through a combo of spam and sheer luck I beat Waluigi's MK.

Sorry about the SD at the end there bud )=


----------



## Silverstorms

Nice spam ya got here.

Opposing clan nubs got an extra player and he wouldn't leave, so we quit after GP2 and still won by over 100.


----------



## John102

I guess I gots trela next )= alright trlea I'll make the room.


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> Through a combo of spam and sheer luck I beat Waluigi's MK.
> 
> Sorry about the SD at the end there bud )=


Yeah, I don't know what happened there. You deserved to win. I can't believe you were on %142 and I didn't kill you lol. Edgeguarding skills are too good.


----------



## Trela

Silver, if you would like to, would you want to take Hub's spot in the Bracket?

And yes, he's right. Yoll are terrible spammers. Stop! This is why we need a mod!

John: Good job, buddy!


----------



## Deleted User

-yawn-

Damn, it got boring.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, if you would like to, would you want to take Hub's spot in the Bracket?
> 
> And yes, he's right. Yoll are terrible spammers. Stop! This is why we need a mod!
> 
> John: Good job, buddy!


You ready? I got a room all set up.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, if you would like to, would you want to take Hub's spot in the Bracket?
> 
> And yes, he's right. Yoll are terrible spammers. Stop! This is why we need a mod!
> 
> John: Good job, buddy!


Gotta go in 5 mins, so no thanks.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sean, I got the room ready. Join! >:O


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Beat Doctor 2-0

GGs Doctor, those were close...


----------



## Fontana

kk lexi.


----------



## Trela

John, what's your CP? Mine's Frigate.

Join my room! Or do you have a room up?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Looks like I have to face bcb now. Crap.


----------



## Doctor

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Beat Doctor 2-0
> 
> GGs Doctor, those were close...


My cousin came in and started hugging on me so I couldn't fight. The sad part is, I'm being honest.


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Looks like I have to face bcb now. Crap.


My fc is in my sig. Yours? Edit: Lawl.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to face bcb now. Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> My fc is in my sig. Yours? Edit: Lawl.
Click to expand...

Mine is in my sig also.


----------



## John102

Trela beat the *censored.2.0* outta me, no surprise there.

I wanna do some friendlies later trela.

Edit: Oh and trela I picked FD as my counter.


----------



## bcb

CP, Toad?


----------



## Trela

GGs John, and will do!

So right now we've got:

*bcb Vs. Toad*

*Sarc Vs. Horus*

*Doctor Vs. Waluigi*

Winner's Bracket is almost done!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> CP, Toad?


Sorry but I don't know what that means, lol, I just picked Battlefield.


----------



## John102

Anyone want some friendlies while I'm waiting for matches? Mike? Silver?


----------



## bcb

What is your Counterpick stage, Toad?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What is your Counterpick stage, Toad?


He said Battlefield go!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Lol I just randomly beat on Wario while you were away, and yes my CP is Battlefield.


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Lol I just randomly beat on Wario while you were away, and yes my CP is Battlefield.


Okay then.


----------



## John102

I still find it hilarious that lucario can uthrow Wolf for a chiangrab.


----------



## bcb

GGS. I beat Toad 2-0


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone up for some friendly brawls?

Oh also Trela, is there gonna be a loser bracket to this?


----------



## Trela

Lol it's stupid. He can do it on Sheik (I think), Ganon, Fox, Wolf (Reflector I think can break out though), and Falcon.

Horus, take some medicine and play Lexi! 

Toad: Yep. You got to play the loser of Sarc Vs. Horus.


----------



## John102

I'm gonna practice some AT's instead of friendlies, I'll be back in like 10-15 minutes to check on things~~


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

-waits for Horus-

GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> -waits for Horus-
> 
> GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...


Lucario dittos! and the snake one and the Ike one at the end, lol.

And GGs, I always seem to be winning by a stock, and you somehow comeback. For someone that's rusty, you did great!


----------



## bcb

This is awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -waits for Horus-
> 
> GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario dittos! and the snake one and the Ike one at the end, lol.
Click to expand...

Lol. The Ike one lasted only a few seconds, then Trela had to go on AIM and say "TELL SEAN TO BRAWL DOC. ROAR."

...lol


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -waits for Horus-
> 
> GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario dittos! and the snake one and the Ike one at the end, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. The Ike one lasted only a few seconds, then Trela had to go on AIM and say "TELL SEAN TO BRAWL DOC. ROAR."
> 
> ...lol
Click to expand...

Dammit Trela! Nah it's alright but Sean isn't even online, right?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -waits for Horus-
> 
> GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario dittos! and the snake one and the Ike one at the end, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. The Ike one lasted only a few seconds, then Trela had to go on AIM and say "TELL SEAN TO BRAWL DOC. ROAR."
> 
> ...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit Trela! Nah it's alright but Sean isn't even online, right?
Click to expand...

No, he isn't. Roar.

Horus, let's get our match done with. I have things to do. >.>


----------



## Trela

Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5 

In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -waits for Horus-
> 
> GGS Waluigi! I almost had your Snake beat!  Now I need to figure out what match I wanna upload...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario dittos! and the snake one and the Ike one at the end, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. The Ike one lasted only a few seconds, then Trela had to go on AIM and say "TELL SEAN TO BRAWL DOC. ROAR."
> 
> ...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit Trela! Nah it's alright but Sean isn't even online, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he isn't. Roar.
> 
> Horus, let's get our match done with. I have things to do. >.>
Click to expand...

Horus = awk.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5
> 
> In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.


Wh-wh-wh-wh.

What about me!?!?!?!


----------



## Thunder

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5
> 
> In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wh-wh-wh-wh.
> 
> What about me!?!?!?!
Click to expand...

Hehehe, Piranha got screwed :O


----------



## Fontana

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5
> 
> In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wh-wh-wh-wh.
> 
> What about me!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, Piranha got screwed :O
Click to expand...

NEVAAA!!!!

MC wanna brawl soon?


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5
> 
> In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wh-wh-wh-wh.
> 
> What about me!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, Piranha got screwed :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEVAAA!!!!
> 
> MC wanna brawl soon?
Click to expand...

Um, maybe.

But i suck eggs D:


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> This is awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related


1st person Mother 3 game.


----------



## Fontana

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, you got 10 minutes to do your match! I gave you an extra 5
> 
> In 10 more minutes Waluigi you'll advance if he doesn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> Wh-wh-wh-wh.
> 
> What about me!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, Piranha got screwed :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEVAAA!!!!
> 
> MC wanna brawl soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, maybe.
> 
> But i suck eggs D:
Click to expand...

But everyone that plays brawl (or melee or SSB) sucked, but we all got better and now most of us are pro like Trela. So brawl me. : D


----------



## Deleted User

<big><big>*How Trela host's a mini tournament IN ANOTHER TOURNAMENT just blows my mind. @_@*</big></big>


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, Piranha got screwed :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEVAAA!!!!
> 
> MC wanna brawl soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, maybe.
> 
> But i suck eggs D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But everyone that plays brawl (or melee or SSB) sucked, but we all got better and now most of us are pro like Trela. So brawl me. : D
Click to expand...

Alright, in a little bit, maybe in 30 mins? A little busy atm.


----------



## Fontana

Well it's been 10 minutes, sorry Sean.

@MC I should be available then, unless I'm doing a tournament match.


----------



## Horus

Wait what? was watching vids on Youtube


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Wait what? was watching vids on Youtube


JOIN TRELA"S GAME AND BRAWL LEXI please.


----------



## Thunder

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Well it's been 10 minutes, sorry Sean.
> 
> @MC I should be available then, unless I'm doing a tournament match.


'K


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? was watching vids on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN TRELA"S GAME AND BRAWL LEXI please.
Click to expand...

Sigh

 :r


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? was watching vids on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN TRELA"S GAME AND BRAWL LEXI please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh
> 
> :r
Click to expand...

That a boy.


----------



## Horus

It really helps if they let me join


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I need your FC, Horus.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> It really helps if they let me join


...You gotta play Lexi so I see who plays me.


----------



## Horus

If I joined Trela's game you could just add me right there, but instead you make this hard


----------



## Trela

Horus, give Lexi yo' FC! You a lucky boy!

Ok, Waluigi. After bcb Vs. Sarc/Horus, you advance, unless Doc comes inbetween it.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, give Lexi yo' FC! You a lucky boy!
> 
> Ok, Waluigi. After bcb Vs. Sarc/Horus, you advance, unless Doc comes inbetween it.


...

shut up, 2020-1229-8072


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, give Lexi yo' FC! You a lucky boy!
> 
> Ok, Waluigi. After bcb Vs. Sarc/Horus, you advance, unless Doc comes inbetween it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> shut up, 2020-1229-8072
Click to expand...

Thank-you. -_-

My FC is in my signature.


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> If I joined Trela's game you could just add me right there, but instead you make this hard


<big>*<big><big>IF YOU TALK LIKE THAT TO MY BESTEST BUD AGAIN I'LL BANISH YOU FROM THE TBT BRAWL COMMUNITY!</big></big>*</big>


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I joined Trela's game you could just add me right there, but instead you make this hard
> 
> 
> 
> <big>*<big><big>IF YOU TALK LIKE THAT TO MY BESTEST BUD AGAIN I'LL BANISH YOU FROM THE TBT BRAWL COMMUNITY!</big></big>*</big>
Click to expand...

OH, *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Fontana

Can't we all just.. get along?


----------



## bcb

...oh snap.


----------



## Fontana

They're brawling guys, shhh.


----------



## Thunder

http://www.youtube.com/v/WJTBPdVpdMc&autoplay=1


----------



## Fontana

Master Crash said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/WJTBPdVpdMc&autoplay=1


I see what you did there.


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/WJTBPdVpdMc&autoplay=1


I love you.


----------



## bcb

OH SNAP. Music from an ad.


----------



## Thunder

Why can't we just be friends maaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Why can't we just be friends maaaaaaaaaaan


Gooooo witttth theeee floooow brrrrroooo


----------



## bcb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Why can't we just be friends maaaaaaaaaaan


O WAIT... It's you Crash.


----------



## Trela

When by bestest buds get messed around with, I get angry, ESPECIALLY the ones that I've been knowing since day 1 of my Brawl career (Lexi, bcb, Zay).

<3 Horus though. I hope he make's Top 3!


----------



## Deleted User

YES! NO MORE MSUIC!


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> When by bestest buds get messed around with, I get angry, ESPECIALLY the ones that I've been knowing since day 1 of my Brawl career (Lexi, bcb, Zay).
> 
> <3 Horus though. I hope he make's Top 3!


Lol ur a *censored.7.4*


Am i doin it rite


----------



## Fontana

They're finished. O:


----------



## Thunder

Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.


----------



## bcb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.


'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.


----------



## Horus

She got three stocked then two stocked by my Falco


----------



## Deleted User

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
Click to expand...

BCB BCB BCB

I WIn.


----------



## Fontana

NVM


----------



## Thunder

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
Click to expand...

'k, bcB

xP


----------



## bcb

AzN said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BCB BCB BCB
> 
> I WIn.
Click to expand...

LET'S GET READY!

Horus vs. bcb in first competitive set EVER! HYYYPPPEEE!!!1


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Who won?


Horus.

Like I just told Trela: That'll teach me to not Brawl for months!

GGS, though, Horus. Hopefully I can Brawl you again when I'm not so rusty.


----------



## Horus

Blame John for my anger


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> She got three stocked then two stocked by my Falco


<big><big><big>*I HOPE bcb BEATS YOU IN SEMI FINALS NOW!*</big></big></big>

Jk. Good luck, buddy!


----------



## bcb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'k, bcB
> 
> xP
Click to expand...

I'll give you some credit on that.

I've NEVER seen that before.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got three stocked then two stocked by my Falco
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*I HOPE bcb BEATS YOU IN SEMI FINALS NOW!*</big></big></big>
> 
> Jk. Good luck, buddy!
Click to expand...

Wait wut... You hope Horus wins?


----------



## Fontana

So wait. Who did I brawl now?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BCB BCB BCB
> 
> I WIn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S GET READY!
> 
> Horus vs. bcb in first competitive set EVER! HYYYPPPEEE!!!1
Click to expand...

I have dinner in la couple of minutes and then more than one person will be pissed


----------



## bcb

A'ight, Horus. Let's do this.

Edit: Horus, I'm having dinner now, wanna do match after?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Blame John for my anger


*gloats*

You've never seen so much wolf spam in yo life have you xDDDDDDDDD

am I up to brawl yet?


----------



## Thunder

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'k, bcB
> 
> xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you some credit on that.
> 
> I've NEVER seen that before.
Click to expand...

How about bCB, bCb, BcB?

Man, i'm bored :T


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame John for my anger
> 
> 
> 
> *gloats*
> 
> You've never seen so much wolf spam in yo life have you xDDDDDDDDD
> 
> am I up to brawl yet?
Click to expand...

No...

I havn't

@bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got three stocked then two stocked by my Falco
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*I HOPE bcb BEATS YOU IN SEMI FINALS NOW!*</big></big></big>
> 
> Jk. Good luck, buddy!
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*CAN YOU STOP TYPING IN *censored.3.0*ING CAPS AND USING THE BIG OPTION? THANKS.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Thunder

AzN said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got three stocked then two stocked by my Falco
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*I HOPE bcb BEATS YOU IN SEMI FINALS NOW!*</big></big></big>
> 
> Jk. Good luck, buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>*CAN YOU STOP TYPING IN *censored.3.0*ING CAPS AND USING THE BIG OPTION? THANKS.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

Where's your penn roll'd link so i can give it to you?


----------



## bcb

Master Crash said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcb: lolz, yes, 'twas me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis not Bcb. 'Tis bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'k, bcB
> 
> xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you some credit on that.
> 
> I've NEVER seen that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about bCB, bCb, BcB?
> 
> Man, i'm bored :T
Click to expand...

Seen last two out of three.

Edit: @ Horus, k.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame John for my anger
> 
> 
> 
> *gloats*
> 
> You've never seen so much wolf spam in yo life have you xDDDDDDDDD
> 
> am I up to brawl yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...
> 
> I havn't
> 
> @bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait
Click to expand...

teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD

lol, Hub's one to talk


----------



## Fontana

bcb wanna brawl? You create the room, so that Horus can join, then I'll leave.


----------



## Trela

John, you play the winner of Toad Vs. Sarc.

bcb: I'm rooting for both of you! Good luck, buddy!

Hub: You know, I want to see the look on Jeremy's face when he sees that you've made ANOTHER account. How about you?


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame John for my anger
> 
> 
> 
> *gloats*
> 
> You've never seen so much wolf spam in yo life have you xDDDDDDDDD
> 
> am I up to brawl yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...
> 
> I havn't
> 
> @bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
Click to expand...

If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I threw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.

Damn, I think my E key is screwed up along with my  left Shift


----------



## Thunder

Trela said:
			
		

> John, you play the winner of Toad Vs. Sarc.
> 
> bcb: I'm rooting for both of you! Good luck, buddy!
> 
> Hub: You know, I want to see the look on Jeremy's face when he sees that you've made ANOTHER account. How about you?


Ooh, ooh, i do!


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> bcb wanna brawl? You create the room, so that Horus can join, then I'll leave.


I'm eating now.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame John for my anger
> 
> 
> 
> *gloats*
> 
> You've never seen so much wolf spam in yo life have you xDDDDDDDDD
> 
> am I up to brawl yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...
> 
> I havn't
> 
> @bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
Click to expand...

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD

OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*

*calms self down*

I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> John, you play the winner of Toad Vs. Sarc.
> 
> bcb: I'm rooting for both of you! Good luck, buddy!
> 
> Hub: You know, I want to see the look on Jeremy's face when he sees that you've made ANOTHER account. How about you?


I too would like to see that, but the fact that he hasn't posted a picture of himself makes it impossible.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> I havn't
> 
> @bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
Click to expand...

I'm dragging you down to hell with me.


----------



## Deleted User

I bet someone reported me again. Lmao.


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> I bet someone reported me again. Lmao.


Go away you sexy Asian beast


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dragging you down to hell with me.
Click to expand...

Lol, we still have to team up to make a kickass wymsy sprite, lol, I can only imagine how that's gonna turn out xD

Anywho, I, along with my spam, will proll see you at some point in this tourney, so be ready. xD


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dragging you down to hell with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, we still have to team up to make a kickass wymsy sprite, lol, I can only imagine how that's gonna turn out xD
> 
> Anywho, I, along with my spam, will proll see you at some point in this tourney, so be ready. xD
Click to expand...

I think I'll just quit, by the way I started on the sprite


----------



## Deleted User

Trela 
Last Activity 2 minutes ago  
Average Posts Per Day 3.9 
Member's Local Time Dec 22 2009, 06:42 PM 
<big>*Online? Communication Section *</big>


Is that a good thing?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dragging you down to hell with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, we still have to team up to make a kickass wymsy sprite, lol, I can only imagine how that's gonna turn out xD
> 
> Anywho, I, along with my spam, will proll see you at some point in this tourney, so be ready. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll just quit, by the way I started on the sprite
Click to expand...

We didn't deicede on what it was yet I though. Pewy. I'll catch up with you on that tonight, and tomorrow, I'm on brawl mode atm.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dragging you down to hell with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, we still have to team up to make a kickass wymsy sprite, lol, I can only imagine how that's gonna turn out xD
> 
> Anywho, I, along with my spam, will proll see you at some point in this tourney, so be ready. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll just quit, by the way I started on the sprite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't deicede on what it was yet I though. Pewy. I'll catch up with you on that tonight, and tomorrow, I'm on brawl mode atm.
Click to expand...

I'm just creating the pose and the general outline, we can add the costume or whatnot later


----------



## Deleted User

I think Trela's out to get me.


----------



## cornymikey

holy butt, you guys spam a lot. 
ESPECIALLY HUB


----------



## Deleted User

cornymikey said:
			
		

> holy butt, you guys spam a lot.
> ESPECIALLY HUB


What?

Nono, that's cheating.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, we still have to team up to make a kickass wymsy sprite, lol, I can only imagine how that's gonna turn out xD
> 
> Anywho, I, along with my spam, will proll see you at some point in this tourney, so be ready. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll just quit, by the way I started on the sprite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't deicede on what it was yet I though. Pewy. I'll catch up with you on that tonight, and tomorrow, I'm on brawl mode atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just creating the pose and the general outline, we can add the costume or whatnot later
Click to expand...

Hmm, after the tourney is over I'll catch up with you on some stuff. I feel like I'm not doing anything (well, I'm not)! 

I bawred, anyone brawl?


----------



## Trela

I just used common sense.

I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.

Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.


Why so serious? :l


----------



## Fontana

Trela said:
			
		

> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.


Can you tell Lexi on AIM when they have done they're match, because I'm gonna brawl her now.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.


Bu-bu-bu, I only have a 0% warning level, if that were to go up I'd keel myself forever! And you'd sit there knowing the death was all your fault. teehee

in order to make this non-spam I'd like to start a convo on Wolf's AT's, now then, tell me guys, have you ever heard of lightstepping or telestepping?


----------



## bcb

...I'm doing homework 'til Horus is done eating.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.


you wouldnt do that, right? 0_0

and if you report horus one more time, hes gonna get banned forever. 

if you report hub, hes gonna make another account.

and you have to report me 8 times before I get banned.


----------



## Deleted User

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt do that, right? 0_0
> 
> and if you report horus one more time, hes gonna get banned forever.
> 
> if you report hub, hes gonna make another account.
> 
> and you have to report me 8 times before I get banned.
Click to expand...

And that wouldn't be nice. You wouldn't report your fellow brawlers, would you?


----------



## John102

AzN said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt do that, right? 0_0
> 
> and if you report horus one more time, hes gonna get banned forever.
> 
> if you report hub, hes gonna make another account.
> 
> and you have to report me 8 times before I get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that wouldn't be nice. You wouldn't report your fellow brawlers, would you?
Click to expand...

I would, especially Hub.

*uses report button*


----------



## Doctor

I love how everyone thinks if someone clicks the report button once it's autowarn. They have to read the report you know.


----------



## Deleted User

John102 said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used common sense.
> 
> I'm going to start using the Repot Button since most of yoll don't listen to me. Just thought I'd point this out.
> 
> Anyways, Waluigi, I'm just advancing you. You play either Horus or bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt do that, right? 0_0
> 
> and if you report horus one more time, hes gonna get banned forever.
> 
> if you report hub, hes gonna make another account.
> 
> and you have to report me 8 times before I get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that wouldn't be nice. You wouldn't report your fellow brawlers, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would, especially Hub.
> 
> *uses report button*
Click to expand...

I'M A FELLOW VIRGINIAN. >_>


----------



## Trela

It just came to my head:

"Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"

This also came to my head:

"Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"

Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> I love how everyone thinks if someone clicks the report button once it's autowarn. They have to read the report you know.


Why are you still using doctor, you're unbanned....


----------



## Doctor

Trela, I want to brawl you and Lexi.


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how everyone thinks if someone clicks the report button once it's autowarn. They have to read the report you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still using doctor, you're unbanned....
Click to expand...

I never was banned in the first place.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> It just came to my head:
> 
> "Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"
> 
> This also came to my head:
> 
> "Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"
> 
> Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!


THIS DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE TOURNAMENT!

REPORT! REPORT! REPORT! REPORT!

@Hub; u no i luv u <3

Bairs are awesome.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> It just came to my head:
> 
> "Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"
> 
> This also came to my head:
> 
> "Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"
> 
> Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!


lol, where do you think we get our posts from? ANIMAL CROSSING?


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> It just came to my head:
> 
> "Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"
> 
> This also came to my head:
> 
> "Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"
> 
> Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!


Because The Fallen is banned and Hub is banned till' January 21st


----------



## cornymikey

AzN said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just came to my head:
> 
> "Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"
> 
> This also came to my head:
> 
> "Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"
> 
> Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Because The Fallen is banned and Hub is banned till' January 21st
Click to expand...

LOL
really?


----------



## Deleted User

cornymikey said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just came to my head:
> 
> "Why does Hub have ANOTHER account?"
> 
> This also came to my head:
> 
> "Trela, I know you are their friends and all, but dear lord! Have you seen some of the pages in F.A.K.U.!?"
> 
> Common sense if helpful. Remember that, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Because The Fallen is banned and Hub is banned till' January 21st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> really?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Really.


----------



## John102

Ok, Imma go practice AT's again, I'll be back in a second minute.


----------



## Thunder

Guise, you got any tips for more beginner players like meh?


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Guise, you got any tips for more beginner players like meh?


Go watch videos on Youtube.

;D


----------



## Trela

I'll tell yoll right now: When Mod Applications finish, all of this will stop, even if I don't become a mod. You'll think of this place as TTC!

Anyways, let's just get back to the Tournament. Horus should be done eating, so let's all be quiet and watch one of the best Brawl matches in TBT history!

John: You got to play Sarc now.


----------



## cornymikey

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Guise, you got any tips for more beginner players like meh?


brawl me.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll tell yoll right now: When Mod Applications finish, all of this will stop, even if I don't become a mod. You'll think of this place as TTC!
> 
> Anyways, let's just get back to the Tournament. Horus should be done eating, so let's all be quiet and watch one of the best Brawl matches in TBT history!
> 
> John: You got to play Sarc now.


if this becomes TTC, I'm leaving.


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll tell yoll right now: When Mod Applications finish, all of this will stop, even if I don't become a mod. You'll think of this place as TTC!
> 
> Anyways, let's just get back to the Tournament. Horus should be done eating, so let's all be quiet and watch one of the best Brawl matches in TBT history!
> 
> John: You got to play Sarc now.


I still laugh at the fact you're hosting a mini tournament in a real tournament.

That's just uncanny.


----------



## Fontana

Mikey mario dittos now?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll tell yoll right now: When Mod Applications finish, all of this will stop, even if I don't become a mod. You'll think of this place as TTC!
> 
> Anyways, let's just get back to the Tournament. Horus should be done eating, so let's all be quiet and watch one of the best Brawl matches in TBT history!
> 
> John: You got to play Sarc now.


I'm flattered.


----------



## Thunder

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guise, you got any tips for more beginner players like meh?
> 
> 
> 
> brawl me.
Click to expand...

Idunno if i can take the ass-whooping D:


----------



## Trela

It'll be a good match! The only time I've ever heard or have seen yoll play each other is in FFA's.

We are almost done, guys!


----------



## cornymikey

waluigi and crash, it'll have to be tomorrow

cant brawl. global project.


----------



## Horus

Trela, if you've reported me at any point you've screwed me. I have 90% so I'd be banned forever 

@Hub: what'd you get banned for this time?


----------



## John102

I think I got pirhanha added already, imma go online.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela, if you've reported me at any point you've screwed me. I have 90% so I'd be banned forever
> 
> @Hub: what'd you get banned for this time?


lol, thats what I said.


----------



## Trela

Horus: Nothing yet lol. If I see flamming, your mine!

*bcb Vs. Horus*

*Sarc Vs. John*

Let's go!


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela, if you've reported me at any point you've screwed me. I have 90% so I'd be banned forever
> 
> @Hub: what'd you get banned for this time?


Time to brawl. GL dude.


----------



## John102

I actually need her FC


----------



## Horus

Grr, let me see the updated bracket again first.

I might want to sandbag :O


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Grr, let me see the updated bracket again first.
> 
> I might want to sandbag :O


=)

YOU VANNA EAT ME YESSSSSS?


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> I actually need her FC


In her sig.


----------



## John102

Waluigi said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually need her FC
> 
> 
> 
> In her sig.
Click to expand...

added.


----------



## Trela

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket

I woner who's going to win!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!


Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...
Click to expand...

Ready man? Sandbag or no sandbag?


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...
Click to expand...

Or Horus.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Horus.
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

MATCH NOW. GET ONLINE K.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?a362930b24.gif - Updated Bracket
> 
> I woner who's going to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Trela or Waluigi and John...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MATCH NOW. GET ONLINE K.
Click to expand...

K...


----------



## John102

Yay, I won.

ggz Sark, you almost had me there both of them D=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

GGS, John. Thought your reflector crap made me pissed, lol.


----------



## Fontana

GGs Trela.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> GGs Trela.


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ahTzFZNi-kU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ahTzFZNi-kU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Look whats up.


----------



## Fontana

HOLY WIN

*watches*


----------



## Trela

Lol Waluigi that IC's one was so laggy I couldn't even Chain Grab! Good Ike though.

Lexi, you got 5th! Good job!

I wonder who's winning between bcb and Horus...


----------



## John102

lol, ya, you don't want to shoot your aura aphere if I'm reflecting, it baaad


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Waluigi that IC's one was so laggy I couldn't even Chain Grab! Good Ike though.
> 
> Lexi, you got 5th! Good job!
> 
> I wonder who's winning between bcb and Horus...


Woo. 5th. Nice for someone who is rusty, I guess. 

Yeah, I wonder who...

@John: LOL, yeah, now I know that. xD


----------



## Fontana

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Waluigi that IC's one was so laggy I couldn't even Chain Grab! Good Ike though.
> 
> Lexi, you got 5th! Good job!
> 
> I wonder who's winning between bcb and Horus...
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. 5th. Nice for someone who is rusty, I guess.
> 
> Yeah, I wonder who...
> 
> @John: LOL, yeah, now I know that. xD
Click to expand...

Yeah lol, you kept grabbing me on the last stock, twas funny.


----------



## Horus

I won, you're Snake was a horrible choice


----------



## Fontana

bcb, let's do this, I'll make room.


----------



## bcb

FFFFFFF

I'm never going snake gainst Falco again.

Horus won 2/3.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFFFFF
> 
> I'm never going snake gainst Falco again.
> 
> Horus won 2/3.


Brinstar was very smart has your CP kudos  :r


----------



## Trela

Horus! We finally get to play a Finals Set! Good job!

...Though your attitude's been pretty "rough" lately, so I'm both dissapointed and happy!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus! We finally get to play a Finals Set! Good job!
> 
> ...Though your attitude's been pretty "rough" lately, so I'm both dissapointed and happy!


----------



## Fontana

Waluigi said:
			
		

> bcb, let's do this, I'll make room.


ready?


----------



## Doctor

LUK WUT I MAD


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> LUK WUT I MAD


Oh yah, that sexy.

Look what I found on Smashboards, it's the key to my success as wolf.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## bcb

Waluigi, I gotz hw. :/

Let's get this crap over with.


----------



## Trela

Horus, my CP's are FD and then if I lost on that, SV. Yours?

Doctor: That's awesome!


----------



## Fontana

Alright, I'm Slain now, not KORE.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, my CP's are FD and then if I lost on that, SV. Yours?
> 
> Doctor: That's awesome!


Can you only use Ike? :3


----------



## Trela

If you use Low Tier also, I will use Ike.

CP's, Horus!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> If you use Low Tier also, I will use Ike.
> 
> CP's, Horus!


K

Ok, my CP is that Rainbow Road or w/e and if that failed then Norfair


----------



## Trela

Sweet! Good luck, Horus!

Join my room!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Sweet! Good luck, Horus!
> 
> Join my room!


Ok, getting back on


----------



## Fontana

bcb won.


----------



## bcb

I beat Waluigi 2-0.


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat Waluigi 2-0.


GL with John.

I came 5th right?


----------



## Doctor

Horus, Trela brawl?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone brawl?


----------



## Doctor

I will Toad.


----------



## John102

Aight BCB, let's brawl >=D

I go make room now


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Doctor said:
			
		

> I will Toad.


K you host?


----------



## Deleted User

Lalalala

Brawl?


----------



## bcb

Eff... Can I take a quick break? So many matches in a row. o_o


----------



## Fontana

Remember it's best out of 5, bcb and John.


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Remember it's best out of 5, bcb and John.


It's not loser's finals.


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's best out of 5, bcb and John.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not loser's finals.
Click to expand...

nvm


----------



## andyisjudo

What are you guys doing?


----------



## bcb

We're doing a mini-tourney since so many people were active today.


----------



## Fontana

HOLY *censored.2.0* WINNER"S FINALS ARE DONE! Who won?!?!


----------



## Horus

Lost by one stock


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> We're doing a mini-tourney since so many people were active today.


Oh lol so whats the bracket now? lol


----------



## Fontana

Wow, would've been youtube quality.


----------



## John102

k BCB, JOIN NOA!


----------



## Trela

Horus was just as close as Mikey was.

Horus, if you make it to me again, I'll do Low Tier again. Just know that since I won the Winner's Bracket, I have to lose 2 Sets, not one, so the 2nd one I would go Lucario.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> k BCB, JOIN NOA!


I've been doing matches so much, one can only take so much. I need 5 more mins. of a break.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus was just as close as Mikey was.
> 
> Horus, if you make it to me again, I'll do Low Tier again. Just know that since I won the Winner's Bracket, I have to lose 2 Sets, not one, so the 2nd one I would go Lucario.


I'll just take 2nd place, thanks though


----------



## Fontana

Does this count towards rankings?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus was just as close as Mikey was.
> 
> Horus, if you make it to me again, I'll do Low Tier again. Just know that since I won the Winner's Bracket, I have to lose 2 Sets, not one, so the 2nd one I would go Lucario.


really? He won 2/5? :O

And I saw Sarc and Sean's brawl. Coolbeans.
Sarc, do you know how to do that thing where you shoot a projectile from the opposite direction? You should know that. And Use more fairs not forward-b's.


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> I'll just take 2nd place, thanks though


Lol ok ok! We can do both Sets Low Tier if you make it. They're so fun!

Waluigi: Nope. TOMB 1 will be the start of the new PR List!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k BCB, JOIN NOA!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing matches so much, one can only take so much. I need 5 more mins. of a break.
Click to expand...

I have to brawl now, my dad is about to come hog the TV, HURRY UP!


----------



## bcb

joining now. I'm scared. XO


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just take 2nd place, thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok ok! We can do both Sets Low Tier if you make it. They're so fun!
> 
> Waluigi: Nope. TOMB 1 will be the start of the new PR List!
Click to expand...

>.>

Meh, I no longer have hope of winning


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just take 2nd place, thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok ok! We can do both Sets Low Tier if you make it. They're so fun!
> 
> Waluigi: Nope. TOMB 1 will be the start of the new PR List!
Click to expand...

this low tier tourney isnt gonna count right? D:
I'm already half-screwed in this one.


----------



## cornymikey

HEY GUISE

How do you do that think where you turn around to do an attack really quickly?


----------



## Doctor

Use the C stick?


----------



## bcb

...John? :U


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...John? :U


I got the timer on, join.


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> Use the C stick?


NO.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the C stick?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
Click to expand...

with grab? or what


----------



## Trela

Dang. So many people and posts today! This makes me hyped for the number of players for TOMB!

Horus: Well, beat bcb/John!


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the C stick?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with grab? or what
Click to expand...

like if I want to do neutral a from behind.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I've returned... again!

And I'm making Trela tell me what TOMB is. 

Brawl, anyone?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the C stick?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with grab? or what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like if I want to do neutral a from behind.
Click to expand...

You use the C-stick


----------



## Doctor

Sure I'll host.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Doctor said:
			
		

> Sure I'll host.


Can I join you guys?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the C stick?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with grab? or what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like if I want to do neutral a from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use the C-stick
Click to expand...

what? how?


----------



## Doctor

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll host.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join you guys?
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## Deleted User

Sorry Doc'.

My friends wouldn't let you in because they thought of the lag.


----------



## Doctor

Eh, I don't care.


----------



## John102

*censored.3.0* BCB won....I SD about 20 times...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> with grab? or what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like if I want to do neutral a from behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use the C-stick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? how?
Click to expand...

You press the opposite way and hit A, Control Stick, not C-stick


----------



## bcb

I beat John 2-0


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat John 2-0


I WILL RAEP YEW~!


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat John 2-0
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL RAEP YEW~!
Click to expand...

You better look like the chick on your avi then.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat John 2-0
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL RAEP YEW~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better look like the chick on your avi then.
Click to expand...

No srsly, I was being so stupid those rounds. I started playing around with some AT's on wifi that I should've tested first, and I wasn't keeping my dsmash fresh like I shoulda...all in all I think I could have won that if I played smarter.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat John 2-0
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL RAEP YEW~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better look like the chick on your avi then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No srsly, I was being so stupid those rounds. I started playing around with some AT's on wifi that I should've tested first, and I wasn't keeping my dsmash fresh like I shoulda...all in all I think I could have won that if I played smarter.
Click to expand...

I dunno. You didn't hit with dsmash that much. You shoulda used more bair or ftilt or something.

That's what'cha get for using a c tier character.


----------



## Trela

*bcb Vs. Horus*: Rematch!

Good luck you two!


----------



## Deleted User

All of you have weird avatars.


Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> *bcb Vs. Horus*: Rematch!
> 
> Good luck you two!


Ocmon, I already did this and I'm tired


----------



## Toad Kart 64

AzN said:
			
		

> All of you have weird avatars.
> 
> 
> Jus' sayin'.


MINE IS NOT WEIRD  :r


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat John 2-0
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL RAEP YEW~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better look like the chick on your avi then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No srsly, I was being so stupid those rounds. I started playing around with some AT's on wifi that I should've tested first, and I wasn't keeping my dsmash fresh like I shoulda...all in all I think I could have won that if I played smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. You didn't hit with dsmash that much. You shoulda used more bair or ftilt or something.
> 
> That's what'cha get for using a c tier character.
Click to expand...

You're right I can't live up to the high stadards of that sexy beast wario D=

srsly, I WILL raep you next time , so watch out


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you have weird avatars.
> 
> 
> Jus' sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> MINE IS NOT WEIRD  :r
Click to expand...

Mine either...


----------



## Trela

If you want to Horus, you don't have to play. This is just like a Practice Tournament. You can forefeit if you want to.

You did good today anyways! We finally met in a Finals Set!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> If you want to Horus, you don't have to play. This is just like a Practice Tournament. You can forefeit if you want to.
> 
> You did good today anyways! We finally met in a Finals Set!


Yeah I'll forfeit, grats on #2 bcb


----------



## bcb

My mom's making me do my hw. I can't brawl until I'm finished. :/

Gimme time for me to do my hw?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> If you want to Horus, you don't have to play. This is just like a Practice Tournament. You can forefeit if you want to.
> 
> You did good today anyways! We finally met in a Finals Set!


thats because I wasnt in this.


----------



## Trela

Horus: All righty. I hope you do good in F.A.K.U.! Gratz on Top 3!

bcb: Sweet. Imma be playing John while I wait.

Mikey: Get out!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: All righty. I hope you do good in F.A.K.U.! Gratz on Top 3!
> 
> bcb: Sweet. Imma be playing John while I wait.
> 
> Mikey: Get out!


DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm gonna go practice some combos. If anyone wants to Brawl though, PM me or post. PM would be better though!


----------



## Doctor

Ganondorf vs. Falcon

Ganon won.


----------



## Deleted User

This thread died. Lolololololool.


----------



## Trela

Ready, bcb?

My CP's are FD and SV.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Ready, bcb?
> 
> My CP's are FD and SV.


I'll tell you my CP's when I lose.

GL


----------



## Trela

All righty.

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hey, Doc. Sorry I didn't get on Brawl sooner. My mom actually needed me to do something. I can Brawl you soon though.

Anyone else that wants to Brawl, just let me know.


----------



## Doctor

Ok, I'll get on in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll get on in 15 minutes or so.


Alright. I'll be on then.


----------



## bcb

F Lucario's combos that give 60% because of one grab. :/

Oh and F his range.


----------



## Fontana

But Lucario's grab range sucks. BADLY.


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> But Lucario's grab range sucks. BADLY.


I ment his fair range.


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Lucario's grab range sucks. BADLY.
> 
> 
> 
> I ment his fair range.
Click to expand...

I know, just pointing out some cons.


----------



## bcb

Ah where is Trela...

Well, I took a match off of him. He only beat me 3-1.


----------



## bcb

My dad's cutting off my wifi. GGS, TRELA!


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> But Lucario's grab range sucks. BADLY.


everyones range is just about the same for grabs. >_>
except like toon link or samus, but they have bad recovery from grabs.


----------



## Horus

Finally broke my Wavebird


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> Finally broke my Wavebird


I have two Wavebirds.

I could mail one to you...

Lol.


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke my Wavebird
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Wavebirds.
> 
> I could mail one to you...
> 
> Lol.
Click to expand...

Would you? :}


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Finally broke my Wavebird


Lol, I put a new taunt in that says

"MY WAVEBIRD!"


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke my Wavebird
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Wavebirds.
> 
> I could mail one to you...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you? :}
Click to expand...

I actually MIGHT if I knew how to mail something...

Lawlz.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke my Wavebird
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I put a new taunt in that says
> 
> "MY WAVEBIRD!"
Click to expand...

I hate you.


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke my Wavebird
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Wavebirds.
> 
> I could mail one to you...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you? :}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually MIGHT if I knew how to mail something...
> 
> Lawlz.
Click to expand...

Put it in a box, label where it's going to and from then put it in a blue mailing box thing


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke my Wavebird
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Wavebirds.
> 
> I could mail one to you...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you? :}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually MIGHT if I knew how to mail something...
> 
> Lawlz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in a box, label where it's going to and from then put it in a blue mailing box thing
Click to expand...

I may or may not have a box.


And next: I don't know where it's going. Lol.


I could actually just meet up with John and give it to him to mail to you... 

But then again, John lives in Richmond. >_>


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Would you? :}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually MIGHT if I knew how to mail something...
> 
> Lawlz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in a box, label where it's going to and from then put it in a blue mailing box thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may or may not have a box.
> 
> 
> And next: I don't know where it's going. Lol.
> 
> 
> I could actually just meet up with John and give it to him to mail to you...
> 
> But then again, John lives in Richmond. >_>
Click to expand...

You could just go to a post office and they'll tell you, if you're serious I'll tell you my address


----------



## Toad Kart 64

lolwut


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I actually MIGHT if I knew how to mail something...
> 
> Lawlz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in a box, label where it's going to and from then put it in a blue mailing box thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may or may not have a box.
> 
> 
> And next: I don't know where it's going. Lol.
> 
> 
> I could actually just meet up with John and give it to him to mail to you...
> 
> But then again, John lives in Richmond. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could just go to a post office and they'll tell you, if you're serious I'll tell you my address
Click to expand...

...eeeeeehhhhhh.

:l

G'night.

And don't you have anymore GC controllers?


Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Put it in a box, label where it's going to and from then put it in a blue mailing box thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may or may not have a box.
> 
> 
> And next: I don't know where it's going. Lol.
> 
> 
> I could actually just meet up with John and give it to him to mail to you...
> 
> But then again, John lives in Richmond. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could just go to a post office and they'll tell you, if you're serious I'll tell you my address
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
Click to expand...

I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have a box.
> 
> 
> And next: I don't know where it's going. Lol.
> 
> 
> I could actually just meet up with John and give it to him to mail to you...
> 
> But then again, John lives in Richmond. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could just go to a post office and they'll tell you, if you're serious I'll tell you my address
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
Click to expand...

...but it's still usable.

.-.

Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You could just go to a post office and they'll tell you, if you're serious I'll tell you my address
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
Click to expand...

You find me a replacement for that lol


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
Click to expand...

No srsly, how'd you break it?


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
Click to expand...

Eeeeehhhh..


Use a smooth cut cardboard box piece? I don't know...


Use the cover from a T.V. remote? Owait, that won't fit...

I dunno Horus.


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeehhhh..
> 
> 
> Use a smooth cut cardboard box piece? I don't know...
> 
> 
> Use the cover from a T.V. remote? Owait, that won't fit...
> 
> I dunno Horus.
Click to expand...

http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Nintendo-NINTENDO-WaveBird-Wireless-Controller-Platinum

Got a extra $100?

@John:I sweet spotted it on my Falcon Knee, so YESZ?


----------



## Deleted User

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeehhhh..
> 
> 
> Use a smooth cut cardboard box piece? I don't know...
> 
> 
> Use the cover from a T.V. remote? Owait, that won't fit...
> 
> I dunno Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Nintendo-NINTENDO-WaveBird-Wireless-Controller-Platinum
> 
> Got a extra $100?
> 
> @John:I sweet spotted it on my Falcon Knee, so YESZ?
Click to expand...

Either save up, or go eBay. Or the Gamestop site. Maybe they sell them. :s


----------



## Horus

AzN said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeehhhh..
> 
> 
> Use a smooth cut cardboard box piece? I don't know...
> 
> 
> Use the cover from a T.V. remote? Owait, that won't fit...
> 
> I dunno Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Nintendo-NINTENDO-WaveBird-Wireless-Controller-Platinum
> 
> Got a extra $100?
> 
> @John:I sweet spotted it on my Falcon Knee, so YESZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either save up, or go eBay. Or the Gamestop site. Maybe they sell them. :s
Click to expand...

I think I might just buy different colored GC controllers and take them apart and make Frankenstein controllers


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I have 2 of those lol


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I have 2 of those lol


Give or *censored.9.10*


----------



## Horus

I wonder if I have superglue


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 of those lol
> 
> 
> 
> Give or *censored.9.10*
Click to expand...

Never.





PWNED.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 of those lol
> 
> 
> 
> Give or *censored.9.10*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWNED.
Click to expand...

Touche`


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 of those lol
> 
> 
> 
> Give or *censored.9.10*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWNED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touche`
Click to expand...

I think I used to have 4 but I broke 2 of them...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...eeeeeehhhhhh.
> 
> :l
> 
> G'night.
> 
> And don't you have anymore GC controllers?
> 
> 
> Dang, I wish they sold WaveBirds again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
Click to expand...

get a piece of duct tape
who cares if it looks like crap


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old black one but it's in worse shape than the Wavebird, the only problem with my wavebird is that I broke I broke the thing covering the batteries >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it's still usable.
> 
> .-.
> 
> Buy another GC controller? Or find a replacement for the cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You find me a replacement for that lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get a piece of duct tape
> who cares if it looks like crap
Click to expand...

:d

I do ;o


----------



## Trela

I had to get off. I forgot to say GGs to bcb!

Well, I'm done for today. I won't be here tomorrow; I'm going to Gnes' place. Later!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I had to get off. I forgot to say GGs to bcb!
> 
> Well, I'm done for today. I won't be here tomorrow; I'm going to Gnes' place. Later!


Trela, what kind of controller do you use?


----------



## Doctor

Anyone want to help me test a camera thing for machinima?


----------



## Palad][n

is from page 98-157 all spam? because im not planning on reading about spam

Anyway i need to brawl you horus


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> I havn't
> 
> @bcb: Again dinner in a couple of minutes so wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
Click to expand...

Go play in a pro room. Then you will learn the true meaning of MKW anger.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> teehee, alas  I excel at my job to piss you off whenever possible =PPPP xDDDD
> 
> lol, Hub's one to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go play in a pro room. Then you will learn the true meaning of MKW anger.
Click to expand...

You don't even know


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't hear me before, I wasn't moving because I thrw my Wavebird at *censored.2.0* and the batteries went flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go play in a pro room. Then you will learn the true meaning of MKW anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know
Click to expand...

I think I do.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HOLT *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*! XDDDDDD THAT IS SO DAMN HILARIOUS XDDDDDD
> 
> OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0* OH *censored.3.0*
> 
> *calms self down*
> 
> I only get that mad when I'm playin MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go play in a pro room. Then you will learn the true meaning of MKW anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I do.
Click to expand...

I meant that I get mad at MKW has it is but w/e


----------



## Marcus

Anyone want to Brawl? Sorry I didn't make it last night, mum and dad randomly decided to watch Mock of the Week lol.

Anyone?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Anyone want to Brawl? Sorry I didn't make it last night, mum and dad randomly decided to watch Mock of the Week lol.
> 
> Anyone?


I can Brawl when I get back from my grandparents, if that's ok.


----------



## Elliot

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl? Sorry I didn't make it last night, mum and dad randomly decided to watch Mock of the Week lol.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can Brawl when I get back from my grandparents, if that's ok.
Click to expand...

You're back! ;O


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl? Sorry I didn't make it last night, mum and dad randomly decided to watch Mock of the Week lol.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can Brawl when I get back from my grandparents, if that's ok.
Click to expand...

Ok, when will this be roughly?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to Brawl? Sorry I didn't make it last night, mum and dad randomly decided to watch Mock of the Week lol.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can Brawl when I get back from my grandparents, if that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're back! ;O
Click to expand...

Yup. Been back since yesterday.


----------



## Elliot

Brawl anyone? 

FJSPGJSOGSDF
No one responds.

Lawl, Anyways.... Who won so far in the matches?


----------



## Marcus

Sorry Piranha, can't do it any later now as going out to do something.

Maybe some other day? I'd like to see some tips with Lucario.
Also, would you be willing to give me a few tips/tricks/help or whatever, I'd love to improve with Lucario.

Thanks.


----------



## bcb

I'M FREE FROM SCHOOL!

I'll be here til Friday, going to Florida.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'M FREE FROM SCHOOL!
> 
> I'll be here til Friday, going to Florida.


I've been off this whole week :O


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M FREE FROM SCHOOL!
> 
> I'll be here til Friday, going to Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been off this whole week :O
Click to expand...

...We had school Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I had a test today. :X


----------



## bcb

Hey how do you guys link a youtube video in video form to the thread?


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hey how do you guys ][*flash=250,250]URLHERE[*/flash]
> 
> Remove the *'s


----------



## Doctor

ANYWHO! Anyone want to help me test a camera code for machinima?


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/v/QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> ANYWHO! Anyone want to help me test a camera code for machinima?


I will halp.


----------



## Doctor

k gimme like 10 min


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related


Quoting for awesomeness.


----------



## Doctor

Is the camera working on your end?


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhA7yigLSA&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting for awesomeness.
Click to expand...

*CoughbrawlmatchSoyoucanrecordlikeyoudidn'tdolasttimecough*

Lawl


----------



## Doctor

bcb did the camera work on your side?


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> bcb did the camera work on your side?


What do you mean does it work on my side?

What's supposed to happen?


----------



## Palad][n

bcb wanna brawl?
I see you online...


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb did the camera work on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean does it work on my side?
> 
> What's supposed to happen?
Click to expand...

Was it normal camera, or did it turn randomly?


----------



## Elliot

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 23 2009, 03:34:13 PM]bcb wanna brawl?
> I see you online...


I wanna brawl you.


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb did the camera work on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean does it work on my side?
> 
> What's supposed to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it normal camera, or did it turn randomly?
Click to expand...

Normal cam.

Must be a one-way thing.


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb did the camera work on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean does it work on my side?
> 
> What's supposed to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it normal camera, or did it turn randomly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal cam.
> 
> Must be a one-way thing.
Click to expand...

Eh it doesn't matter, I works for me. So woo, I can make a brawl machinima I'll be too lazy to actually produce.


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb did the camera work on your side?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean does it work on my side?
> 
> What's supposed to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it normal camera, or did it turn randomly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal cam.
> 
> Must be a one-way thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh it doesn't matter, I works for me. So woo, I can make a brawl machinima I'll be too lazy to actually produce.
Click to expand...

kaykay


----------



## Elliot

Palad][n, Braawwll...???


----------



## Doctor

Anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Elliot

Doctor said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a brawl?


Pick me,.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm up for a Brawl if anyone wants to.


----------



## Thunder

Off-topic:

I wanna see Iron Man 2 already ;~; War Machine looks so badass.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Off-topic:
> 
> I wanna see Iron Man 2 already ;~; War Machine looks so badass.


Ha ha, same here.


----------



## Thunder

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-topic:
> 
> I wanna see Iron Man 2 already ;~; War Machine looks so badass.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, same here.
Click to expand...

Although it's kinda lame they got rid of Terrence Howard, Cheadle doesn't really suit War Machine, imo.


----------



## Elliot

Great games Doc.


----------



## Doctor

Sarc I'll brawl ya.

And lol, Elliot I was really goofing off on almost all of those.


----------



## Silverstorms

I wanna brawl


----------



## Doctor

I'll host, and Silver you can join.

What's your code?


----------



## Silverstorms

0989 3187 9336 is my code.


----------



## John102

anyone one on one?


----------



## Silverstorms

I keep getting an error code, so don't bother.


----------



## Doctor

gg Sarc. and added you silver my code's in sig.


----------



## Doctor

I will John.


----------



## bcb

Who wants to FFA with me and Zay?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Doctor said:
			
		

> gg Sarc. and added you silver my code's in sig.


Yeah, gg. I would've stayed and Brawled longer but my mom wanted to watch something. :I


----------



## Fontana

Lexi brawl for my birthday please!


----------



## iFear

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Lexi brawl for my birthday please!


When is your birthday? o_e.


----------



## Fontana

Today.


----------



## iFear

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Today.





HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!


----------



## bcb

iFear said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!
Click to expand...

HAaahahhahahaa

Hub got banned again?!?!?

Who wants to brawl me and Zay in FFA?


----------



## Fontana

iFear said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!
Click to expand...

Thanks hub <3


----------



## Doctor

Happy bday Sean.


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hub <3
Click to expand...

oh yeah, Happy birthday.


----------



## iFear

Waluigi said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hub <3
Click to expand...

Keep it on the down low, fool.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Lexi brawl for my birthday please!


Sure, I'll get on now.


----------



## Fontana

Thanks bcb and Sean#2.


----------



## bcb

who wants to FFA me and zay?


----------



## Thunder

Happy Birthday, Walu-WEEGEE?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> who wants to FFA me and zay?


I'll join.

happy bday Sean =)


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to FFA me and zay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> happy bday Sean =)
Click to expand...

kk join my room after I pm hub.


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to FFA me and zay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> happy bday Sean =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk join my room after I pm hub.
Click to expand...

Crap... Zay's offline. Hopefully he'll get online.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to FFA me and zay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> happy bday Sean =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk join my room after I pm hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap... Zay's offline. Hopefully he'll get online.
Click to expand...

Let's do 1 on 1 while we're waiting.


----------



## Elliot

Whats the results so far John?


----------



## Horus

Broke my Wavebird more, Z doesn't work at all


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Broke my Wavebird more, Z doesn't work at all


wtf....

HUB!?!?!?!?!? LMAO
seriously, dont report him anymore.

I wanna brawl someone


----------



## bcb

Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.


I have that. And now Ive gotten better because my down smashes work now. 

Brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that. And now Ive gotten better because my down smashes work now.
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

Nah, just got done.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that. And now Ive gotten better because my down smashes work now.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, just got done.
Click to expand...

*censored.7.1*.


----------



## iFear

*censored.3.0* wires.


----------



## bcb

iFear said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* wires.


F batteries.


----------



## cornymikey

sarc, brawl?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.


It'd look cool combined with the black


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd look cool combined with the black
Click to expand...

brawl? the cord for that thing is damn long, which is somewhat good.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd look cool combined with the black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl? the cord for that thing is damn long, which is somewhat good.
Click to expand...

I feel like a FFA, and can I only get this in Japan or something? Or could I just get it at Gamestop or w/e?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one of those new Japan-exclusive white wired gc controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd look cool combined with the black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl? the cord for that thing is damn long, which is somewhat good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like a FFA, and can I only get this in Japan or something? Or could I just get it at Gamestop or w/e?
Click to expand...

its on amazon, lemme get the link.

oh and i have break. Brawl me someone tomorrow morning , when my connection is the best.


----------



## cornymikey

http://www.amazon.com/Official-Nintendo-Classic-Gamecube-Wii-Controller/dp/B0017KIBAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1261616402&sr=8-1


----------



## cornymikey

JUDO! TRIPLE POST


----------



## iFear

Who wanna FFA?


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Who wanna FFA?


you gonna be on tomorrow morning?

I wanna lag free game.


----------



## Horus

I want FFA nowz, and a used Wavebird is only $5 more 

thx for the link though


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I want FFA nowz, and a used Wavebird is only $5 more
> 
> thx for the ]wavebird requires batteries. Youll spend a lot.


----------



## iFear

Anyone wanna join the FFA?


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna join the FFA?


whos playing?

I wanna play toadkart, and show him the ways of the mario


----------



## Horus

iFear said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna join the FFA?


----------



## iFear

We've got me and Horus.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> We've got me and Horus.


the usual. go get paladin to join, you anuses.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got me and Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> the usual. go get paladin to join, you anuses.
Click to expand...

Ew


----------



## iFear

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got me and Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> the usual. go get paladin to join, you anuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew
Click to expand...

:x


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got me and Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> the usual. go get paladin to join, you anuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x
Click to expand...

racist.


----------



## Doctor

I would but I don't feel like setting up my laptop, and running upstairs.


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> I would but I don't feel like setting up my laptop, and running upstairs.


Do it anyway?


----------



## Doctor

Horus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I don't feel like setting up my laptop, and running upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it anyway?
Click to expand...

Fine, who's hosting?


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I don't feel like setting up my laptop, and running upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, who's hosting?
Click to expand...

Hub I guess


----------



## Doctor

k.


----------



## iFear

I'll get on.


----------



## iFear

JOIN DAMMIT!


----------



## Doctor

I did but it wouldn't let me come in.


----------



## John102

K guys, I'm moning the deadline of this round to saturday.


----------



## Elliot

John102 said:
			
		

> K guys, I'm moning the deadline of this round to saturday.


Just for the heads up, I won against Doc if you haven't notice.


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey is the jj come on this site often?


----------



## Palad][n

Horus we gotta brawl!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Anyone who hasn't Brawled me yet, I want to Brawl!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hi people.. Remember me?!? I don't play brawl much... Anymore.. But I still do kinda


----------



## Palad][n

I bet horus is going to ignore me and get a win from DQ


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 02:11:32 AM]I bet horus is going to ignore me and get a win from DQ


I'm going to try.

@Azilla: Yo, watsup


----------



## Marcus

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey is the jj come on this site often?


The JJ does yeah, moreso in other parts of the site though.

He's in Dubai now until the 29th.
If you need a question, I'll try and catch him on MSN if you like?


Happy birthday Waluigi


----------



## Marcus

Double post for the fail  >_< 


Anyone wanna Brawl? I need to practice some stuff Waluigi tought me


----------



## Silverstorms

I will if I'm not getting an error code anymore.


----------



## Fontana

Silver can you brawl for tournament now?


----------



## Silverstorms

I can, yes.


----------



## Fontana

Alright FC please? Mine's in sig.

I'll create the room.


----------



## Silverstorms

0989 3187 9336

Edit: GGs


----------



## Marcus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> 0989 3187 9336
> 
> Edit: GGs


Good luck both!


----------



## Fontana

That was just embarrassing. 

Idk what happened there.

Anyways GGs, Good luck.


----------



## Silverstorms

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0989 3187 9336
> 
> Edit: GGs
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck both!
Click to expand...

Already finished.

I'll play you if you want.


----------



## Marcus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0989 3187 9336
> 
> Edit: GGs
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already finished.
> 
> I'll play you if you want.
Click to expand...

Can you wait 10mins or so, I'm just practicing some moves, don't want to look like a completely *censored 3.0*ty player, which I am anyway


----------



## Silverstorms

Ready?


----------



## Marcus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ready?


Yeh, I guess.

Sorry if I commit lots of suicides, I'm learning something.

FCs in sig.


----------



## Elliot

I'm facing Silver next round D; i'm scared.


----------



## Silverstorms

Wanna do it now?


----------



## Elliot

Hellz no. Me not ready D; XD


----------



## Silverstorms

<_< 

Fine then....


----------



## Marcus

Hey Silver, I managed to beat a level 6 using these new techniques lol 

I could beat level 9s using my old 1, but a level 9 is nothing compared to what you get online.


----------



## Elliot

I'm becoming a kirby fan <3


----------



## John102

Alright, so Knightlordco won, and silverstorms won, we just need Horus ans Trela to do their matches.


----------



## cornymikey

john brawl?


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> Hi people.. Remember me?!? I don't play brawl much... Anymore.. But I still do kinda


Horus still wants to rape you *cough*


You still play ACCF? Lolololololol.


----------



## cornymikey

JOHN


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> JOHN


MIKE BRAWL!


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi people.. Remember me?!? I don't play brawl much... Anymore.. But I still do kinda
> 
> 
> 
> Horus still wants to rape you *cough*
> 
> 
> You still play ACCF? Lolololololol.
Click to expand...

if azilas playing, ill play


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi people.. Remember me?!? I don't play brawl much... Anymore.. But I still do kinda
> 
> 
> 
> Horus still wants to rape you *cough*
> 
> 
> You still play ACCF? Lolololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if azilas playing, ill play
Click to expand...

I WANNA BRAWL TOO.


And lol.


----------



## John102

MIKE I MAKE THE ROOM, YOU JOIN!

@fear, lemme do some one on one's with Mike first, then we'll do FFA


----------



## cornymikey

GOES ONLINE

MIGHT CHANGE CONNECTIONS MIDWAY


----------



## John102

K!

*GETS ONLINE*


----------



## Doctor

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hey Silver, I managed to beat a level 6 using these new techniques lol
> 
> I could beat level 9s using my old 1, but a level 9 is nothing compared to what you get online.


My training is all level 9s on a team against only me.


----------



## Marcus

Doctor said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Silver, I managed to beat a level 6 using these new techniques lol
> 
> I could beat level 9s using my old 1, but a level 9 is nothing compared to what you get online.
> 
> 
> 
> My training is all level 9s on a team against only me.
Click to expand...

Nice, but I'm learning new techniques and stuff so I commit quite a few suicides lol


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey does anyone wanna brawl.

i found mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I guess I can... Just let me get my daily training in first.


----------



## andyisjudo

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> I guess I can... Just let me get my daily training in first.


KK here's my friend code 


but im not that good cause im using the wii remote and nunchuck i usually use the game cube contorller
but mine got messed up


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can... Just let me get my daily training in first.
> 
> 
> 
> KK here's my friend code
> 
> 
> but im not that good cause im using the wii remote and nunchuck i usually use the game cube contorller
> but mine got messed up
Click to expand...

Woops FC:3867-3811-2442


----------



## cornymikey

LMAO!

SUCH FUN GAMES


----------



## NikoKing

I wish I could have signed up before I got back into Brawl's Wi-Fi...  Oh well, good luck to everyone entering  .


----------



## andyisjudo

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I wish I could have signed up before I got back into Brawl's Wi-Fi...  Oh well, good luck to everyone entering  .


Well im talking for everybody now lol


think you for your support 

lololololol hahahahaha


----------



## andyisjudo

So does anyone wanna brawl (friendlys)


Cause i found my disk


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> SUCH FUN GAMES


YEAH LOL.


YOU SHOULD'VE SAVED SOME.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> SUCH FUN GAMES
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH LOL.
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD'VE SAVED SOME.
Click to expand...

I haz no recorder


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> SUCH FUN GAMES
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH LOL.
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD'VE SAVED SOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haz no recorder
Click to expand...

Dammit.

But anyways, they were funny lol.


LOL AT THE 2.0 DAMAGE.

I KILLED YOU ALL WITH WARIO'S BIKE. WITH ONE HIT. LOL.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> SUCH FUN GAMES
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH LOL.
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD'VE SAVED SOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haz no recorder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> But anyways, they were funny lol.
> 
> 
> LOL AT THE 2.0 DAMAGE.
> 
> I KILLED YOU ALL WITH WARIO'S BIKE. WITH ONE HIT. LOL.
Click to expand...

that was hax.

I still won. 

and the MK chain grab for like 0.1 damage.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> SUCH FUN GAMES
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH LOL.
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD'VE SAVED SOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haz no recorder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> But anyways, they were funny lol.
> 
> 
> LOL AT THE 2.0 DAMAGE.
> 
> I KILLED YOU ALL WITH WARIO'S BIKE. WITH ONE HIT. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was hax.
> 
> I still won.
> 
> and the MK chain grab for like 0.1 damage.
Click to expand...

*0.5

THAT WAS LOL WORTHY.


----------



## John102

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I haz no recorder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> But anyways, they were funny lol.
> 
> 
> LOL AT THE 2.0 DAMAGE.
> 
> I KILLED YOU ALL WITH WARIO'S BIKE. WITH ONE HIT. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was hax.
> 
> I still won.
> 
> and the MK chain grab for like 0.1 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *0.5
> 
> THAT WAS LOL WORTHY.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, hated that >.<

I think Imma practice with toonlink some now, I like him...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> But anyways, they were funny lol.
> 
> 
> LOL AT THE 2.0 DAMAGE.
> 
> I KILLED YOU ALL WITH WARIO'S BIKE. WITH ONE HIT. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was hax.
> 
> I still won.
> 
> and the MK chain grab for like 0.1 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *0.5
> 
> THAT WAS LOL WORTHY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hated that >.<
> 
> I think Imma practice with toon]if you dont know that reverse b thing, you shouldnt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

I been some moves I learnt with Lucario recently.
Blimey, he sure is a complicated character to master!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> that was hax.
> 
> I still won.
> 
> and the MK chain grab for like 0.1 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *0.5
> 
> THAT WAS LOL WORTHY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hated that >.<
> 
> I think Imma practice with toon]if you dont know that reverse b thing, you shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M READING SMASHBOARDS RIGHT NOA DAMMIT!
> 
> His bair comes out almost as fast as wolf's.
> 
> MIKE BRAWL 1 ON 1
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *0.5
> 
> THAT WAS LOL WORTHY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, hated that >.<
> 
> I think Imma practice with toon]if you dont know that reverse b thing, you shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M READING SMASHBOARDS RIGHT NOA DAMMIT!
> 
> His bair comes out almost as fast as wolf's.
> 
> MIKE BRAWL 1 ON 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?
> 
> smashboards stinks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, hated that >.<
> 
> I think Imma practice with toon]if you dont know that reverse b thing, you shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M READING SMASHBOARDS RIGHT NOA DAMMIT!
> 
> His bair comes out almost as fast as wolf's.
> 
> MIKE BRAWL 1 ON 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?
> 
> smashboards stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Palad][n

Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY

@Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...


Jeeze, you're quite the baby aren't you


lol jhon


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...


Lol, don't worry, 1 bad tourney won't screw you over xD

jk,jk, don't worry about it, he'll brawl you eventually.

HOEWUS BRAWL ME ONE ON ONE NOA!


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, don't worry, 1 bad tourney won't screw you over xD
> 
> jk,jk, don't worry about it, he'll brawl you eventually.
> 
> HOEWUS BRAWL ME ONE ON ONE NOA!
Click to expand...

I'm afraid someone will end up dead if we Brawl


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, don't worry, 1 bad tourney won't screw you over xD
> 
> jk,jk, don't worry about it, he'll brawl you eventually.
> 
> HOEWUS BRAWL ME ONE ON ONE NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid someone will end up dead if we Brawl
Click to expand...

Or something, like a controller.

Lol, don't worry about that though Horus, I'm practicing out Toonlink, you won't loose, and I won't be ablw to spam but SO much.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, don't worry, 1 bad tourney won't screw you over xD
> 
> jk,jk, don't worry about it, he'll brawl you eventually.
> 
> HOEWUS BRAWL ME ONE ON ONE NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid someone will end up dead if we Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or something, like a controller.
> 
> Lol, don't worry about that though Horus, I'm practicing out Toon]Ehh, fine, I'll be on in a second
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 24 2009, 03:41:05 PM]Horus we have to brawl to day or we cant brawl at all. im going to san fransisco for a few days. So, you have to brawl me TODAY
> 
> @Jhon: Hes avoiding me. i asked him like 5 times and he doesnt care...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, don't worry, 1 bad tourney won't screw you over xD
> 
> jk,jk, don't worry about it, he'll brawl you eventually.
> 
> HOEWUS BRAWL ME ONE ON ONE NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid someone will end up dead if we Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or something, like a controller.
> 
> Lol, don't worry about that though Horus, I'm practicing out Toon]Ehh, fine, I'll be on in a second
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll make a room.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid someone will end up dead if we Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or something, like a controller.
> 
> Lol, don't worry about that though Horus, I'm practicing out Toon]Ehh, fine, I'll be on in a second
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll make a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont know that reverse b thing, you shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M READING SMASHBOARDS RIGHT NOA DAMMIT!
> 
> His bair comes out almost as fast as wolf's.
> 
> MIKE BRAWL 1 ON 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?
> 
> smashboards stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

I is not kidding.

I DISLIKE SMASHBOARDS.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'M READING SMASHBOARDS RIGHT NOA DAMMIT!
> 
> His bair comes out almost as fast as wolf's.
> 
> MIKE BRAWL 1 ON 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?
> 
> smashboards stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I is not kidding.
> 
> I DISLIKE SMASHBOARDS.
Click to expand...

No wonder you fail so


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> smashboards stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I is not kidding.
> 
> I DISLIKE SMASHBOARDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you fail so
Click to expand...

you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I is not kidding.
> 
> I DISLIKE SMASHBOARDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you fail so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<
Click to expand...

I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.

Why hate?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I is not kidding.
> 
> I DISLIKE SMASHBOARDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you fail so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
Click to expand...

cuz I am too pro.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you fail so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
Click to expand...

Lmao


You're funny


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you fail so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
Click to expand...

so pro that his wi-fi declines my un-pro-ness.

right?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you shouldnt be talking. Only trela should be talking.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao
> 
> 
> You're funny
Click to expand...

so you saying you bettah?

and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao
> 
> 
> You're funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you saying you bettah?
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
Click to expand...

Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I speak for him, but I'm much harsher.
> 
> Why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao
> 
> 
> You're funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
Click to expand...








Just have that for future reference.


----------



## Elliot

Now now, Guys, Keep on flaming. ;D


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> cuz I am too pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao
> 
> 
> You're funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you saying you bettah?
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
Click to expand...

you ni-. Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Now now, Guys, Keep on flaming. ;D


this is only for post count. Trelas not here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, Guys, Keep on flaming. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> this is only for post count. Trelas not here.
Click to expand...

h-he called me pal :x


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao
> 
> 
> You're funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you saying you bettah?
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
Click to expand...

I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.

I am already victorious over spammers for today.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so you saying you bettah?
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.
> 
> I am already victorious over spammers for today.
Click to expand...

Cuz Ganon is rape, which is why i use him


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.
> 
> I am already victorious over spammers for today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz Ganon is rape, which is why i use him
Click to expand...

Rape = 3 stocked but I guess double rape is good too


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so you saying you bettah?
> 
> and yes alecks, too pro for measly people such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.
> 
> I am already victorious over spammers for today.
Click to expand...

you wish I spam, so you can nag about it.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the only thing you have on me is you're spamming MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.
> 
> I am already victorious over spammers for today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wish I spam, so you can nag about it.
Click to expand...

The fact that you main MK is enough shame for me right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you ni-. Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I raped John's Wolf with Ganon.
> 
> I am already victorious over spammers for today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz Ganon is rape, which is why i use him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape = 3 stocked but I guess double rape is good too
Click to expand...

i love his laugh taunt

especially doing it near zelda when she's down =3


----------



## cornymikey

I'm playing call of duty


on the ds.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.


LOL

why would you even purchase it for the DS


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.


I'm future playing COD MW2 on my 360


----------



## cornymikey

Alecks said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> why would you even purchase it for the DS
Click to expand...

gift.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm future playing COD MW2 on my 360
Click to expand...

i'm doing it on my ps3

so... what perks are you using?  B)


----------



## Elliot

Cod fails for the DS fyi.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm future playing COD MW2 on my 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing it on my ps3
> 
> so... what perks are you using?  B)
Click to expand...

Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else


(They key word is:Future)


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Cod fails for the DS fyi.


its not that bad. and it was free.

Single player sucks.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm future playing COD MW2 on my 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing it on my ps3
> 
> so... what perks are you using?  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else
> 
> 
> (They key word is:Future)
Click to expand...

still gonna play brawl when you get COD?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing call of duty
> 
> 
> on the ds.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm future playing COD MW2 on my 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing it on my ps3
> 
> so... what perks are you using?  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else
> 
> 
> (They key word is:Future)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still gonna play brawl when you get COD?
Click to expand...

Good question.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i'm doing it on my ps3
> 
> so... what perks are you using?  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else
> 
> 
> (They key word is:Future)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still gonna play brawl when you get COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
Click to expand...

we should play accf with hub and azila.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else
> 
> 
> (They key word is:Future)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still gonna play brawl when you get COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
Click to expand...

Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja Pro, Marathon, and umm something else
> 
> 
> (They key word is:Future)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still gonna play brawl when you get COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
Click to expand...

Ehhh

Perhaps


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still gonna play brawl when you get COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.
Click to expand...

....wat.

I don't even remember playing AC with you.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> we should play accf with hub and azila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....wat.
> 
> I don't even remember playing AC with you.
Click to expand...

BOG beyotch

Im trying to rejoin that group.

And all three of us: horus, silver, and me should play ACCF RIGHT NOW


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo, with me  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....wat.
> 
> I don't even remember playing AC with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOG beyotch
> 
> Im trying to rejoin that group.
> 
> And all three of us: horus, silver, and me should play ACCF RIGHT NOW
Click to expand...

Man, probably weeds everywhere


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what i remember from accf with you is being an anus and not brawling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....wat.
> 
> I don't even remember playing AC with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOG beyotch
> 
> Im trying to rejoin that group.
> 
> And all three of us: horus, silver, and me should play ACCF RIGHT NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, probably weeds everywhere
Click to expand...

so? me too. My hyrbirds all died.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ....wat.
> 
> I don't even remember playing AC with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOG beyotch
> 
> Im trying to rejoin that group.
> 
> And all three of us: horus, silver, and me should play ACCF RIGHT NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, probably weeds everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? me too. My hyrbirds all died.
Click to expand...

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> BOG beyotch
> 
> Im trying to rejoin that group.
> 
> And all three of us: horus, silver, and me should play ACCF RIGHT NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, probably weeds everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? me too. My hyrbirds all died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

dammit, tomorrow morning WE WILL PLAY

we need hub there too.


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey anyone up for a brawl

i found my disk


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey anyone up for a brawl
> 
> i found my disk


sorry, playing cod


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone up for a brawl
> 
> i found my disk
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, playing cod
Click to expand...

COD Reflex?


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone up for a brawl
> 
> i found my disk
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, playing cod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COD Reflex?
Click to expand...

no, ds. >_>


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone up for a brawl
> 
> i found my disk
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, playing cod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COD Reflex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, ds. >_>
Click to expand...

Aww dammit. D:


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone up for a brawl
> 
> i found my disk
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, playing cod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COD Reflex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, ds. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww dammit. D:
Click to expand...

you have reflex? :O

Im trying to get it from lockerz, but they restock once every 100 years.


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> COD Reflex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, ds. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww dammit. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have reflex? :O
> 
> Im trying to get it from lockerz, but they restock once every 100 years.
Click to expand...

Lol, yeah I have it. You have to get it! I need some friends..


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, ds. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww dammit. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have reflex? :O
> 
> Im trying to get it from lockerz, but they restock once every 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, yeah I have it. You have to get it! I need some friends..
Click to expand...

IM NOT GONNA BUY IT.

Sorry, heh.


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Aww dammit. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have reflex? :O
> 
> Im trying to get it from lockerz, but they restock once every 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, yeah I have it. You have to get it! I need some friends..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM NOT GONNA BUY IT.
> 
> Sorry, heh.
Click to expand...

k then  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you have reflex? :O
> 
> Im trying to get it from lockerz, but they restock once every 100 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, yeah I have it. You have to get it! I need some friends..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM NOT GONNA BUY IT.
> 
> Sorry, heh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k then  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

is it good?


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah I have it. You have to get it! I need some friends..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM NOT GONNA BUY IT.
> 
> Sorry, heh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k then  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it good?
Click to expand...

Story mode: Meh.

Online: *censored.3.0*ing Awseome.

So don't buy this game unless you have wifi.


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT GONNA BUY IT.
> 
> Sorry, heh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k then  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story mode: Meh.
> 
> Online: *censored.3.0*ing Awseome.
> 
> So don't buy this game unless you have wifi.
Click to expand...

thats what most CODs are. So its like Modern Warfare? Are there snipers and throwing knives and stuff?


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k then  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story mode: Meh.
> 
> Online: *censored.3.0*ing Awseome.
> 
> So don't buy this game unless you have wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what most CODs are. So its like Modern Warfare? Are there snipers and throwing knives and stuff?
Click to expand...

Snipers are there, throwing knives are not. 

And yeah it's exactly like MW, same maps, guns, perks etc.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Or something, like a controller.
> 
> Lol, don't worry about that though Horus, I'm practicing out Toon]Ehh, fine, I'll be on in a second
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, I'll make a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one time I spiked falcon for the win at like 130% was all I needed, the rest of the time I was just cruzin for a bruzin B)
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story mode: Meh.
> 
> Online: *censored.3.0*ing Awseome.
> 
> So don't buy this game unless you have wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what most CODs are. So its like Modern Warfare? Are there snipers and throwing knives and stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snipers are there, throwing knives are not.
> 
> And yeah it's exactly like MW, same maps, guns, perks etc.
Click to expand...

cool. sounds good. Is the wifi active?


----------



## Palad][n

so horus u ready?


----------



## iFear

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 06:56:41 PM]so horus u ready?


He died. I'm sorry. Please try again.


----------



## Palad][n

iFear said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 24 2009, 06:56:41 PM]so horus u ready?
> 
> 
> 
> He died. I'm sorry. Please try again.
Click to expand...

man, whats his problem.

I swear, if he Force DQs me... Ill win till i get to brawl him again and then ill DQ him.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus go brawl paladin you giant piece of anus.


----------



## cornymikey

I cant wait till Christmas. 
Yes, this is spam.


----------



## Doctor

lolreflex.

I had that 3 years ago.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hey guys, I wanna play accf!!! I haven't played in too long.. Sorry I didn't answer earlier, I wasn't able to get on tbt... I wonder why?!??! *cough* Trela..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I wanna play accf!!! I haven't played in too long.. Sorry I didn't answer earlier, I wasn't able to get on tbt... I wonder why?!??! *cough* Trela..


I might actually pop that game in the Wii one more time if you are the one playing it...

Oh and, anyone want to Brawl? -cough-Azila-cough-


----------



## Doctor

I'll play AC with you guys, and I might brawl.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I wanna play brawl with you too Sarc, but me and Trela are watching the Latias and Latios movie. Lol, he went to get a drink so I went on TBT for a second.. Sorry, maybe we can Brawl tomorrow, if you're able to. And I wanna play AC with you, remember you me and Pokeluver.. Good times...!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I wanna play brawl with you too Sarc, but me and Trela are watching the Latias and Latios movie. Lol, he went to get a drink so I went on TBT for a second.. Sorry, maybe we can Brawl tomorrow, if you're able to. And I wanna play AC with you, remember you me and Pokeluver.. Good times...! BTW SARC is your wii speak working?! Mine is, if we play Trela can talk to you too lol


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> I wanna play brawl with you too Sarc, but me and Trela are watching the Latias and Latios movie. Lol, he went to get a drink so I went on TBT for a second.. Sorry, maybe we can Brawl tomorrow, if you're able to. And I wanna play AC with you, remember you me and Pokeluver.. Good times...! BTW SARC is your wii speak working?! Mine is, if we play Trela can talk to you too lol


DOUBLE POST OMFGWTFGAHAMGBBQFUUUUUUUU-OMFGWTF


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> I wanna play brawl with you too Sarc, but me and Trela are watching the Latias and Latios movie. Lol, he went to get a drink so I went on TBT for a second.. Sorry, maybe we can Brawl tomorrow, if you're able to. And I wanna play AC with you, remember you me and Pokeluver.. Good times...!


Yeah sure, tomorrow works out. I'll be bored anyways since I opened most of my gifts early and already used them. Lol. AC tomorrow also?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lollers, sure ac and brawl! And why did I double post what the..?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Probably lagged.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Eh idk, idc.. Anyways trela takes forever sooooooo... I wish I can see how well you've improved in brawl, you're probably like a pro xD And of course, we all know I still suck like always


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ha, I'm sure you've improved. You don't suck! I sucked for a day and a half, then I trained.
Been training hard on MK, Lucario, Wolf and Sonic since yesterday. I've beaten all of the Lv. 9 CPU's I've Brawled in less than 3 minutes, so, we'll see how I do on Wi-Fi. Lol.

I better get going though. I want to wake up early so I can get my new computer faster. Merry Christmas guys! See ya'll tomorrow, Lisa, Albert, and everyone else.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Ok nighty night!! And merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## John102

Haha, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Marcus

Merry Christmas Brawlers  :veryhappy: 

I got Cod6 for Christmas, so Brawl can go to hell


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Story mode: Meh.
> 
> Online: *censored.3.0*ing Awseome.
> 
> So don't buy this game unless you have wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what most CODs are. So its like Modern Warfare? Are there snipers and throwing knives and stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snipers are there, throwing knives are not.
> 
> And yeah it's exactly like MW, same maps, guns, perks etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool. sounds good. Is the wifi active?
Click to expand...

Yeah, the wi-fi is very active.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thats what most CODs are. So its like Modern Warfare? Are there snipers and throwing knives and stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snipers are there, throwing knives are not.
> 
> And yeah it's exactly like MW, same maps, guns, perks etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool. sounds good. Is the wifi active?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the wi-fi is very active.
Click to expand...

Cod6 is huge.
Cod5 usually had about 300,000 people on all the time atleast on the PS3, imagine what Cod6 must have! :O


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> Ok nighty night!! And merry Christmas!!!!


I VANNA PLAUI ACF WIF U GAUIZ!!11!!!oneone!!1

No, seriously, I do. Lmao.


----------



## iFear

JOHN.
HORUS.

BRAWL? LOL.


----------



## Elliot

I want to play AC:CF with you guys D; xD


----------



## Marcus

Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?


----------



## Yokie

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?


I can, but later.


----------



## Marcus

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can, but later.
Click to expand...

Hmm, how about now? I might not be on later, gonna play my new SMBW with the family <3

Then, when Cod6 has finally finished updating on meh PS3, I'm gonna tank out the hours online


----------



## Yokie

sermantopp said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can, but later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, how about now? I might not be on later, gonna play my new SMBW with the family <3
> 
> Then, when Cod6 has finally finished updating on meh PS3, I'm gonna tank out the hours online
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## Marcus

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can, but later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, how about now? I might not be on later, gonna play my new SMBW with the family <3
> 
> Then, when Cod6 has finally finished updating on meh PS3, I'm gonna tank out the hours online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
Click to expand...

Aye aye, mine's in my sig(FC) add it as "Toppa".
I'll add you and I'll host.
Do 3 stocks and no items.


----------



## Yokie

sermantopp said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey peepel, Brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I can, but later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, how about now? I might not be on later, gonna play my new SMBW with the family <3
> 
> Then, when Cod6 has finally finished updating on meh PS3, I'm gonna tank out the hours online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye aye, mine's in my sig(FC) add it as "Toppa".
> I'll add you and I'll host.
> Do 3 stocks and no items.
Click to expand...

Ok, will be there in 3 mins...


----------



## Trela

I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.

Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!


----------



## Elliot

Trela said:
			
		

> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!


YouLittleElly  gives Trela a check( for a 1000 dollars.) Now go buy something. You hear?


----------



## cornymikey

Merry Christmas!


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas!


Merry christmas to you


----------



## Marcus

Trela said:
			
		

> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!


Aw, why? 

Merry Christmas though! I might be able to come if it's in like 2ish hours?


----------



## iFear

Trela said:
			
		

> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!


I CALL FIRST TO THE PARTY.

SO THAT'S ME AND TRELA.


TWO MOAR PEOPLE CAN *** LOLOLOLO


And you didn't get ANYTHING?

Wow. Cheap parents?


----------



## bcb

Well, as I'm typing this on my new DSi, I'm leaving for vacation now. Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## iFear

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Well, as I'm typing this on my new DSi, I'm leaving for vacation now. Merry Christmas, guys!


Lolololololololol.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL FIRST TO THE PARTY.
> 
> SO THAT'S ME AND TRELA.
> 
> 
> TWO MOAR PEOPLE CAN *** LOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> And you didn't get ANYTHING?
> 
> Wow. Cheap parents?
Click to expand...

me, horus, and silver called. maybe john.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL FIRST TO THE PARTY.
> 
> SO THAT'S ME AND TRELA.
> 
> 
> TWO MOAR PEOPLE CAN *** LOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> And you didn't get ANYTHING?
> 
> Wow. Cheap parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me, horus, and silver called. maybe john.
Click to expand...

Called what?

I called first.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL FIRST TO THE PARTY.
> 
> SO THAT'S ME AND TRELA.
> 
> 
> TWO MOAR PEOPLE CAN *** LOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> And you didn't get ANYTHING?
> 
> Wow. Cheap parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me, horus, and silver called. maybe john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Called what?
> 
> I called first.
Click to expand...

read the last 10 pages.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have an Animal Crossing Party sometime today if anyone wants to come.
> 
> Right now, I'm still playing Smash because I didn't get anything for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL FIRST TO THE PARTY.
> 
> SO THAT'S ME AND TRELA.
> 
> 
> TWO MOAR PEOPLE CAN *** LOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> And you didn't get ANYTHING?
> 
> Wow. Cheap parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me, horus, and silver called. maybe john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Called what?
> 
> I called first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last 10 pages.
Click to expand...

Didn't say anything.


I already called it. Me and Trela and ___ and ___.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> me, horus, and silver called. maybe john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Called what?
> 
> I called first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last 10 pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say anything.
> 
> 
> I already called it. Me and Trela and ___ and ___.
Click to expand...

liez. Fien you and trela and azila.

Me and silver and horus and john.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Called what?
> 
> I called first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last 10 pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say anything.
> 
> 
> I already called it. Me and Trela and ___ and ___.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. Fien you and trela and azila.
> 
> Me and silver and horus and john.
Click to expand...

Azila can't be on at the same time *censored.1.2*.


And wtf. ONLY 4 PEOPLE *censored.1.2*.

Wait, what are we talking about ACCF?


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Called what?
> 
> I called first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read the last 10 pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say anything.
> 
> 
> I already called it. Me and Trela and ___ and ___.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. Fien you and trela and azila.
> 
> Me and silver and horus and john.
Click to expand...

And ELLY


----------



## cornymikey

we should do ACCF like right now.

Me, elliot, hub and go get azila or someone.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> we should do ACCF like right now.
> 
> Me, elliot, hub and go get azila or someone.


I'll text Trela.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should do ACCF like right now.
> 
> Me, elliot, hub and go get azila or someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll text Trela.
Click to expand...

k. nothings on tv besides that disney fesstival crap.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should do ACCF like right now.
> 
> Me, elliot, hub and go get azila or someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll text Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k. nothings on tv besides that disney fesstival crap.
Click to expand...

And he's not responding.

*waits*


----------



## Elliot

I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD


----------



## iFear

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD


wut u doinz seckz?


----------



## Elliot

iFear said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD
> 
> 
> 
> wut u doinz seckz?
Click to expand...

Shush, Don't tell anyone.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD
> 
> 
> 
> wut u doinz seckz?
Click to expand...

*censored.7.1* elliot


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD
> 
> 
> 
> wut u doinz seckz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.7.1* elliot
Click to expand...

inorite 

nao wut


----------



## Elliot

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna do something with Bdubs soon. D; Maybe later. xD
> 
> 
> 
> wut u doinz seckz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.7.1* elliot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite
> 
> nao wut
Click to expand...

Lmao.


----------



## cornymikey

brawl anyone?


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> brawl anyone?


Join my room.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Join my room.
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Marcus

I'll Brawl soonish, 1hr or so 

Anyone?


----------



## cornymikey

fun stuff.


----------



## Marcus

iFear, I noticed you're new yet you know a lot of people. Who was your first account?

Thanks and corn, do you wanna Brawl later? I have your FC and you have mine from previous matches.


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> iFear, I noticed you're new yet you know a lot of people. Who was your first account?
> 
> Thanks and corn, do you wanna Brawl later? I have your FC and you have mine from previous matches.


if I told you, hed be banned.

Sorry, playing advance wars, CHRISTMAS PRESENTS!


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear, I noticed you're new yet you know a lot of people. Who was your first account?
> 
> Thanks and corn, do you wanna Brawl later? I have your FC and you have mine from previous matches.
> 
> 
> 
> if I told you, hed be banned.
> 
> Sorry, playing advance wars, CHRISTMAS PRESENTS!
Click to expand...

Oh right, kk lol.

Yeh, I would be playing Cod6, if my PS3 didn't have to do a *6hour* update rofl


----------



## Trela

I'm having a party at my house (or Azila's) on AC:CF. It'll most likely happen around 8pm Central Time after I play some Brawl. *Me/Azila, Sarc, Hub, and Mikey will be the first one's allowed in.* As time goes by and other people want to come in, I'll kick some kids out and let them in. I'm ending the party at 10pm though!

Imma get on Brawl at like 7.

EDIT: I have no idea about other Time Zones, guys. Find out on your own!


----------



## Marcus

So, what times are they GMT?


----------



## iFear

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm having a party at my house (or Azila's) on AC:CF. It'll most likely happen around 8pm Central Time after I play some Brawl. *Me/Azila, Sarc, Hub, and Mikey will be the first one's allowed in.* As time goes by and other people want to come in, I'll kick some kids out and let them in. I'm ending the party at 10pm though!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl at like 7.


That would be 9:00pm EST?


----------



## Marcus

No worries, found out 

So that's like 6 hours away right? Well, it'll be about 4am here then so I won't make :/


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a party at my house (or Azila's) on AC:CF. It'll most likely happen around 8pm Central Time after I play some Brawl. *Me/Azila, Sarc, Hub, and Mikey will be the first one's allowed in.* As time goes by and other people want to come in, I'll kick some kids out and let them in. I'm ending the party at 10pm though!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl at like 7.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be 9:00pm EST?
Click to expand...

if it is, I cant make it.


----------



## Doctor

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm having a party at my house (or Azila's) on AC:CF. It'll most likely happen around 8pm Central Time after I play some Brawl. *Me/Azila, Sarc, Hub, and Mikey will be the first one's allowed in.* As time goes by and other people want to come in, I'll kick some kids out and let them in. I'm ending the party at 10pm though!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl at like 7.
> 
> EDIT: I have no idea about other Time Zones, guys. Find out on your own!


Can I come too?


----------



## Trela

How come, Mikey? You got something to do?

I could move it...


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> How come, Mikey? You got something to do?
> 
> I could move it...


wait, maybe. I dont know when Christmas dinner is.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Wait, that's 6 PM for me. I have no idea when dinner is, either. We may eat early since everyone in my house is sick for some reason... I'll have to find out.


----------



## Kirbydlx




----------



## Marcus

Anyone wanna Brawl now? I'm bored and Brawl so happens to be on.


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna Brawl now? I'm bored and Brawl so happens to be on.


ill brawl.


----------



## Marcus

Sure, you host.

I been practicing for a while, but I'll still lose. Getting better though I think


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Sure, you host.
> 
> I been practicing for a while, but I'll still lose. Getting better though I think


k


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you host.
> 
> I been practicing for a while, but I'll still lose. Getting better though I think
> 
> 
> 
> k
Click to expand...

hows MMC? saw your sig. Fun?


----------



## cornymikey

JOIN


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> JOIN


LMAO.


I'll play too.


----------



## Kirbydlx

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> 
> I'll play too.
Click to expand...

sermantopp will win the brawl


----------



## iFear

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> 
> I'll play too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sermantopp will win the brawl
Click to expand...

I lol'ed.

Nah, brah.


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you host.
> 
> I been practicing for a while, but I'll still lose. Getting better though I think
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hows MMC? saw your sig. Fun?
Click to expand...

Yeh thanks, MMC is great.


----------



## Kirbydlx

iFear said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> 
> I'll play too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sermantopp will win the brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
Click to expand...

you not winning?


----------



## Marcus

Guys, I'm hosting again.


----------



## cornymikey

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> 
> I'll play too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sermantopp will win the brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
Click to expand...

I three stocked him. With my side characters.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp will win the brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
Click to expand...

And I raped both of them.


----------



## cornymikey

somethings wrong with my internet. gimme a minute.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I raped both of them.
Click to expand...

you wish.


----------



## Marcus

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I raped both of them.
Click to expand...

And I was gonna win the last game 

Yeh, I need a lot of practice.

I'm hosting again?


----------



## iFear

I can seriously pwn Mike. ;D


----------



## Marcus

Kk, I'll pown you now


----------



## iFear

Hey Lexi, wanna braaaawl with us?


----------



## Marcus

iFear said:
			
		

> Hey Lexi, wanna braaaawl with us?


Yeh, I need somebody challenging to Brawl-these guys are waaayy too easy


----------



## Kirbydlx

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp will win the brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
Click to expand...

wow. you must be a pro at the game


----------



## iFear

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
Click to expand...

LMAO.

If you think he's brawl, wait till' you see Trela.


----------



## Marcus

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
Click to expand...

Bah, I didn't play that well in those games  :gyroidconfused: 
He is good though, I just need to practice.


----------



## cornymikey

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed.
> 
> Nah, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
Click to expand...

hes not very good. no offense.

You seem to not know what air dodging is and you sort of spam.
and Im joining , but youre not letting me in


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not very good. no offense.
> 
> You seem to not know what air dodging is and you sort of spam.
> and Im joining , but youre not letting me in
Click to expand...

I'm gonna host?


----------



## Kirbydlx

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not very good. no offense.
> 
> You seem to not know what air dodging is and you sort of spam.
> and Im joining , but youre not letting me in
Click to expand...

O.O


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you not winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not very good. no offense.
> 
> You seem to not know what air dodging is and you sort of spam.
> and Im joining , but youre not letting me in
Click to expand...

Nope, nobody's joining :/

Refresh page. And yeh, I do suck. I've improved though so imagine how bad I was then lol.

Air dodging? I know what that is... 
:huh:	 
Hey, I don't spam lol


----------



## Kirbydlx

sermantopp said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirbydlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I three stocked him. With my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. you must be a pro at the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes not very good. no offense.
> 
> You seem to not know what air dodging is and you sort of spam.
> and Im joining , but youre not letting me in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nobody's joining :/
> 
> Refresh page. And yeh, I do suck. I've improved though so imagine how bad I was then lol.
> 
> Air dodging? I know what that is... 
:huh:
> Hey, I don't spam lol
Click to expand...

wow u must of been bad


----------



## cornymikey

GGs. Meta Knight is my main.


----------



## Marcus

Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*

It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<


its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<
> 
> 
> 
> its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.
Click to expand...

Oh right, that would explain a lot lol.

I don't get why I suck, you always seem to get the attack in first or the grapple before I grapple


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<
> 
> 
> 
> its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, that would explain a lot lol.
> 
> I don't get why I suck, you always seem to get the attack in first or the grapple before I grapple
Click to expand...

Air dodge. Use shield.

Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.

Learn Advanced techniques.

Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<
> 
> 
> 
> its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, that would explain a lot lol.
> 
> I don't get why I suck, you always seem to get the attack in first or the grapple before I grapple [/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, I understand all of that apart from the one's I've bolded.
> (Goargh, I'm such a noob )
> 
> I don't know how to shield grabs, not that I don't get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<
> 
> 
> 
> its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, that would explain a lot lol.
> 
> I don't get why I suck, you always seem to get the attack in first or the grapple before I grapple [/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, I understand all of that apart from the one's I've bolded.
> (Goargh, I'm such a noob )
> 
> I don't know how to shield grabs, not that I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shield grab is when you hold the shield button and after an attack that leaves an opening, you press 'a' to grab.
> 
> A pivot grab is when you grab in the other direction while running really quickly.
> 
> And DI is when after you get hit by an attack, you just spam a fast aerial attack to stop momentum and it makes you survive longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, that would explain a lot lol.
> 
> I don't get why I suck, you always seem to get the attack in first or the grapple before I grapple [/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, I understand all of that apart from the one's I've bolded.
> (Goargh, I'm such a noob )
> 
> I don't know how to shield grabs, not that I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shield grab is when you hold the shield button and after an attack that leaves an opening, you press 'a' to grab.
> 
> A pivot grab is when you grab in the other direction while running really quickly.
> 
> And DI is when after you get hit by an attack, you just spam a fast aerial attack to stop momentum and it makes you survive longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, I get that now, thanks.
> 
> Last question, how do you dodge say my aura bawl when it's coming at you. Not the shield but when you seem to "hop" out of the way?
> I tried loads of controls but never got it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> kk, I understand all of that apart from the one's I've bolded.
> (Goargh, I'm such a noob )
> 
> I don't know how to shield grabs, not that I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shield grab is when you hold the shield button and after an attack that leaves an opening, you press 'a' to grab.
> 
> A pivot grab is when you grab in the other direction while running really quickly.
> 
> And DI is when after you get hit by an attack, you just spam a fast aerial attack to stop momentum and it makes you survive longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, I get that now, thanks.
> 
> Last question, how do you dodge say my aura bawl when it's coming at you. Not the shield but when you seem to "hop" out of the way?
> I tried loads of controls but never got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shield and down.
> 
> and use shield then right/left to roll.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> Shield grab is when you hold the shield button and after an attack that leaves an opening, you press 'a' to grab.
> 
> A pivot grab is when you grab in the other direction while running really quickly.
> 
> And DI is when after you get hit by an attack, you just spam a fast aerial attack to stop momentum and it makes you survive longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, I get that now, thanks.
> 
> Last question, how do you dodge say my aura bawl when it's coming at you. Not the shield but when you seem to "hop" out of the way?
> I tried loads of controls but never got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shield and down.
> 
> and use shield then right/left to roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, thanks.
> 
> Want to Brawl again for 10 mins? I can try and use what you taught me lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

sermantopp said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> shield and down.
> 
> and use shield then right/left to roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk, thanks.
> 
> Want to Brawl again for 10 mins? I can try and use what you taught me lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, playing advance wars. Just practice on cpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[/quote/b]]Air dodge. Use shield.[/b]
> 
> Dont stick to ground attacks. Jump.
> 
> Learn Advanced techniques.
> 
> *Shield Grabs, pivot grabs, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kk, thanks.
> 
> Want to Brawl again for 10 mins? I can try and use what you taught me lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, playing advance wars. Just practice on cpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk (sets CPU for level 1)
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!


We start ACCF after Brawl?

AND YOU BRAWL WITH US TOO.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFear said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> We start ACCF after Brawl?
> 
> AND YOU BRAWL WITH US TOO.
Click to expand...

Dude, I'm freaking tired, I've been playing Rock band for like 3 or 4 hours.. I feel numb and sore..


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> We start ACCF after Brawl?
> 
> AND YOU BRAWL WITH US TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm freaking tired, I've been playing Rock band for like 3 or 4 hours.. I feel numb and sore..
Click to expand...

WHO CARES AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANCE AT BEATING SOMEONE.

JOIN DAMMIT.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFear said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> We start ACCF after Brawl?
> 
> AND YOU BRAWL WITH US TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm freaking tired, I've been playing Rock band for like 3 or 4 hours.. I feel numb and sore..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO CARES AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANCE AT BEATING SOMEONE.
> 
> JOIN DAMMIT.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you'll beat me... I DONT CARE!!! BTW I'm busy ugh, I'm on another website too!! AND IM DOING SOMETHIN!!


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's playing Brawl, if anyone wants to play join his room! And BTW peoples that are partying on AC with meh and Trela, instead of it starting after Trela is done playing Brawl.. Anyways, just got back from playing Rock Band 2!! MOST FUN GAME EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> We start ACCF after Brawl?
> 
> AND YOU BRAWL WITH US TOO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm freaking tired, I've been playing Rock band for like 3 or 4 hours.. I feel numb and sore..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO CARES AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANCE AT BEATING SOMEONE.
> 
> JOIN DAMMIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you'll beat me... I DONT CARE!!! BTW I'm busy ugh, I'm on another website too!! AND IM DOING SOMETHIN!!
Click to expand...

....fgt. D:<


----------



## Kirbydlx

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the whole of that was *censored 3.6*
> 
> It's only when I come out of MMC that I realise how bad I am, I beat most people there lol  >_<
> 
> 
> 
> its ok, I'm the 2nd best brawler on this site.
Click to expand...

whoah really?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFear said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm freaking tired, I've been playing Rock band for like 3 or 4 hours.. I feel numb and sore..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO CARES AT LEAST I HAVE A CHANCE AT BEATING SOMEONE.
> 
> JOIN DAMMIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you'll beat me... I DONT CARE!!! BTW I'm busy ugh, I'm on another website too!! AND IM DOING SOMETHIN!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....fgt. D:<
Click to expand...

??? err w/e that means... SHUT UP!!


----------



## iFear

Now what?


----------



## Elliot

I want to brawl someone D;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hub do you have my friend code for animal crossing?


----------



## iFear

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub do you have my friend code for animal crossing?


Yes. Yes he does.


----------



## Trela

Your Animal's name is Dan, right? If so, then BOOM! You may come to my HQ whenever you want!

Btw, funny games on Brawl. My Sonic sucks!


----------



## Elliot

I might come later. If thats okay? ;O
To AC:CF.


----------



## Trela

Sure, bud! I'll get you my FC in a sec.

Also, Dan = wimp.

EDIT: 2621-6966-8877 city Houston name Azila. You may come whenever!


----------



## Elliot

Kay, i'll be setting my ac:cf for now.


----------



## cornymikey

oh, add me trela too! I will probably come in 30 minutes. Cant wait.

And yes kirbydlx or whatever the mof0 is your name, check the tbt brawl rankings.


----------



## iFear

Wtf Trela?


----------



## Trela

Hub: You may come again. Crumpets!

Mikey: You may come whenever your ready! Sweet!

KLC: *bans from Trela's town forever*


----------



## cornymikey

cool, im waiting for my dad to finish watching poker.


----------



## cornymikey

COMING


----------



## Doctor

Can I  come Trela?


----------



## iFear

Doctor said:
			
		

> Can I  come Trela?


MIKEYS TOWN.


WHAT'S YOUR FC


----------



## cornymikey

ok, its over. FUN STUFF.
seriously though. 
WE MUST DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## Trela

Lol that was really good stuff today.

Hamus!

I'll make sure it happens again, but with John/Horus/Silver/Sarc next time!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol that was really good stuff today.
> 
> Hamus!
> 
> I'll make sure it happens again, but with John/Horus/Silver/Sarc next time!


yah, hopefully.

DODODOODODOODOOOODOODODODODO


----------



## Doctor

I think I'm going to start training with wolf, I need John  to teach me his ways.


----------



## Elliot

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: You may come again. Crumpets!
> 
> Mikey: You may come whenever your ready! Sweet!
> 
> KLC: *bans from Trela's town forever*


Gasp, D;. Lucky you guys have wii speak/ USB Keyboard, I want to type faster, it'll be more fun ;DDD


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub: You may come again. Crumpets!
> 
> Mikey: You may come whenever your ready! Sweet!
> 
> KLC: *bans from Trela's town forever*
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp, D;. Lucky you guys have wii speak/ USB Keyboard, I want to type faster, it'll be more fun ;DDD
Click to expand...

why were you banned? lol

what I did, was I disconnected the keyboard for my computer.


----------



## Elliot

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub: You may come again. Crumpets!
> 
> Mikey: You may come whenever your ready! Sweet!
> 
> KLC: *bans from Trela's town forever*
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp, D;. Lucky you guys have wii speak/ USB Keyboard, I want to type faster, it'll be more fun ;DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why were you banned? lol
> 
> what I did, was I disconnected the keyboard for my computer.
Click to expand...

Long story.


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub: You may come again. Crumpets!
> 
> Mikey: You may come whenever your ready! Sweet!
> 
> KLC: *bans from Trela's town forever*
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp, D;. Lucky you guys have wii speak/ USB Keyboard, I want to type faster, it'll be more fun ;DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why were you banned? lol
> 
> what I did, was I disconnected the keyboard for my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long story.
Click to expand...

apparently you were perverted? lmao


----------



## cornymikey

SILVER! YOURE PLAYING ACCF LATER
AND BRAWL ME NAO.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SILVER! YOURE PLAYING ACCF LATER
> AND BRAWL ME NAO.


I call playing it again.

Lmfao.

You were shocked I didn't leave.

AND TRELA SOUNDS BRITISH. IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## Doctor

Brawl anyone? I need to try my *censored.2.0* Wolf.


----------



## Elliot

Lmao He does sound british D;


----------



## Doctor

I found my minicontroller.


----------



## iFear

Doctor said:
			
		

> I found my minicontroller.


ur wut


----------



## andyisjudo

Doctor said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone? I need to try my *censored.2.0* Wolf.


Hey doctor i would like to brawl u


----------



## Elliot

I might come to Doctor.


----------



## andyisjudo

Wanna brawl knight?


----------



## John102

Alright, this tourney needs to get moving again....


----------



## Josh

John I will have to play my match on Tuesday as I am on holiday, Too bad I didn't bring my wii.


----------



## John102

The JJ said:
			
		

> John I will have to play my match on Tuesday as I am on holiday, Too bad I didn't bring my wii.


Since you're in the losers bracket that's acceptable, I'm still trying to get the winners bracket to do their matches ;~;


----------



## andyisjudo

W8 im facing the jj right


----------



## Josh

Phew Okay, I will do my match when I get straight back.


----------



## Doctor

Ok what's your FC Judo?


----------



## andyisjudo

Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok what's your FC Judo?


Well i told u but FC:3867-3811-2442


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what's your FC Judo?
> 
> 
> 
> Well i told u but FC:3867-3811-2442
Click to expand...

Hey doctor why isn't working?


----------



## cornymikey

illl play you doctor or/and judo.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> illl play you doctor or/and judo.


Well after we play then u can join


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illl play you doctor or/and judo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after we play then u can join
Click to expand...

did you host?

and youre playing right now?

Come on, FFA.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illl play you doctor or/and judo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after we play then u can join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you host?
> 
> and youre playing right now?
> 
> Come on, FFA.
Click to expand...

W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?


AND YES FFA


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illl play you doctor or/and judo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after we play then u can join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you host?
> 
> and youre playing right now?
> 
> Come on, FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?
> 
> 
> AND YES FFA
Click to expand...

Well im not playing right now doctor is playing someone else


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illl play you doctor or/and judo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after we play then u can join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you host?
> 
> and youre playing right now?
> 
> Come on, FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?
> 
> 
> AND YES FFA
Click to expand...

im not online right now...

Fine, ill host and when Doctor becomes active again he can join my game. I'll add him now.

K?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> illl play you doctor or/and judo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after we play then u can join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you host?
> 
> and youre playing right now?
> 
> Come on, FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?
> 
> 
> AND YES FFA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not online right now...
> 
> Fine, ill host and when Doctor becomes active again he can join my game. I'll add him now.
> 
> K?
Click to expand...

KK deal but i need ur fc 

mine is FC:3867-3811-2442


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> did you host?
> 
> and youre playing right now?
> 
> Come on, FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?
> 
> 
> AND YES FFA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not online right now...
> 
> Fine, ill host and when Doctor becomes active again he can join my game. I'll add him now.
> 
> K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK deal but i need ur fc
> 
> mine is FC:3867-3811-2442
Click to expand...

weve played already...

you deleted me?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> W8 i thought i joined ur guys game?
> 
> 
> AND YES FFA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not online right now...
> 
> Fine, ill host and when Doctor becomes active again he can join my game. I'll add him now.
> 
> K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK deal but i need ur fc
> 
> mine is FC:3867-3811-2442
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve played already...
> 
> you deleted me?
Click to expand...

NO

i never added you 

Also the only time i played you was wen i was over bcb's house


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> im not online right now...
> 
> Fine, ill host and when Doctor becomes active again he can join my game. I'll add him now.
> 
> K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK deal but i need ur fc
> 
> mine is FC:3867-3811-2442
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve played already...
> 
> you deleted me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO
> 
> i never added you
> 
> Also the only time i played you was wen i was over bcb's house
Click to expand...

oh yeah, your own brawl.

well, my fc is in spoiler. Going online now.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> KK deal but i need ur fc
> 
> mine is FC:3867-3811-2442
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve played already...
> 
> you deleted me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO
> 
> i never added you
> 
> Also the only time i played you was wen i was over bcb's house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, your own brawl.
> 
> well, my fc is in spoiler. Going online now.
Click to expand...

KK i added you 


now u have to add me


----------



## cornymikey

k hold on


----------



## andyisjudo

NO johns BUt i am using the wii remote and knunckuk


----------



## cornymikey

lol k. chain grabs ftw.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lol k. chain grabs ftw.


Brawl later? I know you just brawled so, Imma give you a break, but LATER!


----------



## Trela

Me and Alecks are confused, John. Am I playing him or Icarus?

And so much for Trela the Texan!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Me and Alecks are confused, John. Am I playing him or Icarus?
> 
> And so much for Trela the Texan!


You're playing Alecks, I posted somewhere a while ago that I made a mistake to the bracket, and that Alecks was suppose to be the winner.


----------



## Elliot

Corny, What advance wars do you have fo DS?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lol k. chain grabs ftw.


Hey do you wanna do something 


Lets see who can get under fd with luige just put 99 stock


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey john want to join me and cornymikey


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey john want to join me and cornymikey


Nah, playing pogeymonz right noa ^.^ 

Besides, I'm more of a 1 on 1 person anyway...


----------



## cornymikey

aswwww you left


----------



## iFear

HORUS WIFI WITH US ON AC WITH TRELA AND ME AND MIKEY


----------



## Horus

Are you guys on right now?


----------



## andyisjudo

iFear said:
			
		

> HORUS WIFI WITH US ON AC WITH TRELA AND ME AND MIKEY


huh wat game and wat about me


----------



## Doctor

Remember Hub's nubz?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SILVER! YOURE PLAYING ACCF LATER
> AND BRAWL ME NAO.


You're not the boss of me  <_<


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey silver wanna brawl?


----------



## iFear

It would appear he does not.


----------



## cornymikey

come on silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

Chocolate!


----------



## cornymikey

SERIOUSLY.

you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.


Meh.  T_T


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  T_T
Click to expand...

so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.

hurry before I find a match for call of duty.


----------



## cornymikey

too late.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.
> 
> hurry before I find a match for call of duty.
Click to expand...

*Waits*

*Taps foot*

Found a match yet?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.
> 
> hurry before I find a match for call of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Taps foot*
> 
> Found a match yet?
Click to expand...

wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> you dont even know if your ness can beat my mario.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.
> 
> hurry before I find a match for call of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Taps foot*
> 
> Found a match yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.
Click to expand...

*waits*

*yawns*

Found another one yet?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.
> 
> hurry before I find a match for call of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Taps foot*
> 
> Found a match yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> Found another one yet?
Click to expand...

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
itll take about 2 hours before i find another one. Lets play in the meantime. COME ON. Too scared to get destroyed before our eventual tourney match?


----------



## iFear

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so yes? come on. youre not even Mario karting. and hub'll join too.
> 
> hurry before I find a match for call of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Taps foot*
> 
> Found a match yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> Found another one yet?
Click to expand...

C'mon Silver.

Don't be a *looks up british insults*.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Taps foot*
> 
> Found a match yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> Found another one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> itll take about 2 hours before i find another one. Lets play in the meantime. COME ON. Too scared to get destroyed before our eventual tourney match?
Click to expand...

No.

MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl


----------



## iFear

C'mon Silver.


Don't be a bloke.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wait, I got D/Ced. YES! LETS PLAY NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> Found another one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> itll take about 2 hours before i find another one. Lets play in the meantime. COME ON. Too scared to get destroyed before our eventual tourney match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl
Click to expand...

youre not even playing MKW. >_>

and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> C'mon Silver.
> 
> 
> Don't be a bloke.


lmao


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *yawns*
> 
> Found another one yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> itll take about 2 hours before i find another one. Lets play in the meantime. COME ON. Too scared to get destroyed before our eventual tourney match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
Click to expand...

How do you know?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> itll take about 2 hours before i find another one. Lets play in the meantime. COME ON. Too scared to get destroyed before our eventual tourney match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...

because you have time to reply every single time.

COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
Click to expand...

How do you know that I'm not in a GV2 tourney and every race is under a minute?


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> MKWii > Brawl Tourney > Other gaming stuff > Casual Brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
Click to expand...

KK.

I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...


Silver, you like the fat ones?











































....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that I'm not in a GV2 tourney and every race is under a minute?
Click to expand...

a wut?
I found a match. brb.


----------



## Silverstorms

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> youre not even playing MKW. >_>
> 
> and hubs here. We can play ACCF too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK.
> 
> I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...
> 
> 
> Silver, you like the fat ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.
Click to expand...

....

*Reports multiple accounts*


----------



## Doctor

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK.
> 
> I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...
> 
> 
> Silver, you like the fat ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> *Reports multiple accounts*
Click to expand...

Now, now don't be a Rockman.


----------



## iFear

Doctor said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK.
> 
> I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...
> 
> 
> Silver, you like the fat ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> *Reports multiple accounts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now don't be a Rockman.
Click to expand...

He's rock shaped man. So what?

But seriously, Silver, braaawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

Doctor said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> because you have time to reply every single time.
> 
> COME ON. HUB GET OVER HERE AND USE YOUR CONVINCING POWERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KK.
> 
> I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...
> 
> 
> Silver, you like the fat ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> *Reports multiple accounts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now don't be a Rockman.
Click to expand...

But Rockman > Hub teh nub


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> KK.
> 
> I'll pm him some British Porn. That should do the trick...
> 
> 
> Silver, you like the fat ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jk. ;D But seriously, cmon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> *Reports multiple accounts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now don't be a Rockman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Rockman > Hub teh nub
Click to expand...

back, beyotch. And I want to play AGAIN. COME ON. I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THAT GV PRIX CRAP.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *Reports multiple accounts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now don't be a Rockman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Rockman > Hub teh nub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back, beyotch. And I want to play AGAIN. COME ON. I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THAT GV PRIX CRAP.
Click to expand...

I've done it before. It was weird.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now don't be a Rockman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Rockman > Hub teh nub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back, beyotch. And I want to play AGAIN. COME ON. I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THAT GV PRIX CRAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done it before. It was weird.
Click to expand...

dont even know what youre talking about, but seriously, brawl?

I'll pay you 500 tbt bells.


----------



## cornymikey

finally, johns here.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But Rockman > Hub teh nub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back, beyotch. And I want to play AGAIN. COME ON. I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THAT GV PRIX CRAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done it before. It was weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont even know what youre talking about, but seriously, brawl?
> 
> I'll pay you 500 tbt bells.
Click to expand...

I dun needs your moneyz.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> finally, johns here.


wat

*doesn't want to read last 20 pages of spam*


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> back, beyotch. And I want to play AGAIN. COME ON. I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THAT GV PRIX CRAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done it before. It was weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont even know what youre talking about, but seriously, brawl?
> 
> I'll pay you 500 tbt bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dun needs your moneyz.
Click to expand...

I hate your guts. But I will love them if you brawl me.

WE can do FFA or ACCF! Hub, me, john, silver.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, johns here.
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> *doesn't want to read last 20 pages of spam*
Click to expand...

help me convince silver to brawl.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, johns here.
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> *doesn't want to read last 20 pages of spam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> help me convince silver to brawl.
Click to expand...

Silver lets play pokemon.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, johns here.
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> *doesn't want to read last 20 pages of spam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> help me convince silver to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lets play pokemon.
Click to expand...

LOL
I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, johns here.
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> *doesn't want to read last 20 pages of spam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> help me convince silver to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lets play pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
Click to expand...

Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> help me convince silver to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver lets play pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
Click to expand...

wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silver lets play pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
Click to expand...

I have three including this one, but I'm soft resetting for one with decent IV's


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silver lets play pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
Click to expand...

Your mum is lame.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three including this one, but I'm soft resetting for one with decent IV's
Click to expand...

LAME. The one I use has really good IVs like 22 in almost everything, but it doesnt have hidden power ice..


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> I'll play pokemon with you. I'm bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mum is lame.
Click to expand...

shut it and brawl me. You dont even want to do ACCF?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh, I'm actually trying to decide whether to keep a zapdos or not, I'm playin firered atm, I was gonna shoddy with him. Besides, I can't connect to the internet anymore with my DS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three including this one, but I'm soft resetting for one with decent IV's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LAME. The one I use has really good IVs like 22 in almost everything, but it doesnt have hidden power ice..
Click to expand...

In game, don't even try to get a certain hidden power, it's useless, I've tried with porygon Z, never works.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wtf... shoddy is lame. I'll give you a zapdos. I literally have 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three including this one, but I'm soft resetting for one with decent IV's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LAME. The one I use has really good IVs like 22 in almost everything, but it doesnt have hidden power ice..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In game, don't even try to get a certain hidden power, it's useless, I've tried with porygon Z, never works.
Click to expand...

lol, and the power is always low when you get it. >_.>


found cod match


----------



## iFear

Brawl--->ACCF--->Pokemon


How this happen.


----------



## Elliot

Brawl anyone? D; Someone *censored.3.0*ing answer -_-


----------



## John102

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone? D; Someone *censored.3.0*ing answer -_-


no u


----------



## Elliot

John102 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone? D; Someone *censored.3.0*ing answer -_-
> 
> 
> 
> no u
Click to expand...

Me sad, *walks away*


----------



## cornymikey

john, one on one?


----------



## cornymikey

heey, azila.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Here's my response, Mikey: "Hi there!"

Here's Trela's response: "What's up, buddy? Don't spam greetings in this thread!"


----------



## cornymikey

Azila said:
			
		

> Here's my response, Mikey: "Hi there!"
> 
> Here's Trela's response: "What's up, buddy? Don't spam greetings in this thread!"


lol, is trela there?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

No he watches my post, all the time.. And he also said he's getting on AC in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Doctor

Azila said:
			
		

> No he watches my post, all the time.. And he also said he's getting on AC in about 30 minutes.


Tell him I want to come. >:C


----------



## iFear

So, Trela, me and Mikey are coming.


Anyone else?


----------



## Doctor

iFear said:
			
		

> So, Trela, me and Mikey are coming.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


*ahem* Doctor points gun to Ben's head.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> So, Trela, me and Mikey are coming.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


doc.


----------



## cornymikey

we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.


----------



## Doctor

Well I need his FC. .-.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela's gone now xD! But err I have no idea about the plans.. Btw Doc man, do you have a wiispeak?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.


REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!


----------



## cornymikey

too late john. *sees post*


----------



## Doctor

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela's gone now xD! But err I have no idea about the plans.. Btw Doc man, do you have a wiispeak?


I do... but I don't like using it.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!
Click to expand...

wut


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
Click to expand...

nvm...

I HATE YOU ALL!


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm...
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL!
Click to expand...

We (bro)love you too.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm...
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL!
Click to expand...

you wanna play?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be there! cept I might have to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER THE SCHEDULE MIKE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm...
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna play?
Click to expand...

lol, nah.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm...
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, nah.
Click to expand...

mof0


----------



## cornymikey

trela, brawl before ACCF?


----------



## Trela

Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!

I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Doctor, here's my sister's AC:CF FC: 2621-6966-8877 city Houston name Azila.
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!


awwww, k. I'll come after this call of duty match.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!


I call 1 on 1 after you play AC.


----------



## Doctor

So just add Azila?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!
> 
> 
> 
> I call 1 on 1 after you play AC.
Click to expand...

no, I call. 

we can do FFA. and why didnt you brawl me? >_>


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> So just add Azila?


yes


----------



## Doctor

Okay, I added her. Mine's below my avatar.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!


:O

I can come right? I have no idea if you had a party last night, but my internet blew up so I couldn't get on. It works now though, obviously.


----------



## cornymikey

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> I can come right? I have no idea if you had a party last night, but my internet blew up so I couldn't get on. It works now though, obviously.
Click to expand...

well, me, hub, and doctor are playing, so maybe you could come if hub doesnt show up.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor, FC's going to be next to my Avatar!
> 
> I'm getting AC started! I'm also going to play some Brawl right after!
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> I can come right? I have no idea if you had a party last night, but my internet blew up so I couldn't get on. It works now though, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, me, hub, and doctor are playing, so maybe you could come if hub doesnt show up.
Click to expand...

Oh, lol. Yeah, let me know if Hub doesn't come and I'll jump on.


----------



## Trela

Sarc! It's about time! Get out of yo' neighborhood and come to mine!

*opens gates*

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJj_5EZyi34


----------



## cornymikey

asdhskdfjajkdha
RYUDO


----------



## Doctor

RYUDO. *brogasm*


----------



## John102

HOLLY *censored.2.0* RYUDO IS HERE! EVERYONE SAY HI!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Sarc! It's about time! Get out of yo' neighborhood and come to mine!
> 
> *opens gates*
> 
> Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJj_5EZyi34


*censored.3.0*, I just remembered I can't.

The stupid internet service dude had wirless routers that didn't work, so he just gave us a wired one until tomorrow.

Looks like I'll have to come tomorrow, when they give us a wireless router again. Roar.


----------



## iFear

HOLY SHI- RYUDO!

YOU NEVER ANSWER MY TEXTS. GSFDGF


----------



## John102

lol, look at the shout box


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

John102 said:
			
		

> HOLLY *censored.2.0* RYUDO IS HERE! EVERYONE SAY HI!


Aghhhhhhhhhhhh.
Was quoting mikey but I hit some wrong key on my new laptop and it closed the window.....
Damn flat keyboard.


----------



## iFear

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLY *censored.2.0* RYUDO IS HERE! EVERYONE SAY HI!
> 
> 
> 
> Aghhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Was quoting mikey but I hit some wrong key on my new laptop and it closed the window.....
> Damn flat keyboard.
Click to expand...

ANSWER MY TEXTS YOU FGT.


----------



## Doctor

Things you need to know:

iFear is Hub.
I'm AverageSean
Trela is the first Texan/British breed on TBT.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLY *censored.2.0* RYUDO IS HERE! EVERYONE SAY HI!
> 
> 
> 
> Aghhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Was quoting mikey but I hit some wrong key on my new laptop and it closed the window.....
> Damn flat keyboard.
Click to expand...

lololololol

It's going to be a change using a computer isn't it?


----------



## iFear

Doctor said:
			
		

> Things you need to know:
> 
> iFear is not Hub.
> I'm AverageSean
> Trela is the first Texan/British breed on TBT.


DAMN IT SHEAN


----------



## Doctor

yoyoyo Trela, add me yo dawg.


----------



## Trela

Sarc: All righty 

Ryudo: Get out! Lurker! 

I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...


----------



## Doctor

iFear said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things you need to know:
> 
> iFear is not Hub.
> I'm AverageSean
> Trela is the first Texan/British breed on TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN IT SHEAN
Click to expand...

DAMNIT BEEN.


----------



## iFear

Trela said:
			
		

> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...


Wasn't a wumbo cumbo though.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Trela said:
			
		

> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...


Tomorrow for sure! <small>If the internet dude actually has a working router...</small>

-runs off to go finish watching Revenge of the Fallen-


----------



## iFear

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow for sure! <small>If the internet dude actually has a working router...</small>
> 
> -runs off to go finish watching Revenge of the Fallen-
Click to expand...

Can I tell you the end?


----------



## Doctor

iFear said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow for sure! <small>If the internet dude actually has a working router...</small>
> 
> -runs off to go finish watching Revenge of the Fallen-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I tell you the end?
Click to expand...

SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE!


----------



## Trela

Hopefully. I miss the old days with the other TTC'ers!

Mikey? Doc? Get in here! Hub's killing me!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

iFear said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow for sure! <small>If the internet dude actually has a working router...</small>
> 
> -runs off to go finish watching Revenge of the Fallen-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I tell you the end?
Click to expand...

I've seen it like five times, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc: All righty
> 
> Ryudo: Get out! Lurker!
> 
> I guess no one saw how amazing the Team Combo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow for sure! <small>If the internet dude actually has a working router...</small>
> 
> -runs off to go finish watching Revenge of the Fallen-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I tell you the end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE!
Click to expand...

VOLDEMORT  KILLS HARRY!


----------



## Doctor

Trela said:
			
		

> Hopefully. I miss the old days with the other TTC'ers!
> 
> Mikey? Doc? Get in here! Hub's killing me!


Have you added me yet?


----------



## Doctor

k, I'm coming.


----------



## cornymikey

dinner, then ACCF


----------



## cornymikey

still going? im coming in 5 min


----------



## Trela

Yepyep! Though me and Hub are going to play Brawl in like 15 minutes :I

Come!


----------



## andyisjudo

hey trela can i also come


----------



## cornymikey

*censored.3.0*!
getting on brawl.


----------



## Doctor

Who wanna help test my race I made? Nevermind. :\


----------



## cornymikey

trela killed by toon link and link combo.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> trela killed by toon ]CAN I BRAWL NOA?


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trela killed by toon ]CAN I BRAWL NOA?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey john wanna brawl with me?
Click to expand...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

GOD I wish my wireless router was working right now. ><


----------



## cornymikey

trela join johna gain.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> trela join johna gain.


Hey mikey let me join


----------



## cornymikey

gah, lag at the 1 vs 1. Idk why. >_>


----------



## iFear

Blah.


----------



## cornymikey

SILVER! BRAWL!

ITS THE MORNING! COME ON.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SILVER! BRAWL!
> 
> ITS THE MORNING! COME ON.


I wanna join.


----------



## cornymikey

how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.


I'm magical.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm magical.
Click to expand...

OUT HAXXOR.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm magical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT HAXXOR.
Click to expand...

But my mommy told me I was spehchuel.


----------



## cornymikey

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm magical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT HAXXOR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But my mommy told me I was spehchuel.
Click to expand...

liez. go get silver over here.


----------



## iFear

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell are you even posting,but it says youre offline. hax.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm magical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT HAXXOR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But my mommy told me I was spehchuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. go get silver over here.
Click to expand...

fgsfdgsfdgsd


You go.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay, I got Hub's account banned


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yay, I got Hub's account banned


lmao, you jerk.

Stop it. and brawl me and hub. Hes made another account already.


----------



## cornymikey

BRAWL NOW!


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm guessing his new account is Snowstorm, because that was the name of the track in his sig.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm guessing his new account is Snowstorm, because that was the name of the track in his sig.


lol, you obviously saw him.

BRAWL? IM PLAYING ADVANCE WARS AND ITS TOO DAMN HARD.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela said that he's thinking about not letting Hub join any of his brawl tournaments anymore. AND might also stop playing AC:CF with Hub.. xD


----------



## cornymikey

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela said that he's thinking about not letting Hub join any of his brawl tournaments anymore. AND might also stop playing AC:CF with Hub.. xD


lol why?

tell him to come post and brawl me and silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said that he's thinking about not letting Hub join any of his brawl tournaments anymore. AND might also stop playing AC:CF with Hub.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> lol why?
> 
> tell him to come post and brawl me and silver.
Click to expand...

SO I CAN REPORT HIM AGAIN!


----------



## Elliot

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela said that he's thinking about not letting Hub join any of his brawl tournaments anymore. AND might also stop playing AC:CF with Hub.. xD


AND IM ALLOWED TO COME :<


----------



## Doctor

ALERT

lol I know where he got his username from. B)


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey silver can i brawl with you?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Doctor said:
			
		

> ALERT
> 
> lol I know where he got his username from. B)


How did you not know that? Lol

Knight, you're smart, yeah you're coming :/ NOT


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey does anyone wanna brawl me?


----------



## Elliot

Azila said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALERT
> 
> lol I know where he got his username from. B)
> 
> 
> 
> How did you not know that? Lol
> 
> Knight, you're smart, yeah you're coming :/ NOT
Click to expand...

Gasp :<


----------



## cornymikey

elliots cool...


----------



## cornymikey

john, brawl?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, brawl?


Sorry, not atm, I'm suppose to be doing housework...which I'll do.....eventually....


----------



## cornymikey

CRAP
hub was gonna play too


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> CRAP
> hub was gonna play too


Lol Hub, funny kid. Let's see, how many accounts has he had?

The fallen, iFear, Azn, Snow-oops


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP
> hub was gonna play too
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub, funny kid. Let's see, how many accounts has he had?
> 
> The fallen, iFear, Azn, Snow-oops
Click to expand...

You forgot Hub12.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP
> hub was gonna play too
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hub, funny kid. Let's see, how many accounts has he had?
> 
> The fallen, iFear, Azn, Snow-oops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Hub12.
Click to expand...

I meant alternates.


----------



## Horus

Heh, none of my accounts got banned yet 

coughSacredFirecough


----------



## andyisjudo

Any1 wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

someone brawl?


----------



## Horus

I guess I will Mikey, I need to keep up with Brawl

All  UU though!


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> I guess I will Mikey, I need to keep up with Brawl
> 
> All  UU though!


k
this is not pogeymonz.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will Mikey, I need to keep up with Brawl
> 
> All  UU though!
> 
> 
> 
> k
> this is not pogeymonz.
Click to expand...

Both have Tiers noob


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Internet is back up. I can Brawl or CF with anyone who wants to. -cough-LisaorAlbet-cough-


----------



## Deleted User

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Internet is back up. I can Brawl or CF with anyone who wants to. -cough-LisaorAlbet-cough-


Albet.

Nice.

Join Mikey. o:

DAMMIT I POSTED.


----------



## Trela

Hub, I hope you saw what I said about you.

I'll get on AC sometime today. I don't think I'll Brawl though.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wow Hub...

Anyways, Lexi, sorry it took so long to ask (Trela was on for like 60 years) but, I wanted to ask if you wanted to play AC:CF with meh.. It's been awhile sense we've played together. I'm not sure if Trela is gonna be with me, he might come later. Ok, just asking if ya wanna play .


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sorry for double posting. 

If anyone else would like to come to my town you're welcome, my gates are ready and open. Except Hub and Knight DX..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Sorry for double posting.
> 
> If anyone else would like to come to my town you're welcome, my gates are ready and open. Except Hub and Knight DX..


I can come ASAP. -has to help clean house-

ROAR.

@Hub (I'm guessing):I meant Albert ya know. I hope you know what a freaking typo is. -____-


----------



## Deleted User

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, I hope you saw what I said about you.
> 
> I'll get on AC sometime today. I don't think I'll Brawl though.


WHY DO YOU HATE HIM.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for double posting.
> 
> If anyone else would like to come to my town you're welcome, my gates are ready and open. Except Hub and Knight DX..
> 
> 
> 
> I can come ASAP. -has to help clean house-
> 
> ROAR.
> 
> @Hub (I'm guessing):I meant Albert ya know. I hope you know what a freaking typo is. -____-
Click to expand...

Lol, I was freaking out whenever I saw your post, I didn't fully read it... I had my gates closed to edit something, and I thought you were waiting XP and LOL @ Hub.. And snowstorm... YOU ARE HIM! We all know there's no point of hiding it..


----------



## andyisjudo

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl?


Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?


----------



## andyisjudo

Azila said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
Click to expand...

Well i dont have AC sry


----------



## Deleted User

Azila said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
Click to expand...

I WOULD.

BUT I CAN'T.

BECAUSE SOMEONE WON'T TELL ME WHAT I DID.


----------



## andyisjudo

Snowstorm said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULD.
> 
> BUT I CAN'T.
> 
> BECAUSE SOMEONE WON'T TELL ME WHAT I DID.
Click to expand...

Maby cause u got banned on ur hub12 acc


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Anyways, nvm then Judo.. Alright, I'm gonna play Rock band with brothers for a little...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
Click to expand...

I can get on after dinner if you want to. You'll have to wait like, 30 minutes to an hour. ><

So get off Rockband and respond to this post if you can! x3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get on after dinner if you want to. You'll have to wait like, 30 minutes to an hour. ><
> 
> So get off Rockband and respond to this post if you can! x3
Click to expand...

Alright that's good.. We postpomed playing rock band till tomorrow xD! Albert's on melee ughh.. So wait are you saying you can play now or after dinner?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nty, but do you wanna play AC:CF with me and Lexi..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get on after dinner if you want to. You'll have to wait like, 30 minutes to an hour. ><
> 
> So get off Rockband and respond to this post if you can! x3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright that's good.. We postpomed playing rock band till tomorrow xD! Albert's on melee ughh.. So wait are you saying you can play now or after dinner?
Click to expand...

After dinner. >.< If I got on now, it would be for like, thirty seconds. lol.


----------



## Elliot

:< I  saw your AC:CF info Trela 
lmao. Silly me


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Um, ok then.. Anyways Lexi, please tell me when you're able to play, thanxz!


----------



## John102

Lol, Hub got banned again. Maybe he should just stay away from TBT for a while LIKE YOU'RE *censored.3.0*ING SUPPOSE TO WHEN YOU'RE BANNED!

anywho, brawl anyone?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Um, ok then.. Anyways Lexi, please tell me when you're able to play, thanxz!


Is now okay?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yeh Lexi..

And LOOOLOLOLOLl poor Hub.. I bet you a billion dollars he's gonna make another account on TBT! Just watch man, just watch... *Watches*


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, Hub got banned again. Maybe he should just stay away from TBT for a while LIKE YOU'RE *censored.3.0*ING SUPPOSE TO WHEN YOU'RE BANNED!
> 
> anywho, brawl anyone?


The mods here are awesome. They work so fast  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## cornymikey

stop reporting hub, seriously. He will not stop making accounts, so youre just fulfilling absolutely nothing by reporting him. god, who cares if he makes different accounts. >_>


----------



## cornymikey

TRELA BRAWL?


----------



## Trela

Believe me, I care.

Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.

Not ONE.

Mikey: Not yet.


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey mikey wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.


its just like hub posting... I dont see much problem with it, in my view.
And Hub12 will be unbanned at like Jan 20 something I think.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> its just like hub posting... I dont see much problem with it, in my view.
> And Hub12 will be unbanned at like Jan 20 something I think.
Click to expand...

MKEY lets brawl


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> its just like hub posting... I dont see much problem with it, in my view.
> And Hub12 will be unbanned at like Jan 20 something I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MKEY lets brawl
Click to expand...

oh sorry, still there?


----------



## cornymikey

judo, ill make a game, join when youre ready


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> judo, ill make a game, join when youre ready


KK


----------



## John102

Aihgt, I need these people to tell me the results of their matches, if you haven't brawled, brawl today or I'm advancing the person who I think would win.

Knightlordco vs Doctor

Alecks vs Trela

Paladin vs Horus


----------



## andyisjudo

Mikey make room


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Aihgt, I need these people to tell me the results of their matches, if you haven't brawled, brawl today or I'm advancing the person who I think would win.
> 
> Knightlordco vs Doctor
> 
> Alecks vs Trela
> 
> Paladin vs Horus


John just give me the win


----------



## John102

Judo, you're not even on that list.....


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Judo, you're not even on that list.....


I know im just saying lol


----------



## cornymikey

HUB!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HUB!


Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB!
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

ya *censored.4.0*

ill go online


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB!
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya *censored.4.0*
> 
> ill go online
Click to expand...

k

*goes online too*


----------



## cornymikey

wait, i cant. At 4:00


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, i cant. At 4:00


I make a room THEN you tell me. I fat good you are.

meh, we brawl later.


----------



## andyisjudo

John want to brawl?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.


WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!

Trela power hungry ?

Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
I was playing it until 6 AM last night


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
Click to expand...

That game is overated.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That game is overated.
Click to expand...

Like I care, it's fun has hell


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That game is overated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I care, it's fun has hell
Click to expand...

it is fun. Throwing knives are cheap as ass.
I want a PS3.


----------



## cornymikey

horus/silver, FFA with me and john in 10 min?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That game is overated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I care, it's fun has hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is fun. Throwing knives are cheap as ass.
> I want a PS3.
Click to expand...

I always miss with them, <3 Claymore


----------



## cornymikey

claymore hax. you brawling?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> claymore hax. you brawling?


No.

MW2


----------



## cornymikey

mof0. sarc, brawl?


----------



## Thunder

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That game is overated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I care, it's fun has hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is fun. Throwing knives are cheap as ass.
> I want a PS3.
Click to expand...

I <3 throwing knives.

But i was up 'till 7 playing Smackdown vs. Raw D:


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That game is overated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I care, it's fun has hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is fun. Throwing knives are cheap as ass.
> I want a PS3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I <3 throwing knives.
> 
> But i was up 'till 7 playing Smackdown vs. Raw D:
Click to expand...

It's hard to fall asleep with the sun out :[


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like I care, it's fun has hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is fun. Throwing knives are cheap as ass.
> I want a PS3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I <3 throwing knives.
> 
> But i was up 'till 7 playing Smackdown vs. Raw D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to fall asleep with the sun out :[
Click to expand...

Tell me about it :x


----------



## John102

I wanna brawl some1


----------



## cornymikey

k bak


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Horus said:
			
		

> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night


You little F! I just want peace in the Brawl threads!

Dude, you got it? Sweet! We need to play sometime!

EDIT: This is Trela. Stupid Azila!


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
> 
> 
> 
> You little F! I just want peace in the Brawl threads!
> 
> Dude, you got it? Sweet! We need to play sometime!
Click to expand...

Are you posting from your sister's account? o-0
Nevermind.


----------



## Trela

Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!

I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet


----------



## Elliot

John102 said:
			
		

> Aihgt, I need these people to tell me the results of their matches, if you haven't brawled, brawl today or I'm advancing the person who I think would win.
> 
> Knightlordco vs Doctor
> 
> Alecks vs Trela
> 
> Paladin vs Horus


I won. -_-


----------



## John102

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aihgt, I need these people to tell me the results of their matches, if you haven't brawled, brawl today or I'm advancing the person who I think would win.
> 
> Knightlordco vs Doctor
> 
> Alecks vs Trela
> 
> Paladin vs Horus
> 
> 
> 
> I won. -_-
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, that leaves.

Alecks vs Trela

Paladin vs Horus

One of you 4 tell me the outcome of the matches if you've already brawled, and tell me the winner after you match if you need to brawl.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela said:
			
		

> Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!
> 
> I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet


Yo kid! You need to learn to sign out! I just signed out of yours.. And I don't sign out cause.. I don't want to! Yeah is there a rule saying I have to!?!?

Anyways, Lexi/Mikey/anyone else wanna play AC:CF now or later? Come on you know you want to.. Sorry about last night Lexi, it was kind getting late, I was kinda tired.. And hungry.. xD


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!
> 
> I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet
> 
> 
> 
> Yo kid! You need to learn to sign out! I just signed out of yours.. And I don't sign out cause.. I don't want to! Yeah is there a rule saying I have to!?!?
> 
> Anyways, Lexi/Mikey/anyone else wanna play AC:CF now or later? Come on you know you want to.. Sorry about last night Lexi, it was kind getting late, I was kinda tired.. And hungry.. xD
Click to expand...

Lol, I can vouch. I sent Trela a PM thinking t was him, but it was really you =0


----------



## John102

http://allisbrawl.com/news/newspost.aspx?id=171

I'll have to stop using my good black controller and start using my halfway broken platinum controller again.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!
> 
> I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet
> 
> 
> 
> Yo kid! You need to learn to sign out! I just signed out of yours.. And I don't sign out cause.. I don't want to! Yeah is there a rule saying I have to!?!?
> 
> Anyways, Lexi/Mikey/anyone else wanna play AC:CF now or later? Come on you know you want to.. Sorry about last night Lexi, it was kind getting late, I was kinda tired.. And hungry.. xD
Click to expand...

I'll get on. I'm bored anyways.


----------



## Gnome

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!
> 
> I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet
> 
> 
> 
> Yo kid! You need to learn to sign out! I just signed out of yours.. And I don't sign out cause.. I don't want to! Yeah is there a rule saying I have to!?!?
> 
> Anyways, Lexi/Mikey/anyone else wanna play AC:CF now or later? Come on you know you want to.. Sorry about last night Lexi, it was kind getting late, I was kinda tired.. And hungry.. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get on. I'm bored anyways.
Click to expand...

I'll get on soon too.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila needs to learn to sign out of hers, and I need to learn to read the Username next time!
> 
> I'll PM Alecks again about the match. We haven't done it yet
> 
> 
> 
> Yo kid! You need to learn to sign out! I just signed out of yours.. And I don't sign out cause.. I don't want to! Yeah is there a rule saying I have to!?!?
> 
> Anyways, Lexi/Mikey/anyone else wanna play AC:CF now or later? Come on you know you want to.. Sorry about last night Lexi, it was kind getting late, I was kinda tired.. And hungry.. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get on. I'm bored anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get on soon too.
Click to expand...

Sweet.

Azila just PMed me. She has to move her Wii, so she said sh'ed be on in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Gnome

Is it still open?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

No, we're at my town now. >< Uh, mind if I add you?


----------



## Gnome

Not at all, I'll add ya.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Not at all, I'll add ya.


Alright. I'll add ya now.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Guys, what's going? Are ya'll still playing AC? I have no idea what happened  to my wii, but I'm back now.. You still playin'?


----------



## Gnome

I'm not, sorry Lisa.


----------



## John102

Hey guys, try to keep AC talk in the AC threads, this is a brawl thread....just for future reference.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh, sorry John..


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I care.
> 
> Seeing 7 different accounts posting ONE AFTER ANOTHER gets really annoying. He can make another account, but what's the point if your 6 other accounts got banned? If he posts from another account, someone is VERY likely to report him, including me. If he would just lurk instead of post, then all would be good. I just don't want to see anymore Hub Accounts posting from now on.
> 
> Not ONE.
> 
> Mikey: Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> WANNABE MOD IS A WANNABE MOD!
> 
> Trela power hungry ?
> 
> Anyway COD MW2 > Everything
> I was playing it until 6 AM last night
Click to expand...

If Trela becomes a mod we're *censored.3.0*ed.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

If Trela is becomes a mod.. My life will literally change, all my life was about was torchering him. And back at home  I'll have to be... *gulp* NICE TO HIM1!!! DX


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, try to keep AC talk in the AC threads, this is a brawl thread....just for future reference.


NOOO


----------



## Trela

Is it too late to do my match? AleZ logged out before we could fight, so


----------



## cornymikey

got spirit tracks.


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey the jj we have to do our match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get online


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Is it too late to do my match? AleZ logged out before we could fight, so


Nah, I'll give you till tonight.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to do my match? AleZ logged out before we could fight, so
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll give you till tonight.
Click to expand...

wat about me john


me and the jj still have to do our match


----------



## cornymikey

Sarc, brawl?


----------



## Elliot

LETS MAKE A TOURNEY FOR NEW YEARS EVE 
NEW YEARS EVE CHAMPION ;D

Damn hurry with the matches D;


----------



## cornymikey

LOL DEAD TOURNEY


----------



## Gnome

Oh, yeah, I've got a new tag.

Gnome. :3


----------



## John102

k.

Hoewus wins over Paladin and trela wins over Alecks.

Judo siad he beat the JJ


----------



## cornymikey

when does loser tourney start? Im bored. Need to redeem myself.


----------



## Elliot

The person you will face must use IKE;D


----------



## Gnome

I vote be ban Ike. 8D


----------



## John102

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The person you will face must use IKE;D


Wait, did you beat Doctor?


----------



## Gnome

John102 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person you will face must use IKE;D
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, did you beat Doctor?
Click to expand...

yeah.


----------



## John102

Weeeeeee

yes I advanced some people over other people who didn't brawl. The people who weren't advanced weren't active in the thread.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## andyisjudo

Did u advance me john?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

John102 said:
			
		

> Weeeeeee
> 
> yes I advanced some people over other people who didn't brawl. The people who weren't advanced weren't active in the thread.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Why did you advance Kid Icarus instead of me? I literally never see him in this thread.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.


----------



## Elliot

Oh shi- Silver ;[

Wait 5 stocks now? Or still 3stocks?


----------



## cornymikey

AleZ said:
			
		

> John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.


just try it.
It might work.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.
> 
> 
> 
> just try it.
> It might work.
Click to expand...

I find that your lag is on and off, sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.
> 
> 
> 
> just try it.
> It might work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that your lag is on and off, sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.
Click to expand...

exactly. brawl in 10 minutes?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.
> 
> 
> 
> just try it.
> It might work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that your lag is on and off, sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. brawl in 10 minutes?
Click to expand...

ehhh, if I can get my sister off of the TV I will =D


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I'm not facing Mikey with his lag.
> 
> 
> 
> just try it.
> It might work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that your lag is on and off, sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. brawl in 10 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehhh, if I can get my sister off of the TV I will =D
Click to expand...

ok
eating my Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I find that your lag is on and off, sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. brawl in 10 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehhh, if I can get my sister off of the TV I will =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> eating my Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Click to expand...

Yum, I think Imma eat some breakfast also...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. brawl in 10 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehhh, if I can get my sister off of the TV I will =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> eating my Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yum, I think Imma eat some breakfast also...
Click to expand...

k tell me when youre ready.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh, if I can get my sister off of the TV I will =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> eating my Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yum, I think Imma eat some breakfast also...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k tell me when youre ready.
Click to expand...

K, now I just have to get my sis off the TV, one sec.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> eating my Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yum, I think Imma eat some breakfast also...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k tell me when youre ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, now I just have to get my sis off the TV, one sec.
Click to expand...

k


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, I think Imma eat some breakfast also...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k tell me when youre ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, now I just have to get my sis off the TV, one sec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
Click to expand...

I have to wait till a commercial =/


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k tell me when youre ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, now I just have to get my sis off the TV, one sec.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to wait till a commercial =/
Click to expand...

lol k


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ready when you are.


----------



## cornymikey

AleZ said:
			
		

> Ready when you are.


oh what, the match? ok lets try it. I think I still have you added.
going online.

hold on, john.


----------



## John102

K, I'll make a room Mike.

and wait for you to finish.


----------



## cornymikey

wait, alecks, register me. You deleted me or something.


----------



## cornymikey

gah, alecks is not active. john, lets do practice matches.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> gah, alecks is not active. john, lets do practice matches.


Lol, I saw the Alecks thing so I didn't join, but I guess I'll go ahead and join now.


----------



## cornymikey

k


----------



## cornymikey

GGz.
My wolf is beast. 
You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> GGz.
> My wolf is beast.
> You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?


Yeah, but I can't do it on wifi....I dunno how the hell you can specially with lag. Whenever there's a certain amount of lag my controls get all messed up, so if I press up b the right, then press some other direction on my control pad it'll go the other direction. That's kinda the reason I can't do ffb on wifi, I do it, but it turns out coming up as a reflector, I can do it fine offline though =/ 

I think, I need sum practice.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz.
> My wolf is beast.
> You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I can't do it on wifi....I dunno how the hell you can specially with lag. Whenever there's a certain amount of lag my controls get all messed up, so if I press up b the right, then press some other direction on my control pad it'll go the other direction. That's kinda the reason I can't do ffb on wifi, I do it, but it turns out coming up as a reflector, I can do it fine offline though =/
> 
> I think, I need sum practice.
Click to expand...

what about when it wasnt lagging, in the beginning? Myabe you dont know how to do it right. Its easy as pie.
After you reach the peak height of your short hop, you hold down on the control stick while using the C-stick to do a bair. Not hard at all, even on wifi.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz.
> My wolf is beast.
> You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I can't do it on wifi....I dunno how the hell you can specially with lag. Whenever there's a certain amount of lag my controls get all messed up, so if I press up b the right, then press some other direction on my control pad it'll go the other direction. That's kinda the reason I can't do ffb on wifi, I do it, but it turns out coming up as a reflector, I can do it fine offline though =/
> 
> I think, I need sum practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about when it wasnt lagging, in the beginning? Myabe you dont know how to do it right. Its easy as pie.
> After you reach the peak height of your short hop, you hold down on the control stick while using the C-stick to do a bair. Not hard at all, even on wifi.
Click to expand...

I still can't do it though. Blame the crappy controller I'm using since I don't want to break my good one because gamecube controllers are out of production.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz.
> My wolf is beast.
> You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I can't do it on wifi....I dunno how the hell you can specially with lag. Whenever there's a certain amount of lag my controls get all messed up, so if I press up b the right, then press some other direction on my control pad it'll go the other direction. That's kinda the reason I can't do ffb on wifi, I do it, but it turns out coming up as a reflector, I can do it fine offline though =/
> 
> I think, I need sum practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about when it wasnt lagging, in the beginning? Myabe you dont know how to do it right. Its easy as pie.
> After you reach the peak height of your short hop, you hold down on the control stick while using the C-stick to do a bair. Not hard at all, even on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't do it though. Blame the crappy controller I'm using since I don't want to break my good one because gamecube controllers are out of production.
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/Official-Nintendo-Classic-Gamecube-Wii-Controller/dp/B0017KIBAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1262281721&sr=8-1

I use this one because my two other ones broke because I got really mad at a game one day.

and its really weird. Its seriously not hard.


----------



## cornymikey

bCb!!!@!!?!1@?!@$>!"@#?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGz.
> My wolf is beast.
> You know how to do the fast falling bair thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I can't do it on wifi....I dunno how the hell you can specially with lag. Whenever there's a certain amount of lag my controls get all messed up, so if I press up b the right, then press some other direction on my control pad it'll go the other direction. That's kinda the reason I can't do ffb on wifi, I do it, but it turns out coming up as a reflector, I can do it fine offline though =/
> 
> I think, I need sum practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about when it wasnt lagging, in the beginning? Myabe you dont know how to do it right. Its easy as pie.
> After you reach the peak height of your short hop, you hold down on the control stick while using the C-stick to do a bair. Not hard at all, even on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't do it though. Blame the crappy controller I'm using since I don't want to break my good one because gamecube controllers are out of production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Official-Nintendo-Classic-Gamecube-Wii-Controller/dp/B0017KIBAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1262281721&sr=8-1
> 
> I use this one because my two other ones broke because I got really mad at a game one day.
> 
> and its really weird. Its seriously not hard.
Click to expand...

Eww that the *censored.2.0*ty white one that feels icky to play with. Plus that used to be $20. I Like my black one, but I'm using my silver one with the messed up joy stick, it still plays fine, except the rubber part on it came off...


----------



## John102

http://www.amazon.com/Gamecube-Controller-Black/dp/B0000E5U6I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1262282155&sr=1-2

LOOK HOW EXPENSIVE A NEW ONE IS!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bCb!!!@!!?!1@?!@$>!"@#?


Wha-wha?

Where?

OH... I finally managed to get onto the computer over vacation. This is my first time since Christmas. Florida's awesome. I almost don't wanna go back. >:O


----------



## Trela

Horus hasn't been on for 3 days, so he better get on soon!

bcb: Go to a Brawl Tournament there!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus hasn't been on for 3 days, so he better get on soon!
> 
> bcb: Go to a Brawl Tournament there!


We left the weekend AFTER winterfest.

We came Sunday, we're leaving Saturday. No tourneys on weekdays. :O


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee
> 
> yes I advanced some people over other people who didn't brawl. The people who weren't advanced weren't active in the thread.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you advance Kid Icarus instead of me? I literally never see him in this thread.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Dammit John, can you pay attention to posts that are relevant to the thread?


----------



## John102

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee
> 
> yes I advanced some people over other people who didn't brawl. The people who weren't advanced weren't active in the thread.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you advance Kid Icarus instead of me? I literally never see him in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Dammit John, can you pay attention to posts that are relevant to the thread?
Click to expand...

LOL TK MADE A FUNNY!!!!!

ALRIGHT, NOW CAN YOUR PANTIES OUT OF A BUNDLE I'LL ADVANCE YOU!


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what about when it wasnt lagging, in the beginning? Myabe you dont know how to do it right. Its easy as pie.
> After you reach the peak height of your short hop, you hold down on the control stick while using the C-stick to do a bair. Not hard at all, even on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't do it though. Blame the crappy controller I'm using since I don't want to break my good one because gamecube controllers are out of production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Official-Nintendo-Classic-Gamecube-Wii-Controller/dp/B0017KIBAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1262281721&sr=8-1
> 
> I use this one because my two other ones broke because I got really mad at a game one day.
> 
> and its really weird. Its seriously not hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eww that the *censored.2.0*ty white one that feels icky to play with. Plus that used to be $20. I Like my black one, but I'm using my silver one with the messed up joy stick, it still plays fine, except the rubber part on it came off...
Click to expand...

racist.


----------



## bcb

Well... I'm figuring this'll be my last post on TBT for 2009.

All I can say is... I can't wait for TOMB in 2010. Happy New Year, Everyone!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

18 mins till the new year


----------



## John102

I still have 5 hours to wait >.<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

John102 said:
			
		

> I still have 5 hours to wait >.<


I have 7 hours to wait.


----------



## cornymikey

Sarc said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 5 hours to wait >.<
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 hours to wait.
Click to expand...

we havent brawled yet. Brawl?


----------



## Gnome

5 hours.


----------



## Fontana

Australia is enjoying 2010. 

Lexi ready to brawl?


----------



## John102

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Australia is enjoying 2010.
> 
> Lexi ready to brawl?


GTFO ST00PID AUSSIE  N00B! GO PALY HOPSCOTCH WITH A KANGAROO!

lol, jkjk.

So, who's gonna e brawling at midnight with me?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is enjoying 2010.
> 
> Lexi ready to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO ST00PID AUSSIE  N00B! GO PALY HOPSCOTCH WITH A KANGAROO!
> 
> lol, jkjk.
> 
> So, who's gonna e brawling at midnight with me?
Click to expand...

lol thats terrible. 
Gotta watch the ball on tv.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is enjoying 2010.
> 
> Lexi ready to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO ST00PID AUSSIE  N00B! GO PALY HOPSCOTCH WITH A KANGAROO!
> 
> lol, jkjk.
> 
> So, who's gonna e brawling at midnight with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats terrible.
> Gotta watch the ball on tv.
Click to expand...

well john i would like to brawl u john 

also i still be watching the ball lol


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey john or mikey wanna brawl?

I wanna test out my marth


----------



## Toad Kart 64

John102 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeeee
> 
> yes I advanced some people over other people who didn't brawl. The people who weren't advanced weren't active in the thread.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you advance Kid Icarus instead of me? I literally never see him in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Dammit John, can you pay attention to posts that are relevant to the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL TK MADE A FUNNY!!!!!
> 
> ALRIGHT, NOW CAN YOUR PANTIES OUT OF A BUNDLE I'LL ADVANCE YOU!
Click to expand...

k.


----------



## bcb

So, it's 2010.... Waitin' on TOMB.


----------



## Elliot

When i'm facing Silver, out of 3 or out of 5 still? ;s. =P


----------



## Trela

This Sunday or next Saturday I will post a Wall of Text about TOIC 2010.

It'll most likely have the dates for TOMB as well.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> This Sunday or next Saturday I will post a Wall of Text about TOIC 2010.
> 
> It'll most likely have the dates for TOMB as well.


Like you would say,

<big><big><big><big><big>*SWEET!*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## andyisjudo

Ya i cant wait for TOMB either yay


----------



## bcb

So, Judo been doing good?

You learn your matchups, ya hear? xD


----------



## andyisjudo

O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol

but im better 

i've been busy so i could not brawl that much


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol
> 
> but im better
> 
> i've been busy so i could not brawl that much


lrn2beatmk
lrn2beatsnake
lrn2beatfalco
lrn2beatpikachu
lrn2beatrob
lrn2beatdiddy
AND LRN2BEATICYS!

Best advice I could give ya.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol
> 
> but im better
> 
> i've been busy so i could not brawl that much
> 
> 
> 
> lrn2beatmk
> lrn2beatsnake
> lrn2beatfalco
> lrn2beatpikachu
> lrn2beatrob
> lrn2beatdiddy
> AND LRN2BEATICYS!
> 
> Best advice I could give ya.
Click to expand...

Ok well i can beat pickachu,icys,and mk

so thats 3 done


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol
> 
> but im better
> 
> i've been busy so i could not brawl that much
> 
> 
> 
> lrn2beatmk
> lrn2beatsnake
> lrn2beatfalco
> lrn2beatpikachu
> lrn2beatrob
> lrn2beatdiddy
> AND LRN2BEATICYS!
> 
> Best advice I could give ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well i can beat pickachu,icys,and mk
> 
> so thats 3 done
Click to expand...

I might understand pika, but icy's and meta?

You sure?


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol
> 
> but im better
> 
> i've been busy so i could not brawl that much
> 
> 
> 
> lrn2beatmk
> lrn2beatsnake
> lrn2beatfalco
> lrn2beatpikachu
> lrn2beatrob
> lrn2beatdiddy
> AND LRN2BEATICYS!
> 
> Best advice I could give ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well i can beat pickachu,icys,and mk
> 
> so thats 3 done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might understand pika, but icy's and meta?
> 
> You sure?
Click to expand...

Ya im sure

Wat about you?


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sry did not see that and no i do not no my matchups lol
> 
> but im better
> 
> i've been busy so i could not brawl that much
> 
> 
> 
> lrn2beatmk
> lrn2beatsnake
> lrn2beatfalco
> lrn2beatpikachu
> lrn2beatrob
> lrn2beatdiddy
> AND LRN2BEATICYS!
> 
> Best advice I could give ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well i can beat pickachu,icys,and mk
> 
> so thats 3 done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might understand pika, but icy's and meta?
> 
> You sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya im sure
> 
> Wat about you?
Click to expand...

I need to...

lrn2beatmeta
lrn2beatsnake
lrn2beatfalco
lrn2beaticys
lrn2beatrob
lrn2beatpeach


----------



## Gnome

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo

I'll brawl u gnome
 fC:3867-3811-2442


----------



## Gnome

You already have me added, I'm doctor.


----------



## andyisjudo

Gnome said:
			
		

> You already have me added, I'm doctor.


O lol 

can u wait like a few minutes have to do something


----------



## Elliot

I can't wait Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo

It's judo no trela lol

And im facing him


----------



## Elliot

Not talking to you ;l


----------



## Gnome

I'll host.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Host.. What?


----------



## andyisjudo

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'll host.


KK


----------



## Gnome

Gah, I failed that round.


----------



## bcb

Judo's got skillz. Not mad skillz, but he's got skillz.


----------



## Elliot

Mad Skillz
Good Skillz
Decent Skillz
Average Skillz
Kind've bad Skillz
Horrible.

Which one would you put him in?


----------



## andyisjudo

hE RLY DID DO BAD THOUGH


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?


Probably Decent Skillz.

Either that or Good Skillz, not sure which.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'd say decent too.. I was watching him and Trela.


----------



## bcb

Azila said:
			
		

> I'd say decent too.. I was watching him and Trela.


You saw him fight Trela? How'd he do?


----------



## andyisjudo

Azila said:
			
		

> I'd say decent too.. I was watching him and Trela.


Hey trela is the best in tbt so im no match lol


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say decent too.. I was watching him and Trela.
> 
> 
> 
> You saw him fight Trela? How'd he do?
Click to expand...

Well i would say that i did pretty bad lol


----------



## andyisjudo

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?


For bcb it's good skillz

either if not mad skillz

but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
Click to expand...

I better be mad skillz too then.


And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?

And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
Click to expand...

Learning matchups helps for tournies. And yeah, it even helps a little here.

I got a little cocky and didn't know the Falco matchup that well, and our third match between Horus and I was horrible, I went Snake.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
Click to expand...

Well cornymikey you are deffinately mad skillz

this is wat i think:
MAD SKILLZ
trela
silver
cornymikey
and maby bcb and horus

GOOD SKILLZ:
Me
doctor
and i cant think of anybody else but put them in good skillz


----------



## Elliot

GOOD SKILLZ - KNIGHTLORDCO ;D


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cornymikey you are deffinately mad skillz
> 
> this is wat i think:
> MAD SKILLZ
> trela
> silver
> cornymikey
> and maby bcb and horus
> 
> GOOD SKILLZ:
> Me
> doctor
> and i cant think of anybody else but put them in good skillz
Click to expand...

what? I think horus and bcb are better than silver, but I havent played silver in like 207 weeks.

bcb: in my opinion, matchups dont matter because you're probably gonna stick to your main anyways.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learning matchups helps for tournies. And yeah, it even helps a little here.
> 
> I got a little cocky and didn't know the Falco matchup that well, and our third match between Horus and I was horrible, I went Snake.
Click to expand...

So who won and wat was the match ups


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Skillz
> Good Skillz
> Decent Skillz
> Average Skillz
> Kind've bad Skillz
> Horrible.
> 
> Which one would you put him in?
> 
> 
> 
> For bcb it's good skillz
> 
> either if not mad skillz
> 
> but trela is deffinately mad skillz!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cornymikey you are deffinately mad skillz
> 
> this is wat i think:
> MAD SKILLZ
> trela
> silver
> cornymikey
> and maby bcb and horus
> 
> GOOD SKILLZ:
> Me
> doctor
> and i cant think of anybody else but put them in good skillz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? I think horus and bcb are better than silver, but I havent played silver in like 207 weeks.
> 
> bcb: in my opinion, matchups dont matter because you're probably gonna stick to your main anyways.
Click to expand...

Well the last tourney said that silver won second place

So that why i put him in mad skillz 

Evenso i still had not played silver before


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I better be mad skillz too then.
> 
> 
> And bcb, learning matchups does not help. I dont know any matchups at all, maybe by matchups you mean by learning how to use them?
> 
> And judo, I taught you ice climbers. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cornymikey you are deffinately mad skillz
> 
> this is wat i think:
> MAD SKILLZ
> trela
> silver
> cornymikey
> and maby bcb and horus
> 
> GOOD SKILLZ:
> Me
> doctor
> and i cant think of anybody else but put them in good skillz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? I think horus and bcb are better than silver, but I havent played silver in like 207 weeks.
> 
> bcb: in my opinion, matchups dont matter because you're probably gonna stick to your main anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the last tourney said that silver won second place
> 
> So that why i put him in mad skillz
> 
> Evenso i still had not played silver before
Click to expand...

because he likes to play haxy  lame mario kart instead of brawl.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well cornymikey you are deffinately mad skillz
> 
> this is wat i think:
> MAD SKILLZ
> trela
> silver
> cornymikey
> and maby bcb and horus
> 
> GOOD SKILLZ:
> Me
> doctor
> and i cant think of anybody else but put them in good skillz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? I think horus and bcb are better than silver, but I havent played silver in like 207 weeks.
> 
> bcb: in my opinion, matchups dont matter because you're probably gonna stick to your main anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the last tourney said that silver won second place
> 
> So that why i put him in mad skillz
> 
> Evenso i still had not played silver before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he likes to play haxy  lame mario kart instead of brawl.
Click to expand...

Wow is he even good at that game?


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what? I think horus and bcb are better than silver, but I havent played silver in like 207 weeks.
> 
> bcb: in my opinion, matchups dont matter because you're probably gonna stick to your main anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the last tourney said that silver won second place
> 
> So that why i put him in mad skillz
> 
> Evenso i still had not played silver before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he likes to play haxy  lame mario kart instead of brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow is he even good at that game?
Click to expand...

well, yes, because he plays too much instead of playing brawl too much.


----------



## andyisjudo

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## John102

You guys is stoopid.

m2K, Ally, Johnny Jenque is mad skillz
Trela, Mike, and posimabely Horus are Good Skillz
The rest of the usual brawlers on TBT have decent skills
Everyone who tries to lay brawl competitively has at least Avereage skillz
Casuals have Kind've bad skillz
Your grandama who's never played brawl has horrible skillz(unless she's M2K's grandma)


----------



## andyisjudo

We are talking about just us john and also want to brawl?


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> We are talking about just us john and also want to brawl?


Nope, watching ToonLink Vids.


----------



## bcb

lolno

M2K and Ally have 2gud skillz.

2gud skillz
Very nice skillz
super skillz
mad skillz
good skillz
decent skillz
average skillz
kinda bad skillz
horrible skillz
trash


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lolno
> 
> M2K and Ally have 2gud skillz.
> 
> 2gud skillz
> Very nice skillz
> super skillz
> mad skillz
> good skillz
> decent skillz
> average skillz
> kinda bad skillz
> horrible skillz
> trash


mad skillz shoud be above very nice skills


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol Judo and Trela fighting.. AGAIN! :/ they played like 50000000 times today!  Judo is pretty well, hmm...


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolno
> 
> M2K and Ally have 2gud skillz.
> 
> 2gud skillz
> Very nice skillz
> super skillz
> mad skillz
> good skillz
> decent skillz
> average skillz
> kinda bad skillz
> horrible skillz
> trash
> 
> 
> 
> mad skillz shoud be above very nice skills
Click to expand...

Very nice is VERY nice.

It's about the amount of skillz for DSF or Atomsk.


----------



## cornymikey

john, you are watching toon link vids when you dont even use the reverse normal b thing. So helpful especially with him.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, you are watching toon ]What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Short hop reverse arrow?
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8772067&t=7308951


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, you are watching toon ]What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Short hop reverse arrow?
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8772067&t=7308951
> 
> 
> 
> Lol john you better cross of 3 stock trela in brawl off of your list
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

Fun games, Judo. Though it did start getting laggy at times :I

Also, all of this "he is better than him" and "he can beat him" stuff will be settled during TOMB!


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, you are watching toon ]What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Short hop reverse arrow?
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8772067&t=7308951
> 
> 
> 
> umm, I guess.
> 
> lol, I read that. You still play the Conduit?
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Fun games, Judo. Though it did start getting laggy at times :I
> 
> Also, all of this "he is better than him" and "he can beat him" stuff will be settled during TOMB!


but thats with people not on tbt. :O


----------



## bcb

O that's right.

I got the conduit for christmas, but I can only play it through homebrew, it'd require me to update my wii to play through disk channel.

Worth it to risk playing through homebrew?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> O that's right.
> 
> I got the conduit for christmas, but I can only play it through homebrew, it'd require me to update my wii to play through disk channel.
> 
> Worth it to risk playing through homebrew?


it will work, its not like your wii will explode. Hopefully


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> O that's right.
> 
> I got the conduit for christmas, but I can only play it through homebrew, it'd require me to update my wii to play through disk channel.
> 
> Worth it to risk playing through homebrew?


Well it's your choice and if it's not like a HUGE reisk i'll try it

but remember it's your choice


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O that's right.
> 
> I got the conduit for christmas, but I can only play it through homebrew, it'd require me to update my wii to play through disk channel.
> 
> Worth it to risk playing through homebrew?
> 
> 
> 
> it will work, its not like your wii will explode. Hopefully
Click to expand...

Lol i would i


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O that's right.
> 
> I got the conduit for christmas, but I can only play it through homebrew, it'd require me to update my wii to play through disk channel.
> 
> Worth it to risk playing through homebrew?
> 
> 
> 
> it will work, its not like your wii will explode. Hopefully
Click to expand...

 i would if my wii explode, hopefully :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidconfused:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--ZMf1uIQwc&feature=related

Hey Trelz, are HOBOs THIS fun?

Close? I know that was a WHOBO, so it's probably a little different but still...


----------



## bcb

A'ight... gotta go.

Cya when I get back to good ol' NY.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> A'ight... gotta go.
> 
> Cya when I get back to good ol' NY.


K later


----------



## Trela

That Vid makes me miss Santi 

WHOBO was my favorite Tournament of all. HOBOs are really fun also, but no where near the level of a WHOBO!

Good luck on your trip back, bud!


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey john want to brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

john and judo, brawl?


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey john want to brawl?


Nt now Judo, and remember no to triple post, just edit your first post.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john and judo, brawl?


I'll brawl


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey john want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nt now Judo, and remember no to triple post, just edit your first post.
Click to expand...

lol, who cares if you triple post in FAKu?

alright, judo, lemme go online now.


----------



## andyisjudo

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john and judo, brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl
Click to expand...

KK sry  k you host


----------



## Elliot

I want to brawl D;


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I want to brawl D;


join my game.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey john want to brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Nt now Judo, and remember no to triple post, just edit your first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, who cares if you triple post in FAKu?
> 
> alright, judo, lemme go online now.
Click to expand...

Even though the mods don't usually come in to check on this thread, or brawl threads in general, if one DID come in to check on things in here and saw it full of triple posts, she would probably give a warn to Judo, and maybe close the thread if it was spammy enough.


----------



## cornymikey

judo, you spelled sakurai wrong >_>

and are you coming back?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> judo, you spelled sakurai wrong >_>
> 
> and are you coming back?


Sry and ya your the one who left and sry i was watching something on youtube so i did not see that u were online

so let me join


----------



## Silverstorms

Everyone got a name change while I was away


----------



## cornymikey

hey, brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, brawl?


I wanna brawl u silver or mikey


----------



## andyisjudo

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## John102

New Years Resolution-Teach Judo to use the edit button.

Is TOMB starting after this tourney Trela? If it is, I can this tourney up for you.


----------



## Palad][n

Hub wins.
im out of this tournament.
my wii broke down


----------



## Trela

TOIC 2010 won't start until like the end of January, so don't worry. This Tournament should be done by then anyways.

Tomorrow I'm making a post about it. It's really interesting, and to me also!


----------



## andyisjudo

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Jan 2 2010, 04:41:05 PM]Hub wins.
> im out of this tournament.
> my wii broke down


how did your wii break down?Hey john i have to face waluigi how much more time do i have?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


hey mikey i would


----------



## cornymikey

k get online


----------



## andyisjudo

wats goin on?


----------



## cornymikey

I'm getting disconnected for some reason.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm getting disconnected for some reason.


Then ill host


----------



## cornymikey

join me. try one more time.


----------



## cornymikey

get your own taunts. >_> lol

SERIOUSLY THOUGH


----------



## Trela

Heh.

I found an old Rival of TBT. I'll try to play him tonight.

I'll tell more about what I'm doing later.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Don't you mean I'll play her/him? xD Hehe..


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> I found an old Rival of TBT. I'll try to play him tonight.
> 
> I'll tell more about what I'm doing later.


who coffee?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I found an old Rival of TBT. I'll try to play him tonight.
> 
> I'll tell more about what I'm doing later.
> 
> 
> 
> who coffee?
Click to expand...

You know it's coffee, what other rivals are there?

COME BACK COFFEADDICT SO I CAN RAPE YOUR SISTER!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Trela said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> I found an old Rival of TBT. I'll try to play him tonight.
> 
> I'll tell more about what I'm doing later.


Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu  will battle in 3-4 hours.
lol i'm messing with the BBCode,
I'll battle You Tre in about 3/4 hours since it'll be morning then and i can get on without any trouble


----------



## Trela

So yesterday me and Azila were looking for possible Forums to participate in our Circuit, and boy, was I suprised! I met our old TBT Rival, Rust, and found many other good players (Akira, BGMoney). I'll show you the Forum tomorrow, but for now...

After I found out that Rust was here at this Forum, I decided to take a look at their Power Rankings. Rust turned out to be the 2nd best player there, next to Jon (I think a Wolf main). I then lurked for their Tournament Sub-Forum, which so happend to have a Tournament that would begin 4 hours from my time! I saw that Rust had signed up and was like "It is time for revenge!" When the Tournament started, the host made a Single Elimination bracket, which scared me, because:

1. I didn't know how good their players were.
2. If I lost a Set, I would be out.

"As long as I don't get Rust until later, I'm good," I said to myself. My first match was a G&W that loved jumping in the Air a lot lol. I won 2-0 and moved on to BGMoney, who just so happened to be an Online Lucario Slayer! He's beaten all of our  top Lucario Online players (except for one) and has never lost to a Lucario for more than a year. I didn't figure this out until after our Set, which I won 2-1. He was the ONLY player to beat me one game.

After our match, I had found out that Rust had lost early to a Falco, which shocked me and the other players a lot! My one reason for entering the Tournament was to play him again, but it looked like that wasn't going to happen soon enough! My next match was a good Mario player who I beat 2-0. I then moved on to Semi Finals, who was against a kind-of-campy Falco, but that didn't stop me from moving on! After winning 2-0, everyone was amazed that an unknown player (me) had made it to the Finals! In the Finals I played Akira, who was also one of their best players.

Next thing you know, TRELA wins 3-0! I had won the whole Tournament and got Season Points for the host's Circuit! I'm going to keep entering these Seasonal Tournaments along with yoll (that is, if you want to come)! I'll show you my TOIC 2010 plan tomorrow in yet ANOTHER Wall of Text lol. Traveling to other Forums is fun!


----------



## Gnome

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I found an old Rival of TBT. I'll try to play him tonight.
> 
> I'll tell more about what I'm doing later.
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu  will battle in 3-4 hours.
> lol i'm messing with the BBCode,
> I'll battle You Tre in about 3/4 hours since it'll be morning then and i can get on without any trouble
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Albert, you wouldn't had won that tourny without meh! PSH! And when Rust lost... She wasn't mad or anything.. - Cough -


And also, Pyro.... You're not even an old rival, and it's not you he was talking about!


----------



## John102

I saw Rust on Wifi the other day!

She must be getting back into brawl.

JON A WOLF MAIN? WTF WTF! I WILL TRY TO RAEP HIS ASS ONLINE SOMETIME.

WAY TO RAPE THE OTHER FORUM TRELA, WE LOVE YOU!


----------



## Marcus

Trela said:
			
		

> So yesterday me and Azila were looking for possible Forums to participate in our Circuit, and boy, was I suprised! I met our old TBT Rival, Rust, and found many other good players (Akira, BGMoney). I'll show you the Forum tomorrow, but for now...
> 
> After I found out that Rust was here at this Forum, I decided to take a look at their Power Rankings. Rust turned out to be the 2nd best player there, next to Jon (I think a Wolf main). I then lurked for their Tournament Sub-Forum, which so happend to have a Tournament that would begin 4 hours from my time! I saw that Rust had signed up and was like "It is time for revenge!" When the Tournament started, the host made a Single Elimination bracket, which scared me, because:
> 
> 1. I didn't know how good their players were.
> 2. If I lost a Set, I would be out.
> 
> "As long as I don't get Rust until later, I'm good," I said to myself. My first match was a G&W that loved jumping in the Air a lot lol. I won 2-0 and moved on to BGMoney, who just so happened to be an Online Lucario Slayer! He's beaten all of our  top Lucario Online players (except for one) and has never lost to a Lucario for more than a year. I didn't figure this out until after our Set, which I won 2-1. He was the ONLY player to beat me one game.
> 
> After our match, I had found out that Rust had lost early to a Falco, which shocked me and the other players a lot! My one reason for entering the Tournament was to play him again, but it looked like that wasn't going to happen soon enough! My next match was a good Mario player who I beat 2-0. I then moved on to Semi Finals, who was against a kind-of-campy Falco, but that didn't stop me from moving on! After winning 2-0, everyone was amazed that an unknown player (me) had made it to the Finals! In the Finals I played Akira, who was also one of their best players.
> 
> Next thing you know, TRELA wins 3-0! I had won the whole Tournament and got Season Points for the host's Circuit! I'm going to keep entering these Seasonal Tournaments along with yoll (that is, if you want to come)! I'll show you my TOIC 2010 plan tomorrow in yet ANOTHER Wall of Text lol. Traveling to other Forums is fun!


Well done!


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh no! Wall of text!


----------



## Marcus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh no! Wall of text!


Lol.

Anyone up for a Brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Wall of text!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Anyone up for a Brawl?
Click to expand...

i'll brawl you marcus


----------



## cornymikey

I thought you said spirit was the best wolf. :O

WHAT GEWD MARIO PLAYER?


----------



## Elliot

WHOS TEH BEST IKE?


----------



## andyisjudo

the best ike is trela's ike lol 

Hey wanna brawl?


----------



## Elliot

Meh my brothers playing on the wii. ;/ Sorry, =P


----------



## andyisjudo

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Meh my brothers playing on the wii. ;/ Sorry, =P


Lol kk can u tell me wen ur brother is off and we can brawl cause i realy 
wanna test out my marth

Also sry i pmed u


----------



## Elliot

Its okay

My brother is getting off soon. Around 2 minutes, Who hosts? And plus , Is it the serious match we are doing?


----------



## andyisjudo

Ya it;s a seriouse one


----------



## cornymikey

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> the best ike is trela's ike lol
> 
> Hey wanna brawl?


-_-
you wish


----------



## Kanye Omari West

k mikey


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> WHOS TEH BEST IKE?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Gnome

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOS TEH BEST IKE?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
Click to expand...

Rick Asteley is?


----------



## cornymikey

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOS TEH BEST IKE?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
Click to expand...

>_>
dammit. again.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Gnome said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOS TEH BEST IKE?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Asteley is?
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## Trela

Nvm. John can't play. Anyone else want to?

I'll most likely post my TOIC post after I play also


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Nvm. John can't play. Anyone else want to?
> 
> I'll most likely post my TOIC post after I play also


DO IT NOW!


----------



## Josh

My brother wants to brawl, Anyone want to brawl with him?


----------



## andyisjudo

hey josh i would like to brawl him


----------



## Josh

You host/


----------



## Josh

He's not coming on ;/
Anyone else?


----------



## andyisjudo

o sry i was watching something plz cmon wats his fc.sry trela


----------



## Trela

Noone join my room! I'm about to Brawl the Site's best player!

Lol nvm he logged off.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Noone join my room! I'm about to Brawl the Site's best player!
> 
> Lol nvm he logged off.


who that spirit dude?


----------



## John102

So, are we brawling that other forum for TOMB? or is it TOIC?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> So, are we brawling that other forum for TOMB? or is it TOIC?


lol, no idea. All this other forum talk has confused me.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we brawling that other forum for TOMB? or is it TOIC?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no idea. All this other forum talk has confused me.
Click to expand...

Trela
Only
Makez
Babiez

Trela
Oscillates
In
Crap


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we brawling that other forum for TOMB? or is it TOIC?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no idea. All this other forum talk has confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela
> Only
> Makez
> Babiez
> 
> Trela
> Oscillates
> In
> Crap
Click to expand...

LMAO
oscillates?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we brawling that other forum for TOMB? or is it TOIC?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no idea. All this other forum talk has confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela
> Only
> Makez
> Babiez
> 
> Trela
> Oscillates
> In
> Crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> oscillates?
Click to expand...

Vibrates, or something along that line.


----------



## Trela

<big><big>*The latest news on TOIC 2010!*</big></big>

Looks like TOIC and its TOMB Series is almost here, guys! Get ready and prepare yourself for the most challenging and fun Online Brawl experience you'll ever get yourself into! Let me show you the latest news on TOIC 2010:

*1. Participating Forums*

Here are the participating Forums in TOIC 2010:

http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/38594/
http://www.smashboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190
http://allisbrawl.com/forum/forum.aspx?fid=2
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/forum/18218
http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?board=bdppv

Rust (mods Neoseeker) and Crazy (mods and hosts Tournaments at Brawl Domain) will help me out by most likely being the Co-Hosts of the Circuit! These two Forums have many great Brawlers and will be a nice addition to the Circuit! You already know about Smashboards and AllisBrawl lol.

*2. Ruleset*

Here's a summary on the Ruleset:

- Same Rules as my past Tournaments
- Chatroom meetings for Rounds
- Three Saturdays for every TOMB (that's three weeks)
- Other Rules (Scrooging, TKT, etc.)

There's still more to add on the Ruleset, but it's just about complete. I was thinking of banning MK, btw, for the Circuit, but I believe it wouldn't be a good idea and would just mess up the thing.

*3. Dates*

TBA next week!

*4. Points System*

Here's how the Points System will work out:

- After placing 1st - 17th, you will earn 1 to 60 Trela Points. These points will add up every TOMB you place in.
- After the 6th TOMB, all of your Trela Points will be added.
- You do not have to sign up for every TOMB to be on the final list of players with Trela Points.
- The Top 10 (or 15) players with Trela Points might earn prizes!

*5. Clan Wars*

This is just another extra with the Circuit. Either before, during, or after the Circuit, we, TBT, can challenge other Brawl Clans! This is totally up to yoll; I'm willing to be the leader of our clan. Our clan can have a max number of 5 players, so if you would like to, you can make other Clans as well. Having one should be good enough, though lol.

So guys, get set, because this Tournament Series starts soon!

.....I tried to make it as small as possible! Brawl Domain is where I joined that Tournament they had yesterday.


----------



## Fontana

This is gonna be good.

And we should have a TBT clan. 8D


----------



## Trela

Btw, Jon (Brawl Domain's best player) is, to me, the HARDEST Online player in the world.

If you would like to know my results with him, well, I THINK we went even, but he might've won one or two more matches than me.


----------



## bcb

THIS is gonna be good.

I just got back and I'm physched for this. Imma do whatever I can do, to do well this tourney, learn my matchups, get Zay in this, and be the highest placing Wario in the tournament!

Rust ain't your only threat this tourney, Trelz! Mikey, I'm watching you . Horus, GL bro. Maybe we'll see eachother facing.


----------



## Elliot

Everyone here that killed me is my enemy, I can't wait to face other people! ;D!


----------



## cornymikey

judo, when are you gonna change your taunts? seriously.
and it was sorta lagging so I quit. must be my internet today.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Albert! I thought you were gonna wait till they suffer, then post the rules thingy!!


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> judo, when are you gonna change your taunts? seriously.
> and it was sorta lagging so I quit. must be my internet today.


Well i am going to change them like now lol,so i guess brawl tommorrow?after school


----------



## John102

Ya, so I might have to cancel this tourney, since TOMB is starting pretty soon, and the matches seem to be going nowhere....


----------



## andyisjudo

Did trela put up the thread yet?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Ya, so I might have to cancel this tourney, since TOMB is starting pretty soon, and the matches seem to be going nowhere....


...wat

Now ill never get to whoop silver. crap.

@judo: lolk
idk, maybe not, depends.


----------



## bcb

lul...excited for TOMB.

I'm predicting it to start either two fridays or three fridays from now. :O


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, brawl?


Can't, gotta do hw.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Did trela put up the thread yet?


Not YET!


----------



## Trela

Next week it's going up, which proves bcb's guess on when this'll start!

And Azila, I'm your brother, not your friend :I


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> Next week it's going up, which proves bcb's guess on when this'll start!
> 
> And Azila, I'm your brother, not your friend :I


Harsh.


----------



## Horus

Hi.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I wont be joing TOIC but i will be supporting you guys


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Aww.. And Trela! Read my sig!


----------



## John102

http://www.smashboards.com/showpost.php?p=3134616&postcount=1

Good stuff right there^

So, is everyone okay with me canceling/postponing this tourney until Trela's tourney or whatever he's doing is over?


----------



## Fontana

Yeah go ahead John, it seems as though no one is posting here much anymore and Trela's Tourney isn't far away.

Something tells me Horus ditched brawl for MW2.


----------



## Elliot

Then i be champion >;o


----------



## bcb

...got infinate replays.

Just rested Judo in brawl with Jiggs, he was using lucario. 
I saved it.


----------



## bcb

Just got 5th on a tournament same site Trela went to earlier.

Winner's: Beat some Marth player, BEAT SPIRIT'S WARIO, VERY CLOSE MATCHES! Lost to a way better Marth player.

Loser's: Lost to an Icy's player, really really close.


----------



## Elliot

Happy birthday Silver ;P


----------



## Trela

bcb! Good, job, buddy! Beating Spirit was a good accomplishment!

My thread might go up today or tomorrow. I don't know yet.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb! Good, job, buddy! Beating Spirit was a good accomplishment!
> 
> My thread might go up today or tomorrow. I don't know yet.


Today, and I assume you saw the mod applications?


----------



## cornymikey

wait, what is the board called? with spirit and all those people?


----------



## Trela

Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).

John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!


----------



## John102

Hey Trela, I'm a knowledgeable, mature, smart, and nice person, did you know that? TeeHee
Seriousy, when you gonna put your thread up about the forum battle?


----------



## cornymikey

SOMEONE TEACH ME MARIO AND LUIGI. I got whooped by a ganondorf on AiB. D:

But I can beat him with lucario.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

@Bcb: Wow PD! Spirit is toughie, but that's cool that you beat him! Congratz, man.

@Treliez: I voted for you, if no one else did, that would be weird cause, theres over 12,000 people (most never get on, and are banned)! I would be amazed :S

And just noticed, it's Silver and Zexion's birthday. Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## bcb

Nominated you, Trelz.


----------



## Gnome

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).
> 
> John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!


No offense you won't become mod.

You have to actually be known by the community.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).
> 
> John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense you won't become mod.
> 
> You have to actually be known by the community.
Click to expand...

Back at ya. 

And Bcb, thanks for choosing Treliez, I want him to be a mod sooooo badly.


----------



## cornymikey

Azila said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).
> 
> John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense you won't become mod.
> 
> You have to actually be known by the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> And Bcb, thanks for choosing Treliez, I want him to be a mod sooooo badly.
Click to expand...

well, hes right though. Sorry Trela, but only the brawl people know you. If you were to become mod though, you'd have to look at all of tbt not just here.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).
> 
> John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense you won't become mod.
> 
> You have to actually be known by the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> And Bcb, thanks for choosing Treliez, I want him to be a mod sooooo badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, hes right though. Sorry Trela, but only the brawl people know you. If you were to become mod though, you'd have to look at all of tbt not just here.
Click to expand...

He does, he just doesn't post there.


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey: Brawl Domain. It's just PURE Brawl there (though they do have Forums nonrelated to Brawl).
> 
> John: Yep. The only problem I have with my Mod Application is Nominations. Will people actually vote for me? Someone like Hub would, in my eyes, NEVER want me to become a Mod. Though Jeremy won't use Nominations as a MAJOR goal into becoming a Mod, it's still a helpful one. Hopefully the TOIC and TOMB threads will be clean and all!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense you won't become mod.
> 
> You have to actually be known by the community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> And Bcb, thanks for choosing Treliez, I want him to be a mod sooooo badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, hes right though. Sorry Trela, but only the brawl people know you. If you were to become mod though, you'd have to look at all of tbt not just here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does, he just doesn't post there.
Click to expand...

Still the community doesn't know who he is.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Alot of people know who he is, not everyone, but alot..


----------



## bcb

FFFFFF

I got a freaking hard bracket.
First match: Faced Akira, the MK Trela fought in grand finals.

We fought, went even and I barely lost. (I was winning at some points)


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> Alot of people know who he is, not everyone, but alot..


Ok, name 5 people that aren't in the brawl threads usually. And you can't count yourself.


----------



## bcb

Hope Trela's getting on here soon. (I'm on wii-net and am getting lonely)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFFFF
> 
> I got a freaking hard bracket.
> First match: Faced Akira, the MK Trela fought in grand finals.
> 
> We fought, went even and I barely lost. (I was winning at some points)


Dannnnnng! She was a very well player. I watched Trela play her, she looked hard. But that is very amazing how you made it that far fighting her. Good job PD!

@Gnome: John, Pyro, Sarc, Hub, and Tyeforce. And, please, just stop the arguement. It's fine if you think  no one knows who Trela is. Nevermind, ok?


----------



## bcb

I was so scared when she started uairing under brinstar. Most defensive MK I've played. First match ended with 0:30 left.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trust me PD, you did VERYYYY great! And lol, I would've been very scared too D; 30 seconds, I wouldn't even be able to hit Akira..


----------



## bcb

How far is Trebla?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Trela hasn't lost so far, I don't know what place he's in. He's about to fight MBMoney, He just beat Axel.


----------



## bcb

Well, Imma go to bed. Cya!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Night night, PDpoo..


----------



## Trela

I won the Tournament for ya, bcb. I know what it's like to get someone like Akira 1st Round.

My Bracket if you want to know:
Beat Detfan (2-0)
Beat hcfwesker (2-0)
Beat Axel (2-1) - We had to redo the last match due to lag, so it was actually 3-1.
Beat MBmoney (2-0)
Beat Akira (3-0)

Crazy's a good host, but when it comes to seeding, he needs to change the way he does them. Random seeding is not a good way to produce healthy and accurate results. Next time, I'll make sure he seeds you right, ok?

Azila and Gnome: Next one I see that talks about my chances on becoming a Mod will be reported. Why you would continue a conervation like that is just rude to me...


----------



## bcb

Gonna post that info about TOMB, Trela?


----------



## Trela

I'm getting it all set up. It might take a while!

I PM'ed Jeremy about this, also. If this Circuit in any way violates the Board Rules, it could be taken down. I don't want to hype up everyone for something that could possibly not even happen.


----------



## Josh

Trela what is this "TOMB" tournament all about?


----------



## Marcus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm getting it all set up. It might take a while!
> 
> I PM'ed Jeremy about this, also. If this Circuit in any way violates the Board Rules, it could be taken down. I don't want to hype up everyone for something that could possibly not even happen.


Can I join it?

I suck at Brawl, and barely any of you probably know me, but I'd like to enter a competition


----------



## bcb

Read the power ranking's front page for information on TOMB.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, trela, is the tourney still going? I would want to see how good everyone is. But unfortunately, I use MK, so... ngeh. But still. Link please?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Guys, Albie is about to post TOIC or whatever it is, lol.


----------



## bcb

So how long is this movie? Lawl.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

It ended like a few minutes ago. Albie is ready!


----------



## bcb

I'm thinking about picking up MK for peach.

All of my mains and secondaries lose to her. ._.
(I think Snake loses to her, it's not THAT easy of a matchup for him)


----------

